#ubuntu-app-devel 2012-04-24
<Hock> how do i compile 32 bits app using qt-creator on 64bit ubuntu
<Hock> i have installed the 32bit libraries
<Hock> tool chains is auto-detected and show both 64bit and 32bit but I cant pick choose
<johangm90> hi
<dholbach> good morning
<pavolzetor> hello
<pavolzetor> is it possible have variant in dbus-python
<pavolzetor> some thing like this
<pavolzetor> signature='v'
<pavolzetor> ?
<pavolzetor> .ERROR:dbus.service:Unable to append (<GLib.Variant('test')>,) to message with signature v: <type 'exceptions.TypeError'>: Don't know which D-Bus type to use to encode type "Variant"
<pavolzetor> do I need port it to GDBus?
<pavolzetor> I wil ldo it
<pavolzetor> anyway
<pavolzetor> please
<pavolzetor> post this to developer portal
<pavolzetor> http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&ved=0CCUQFjAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fpeople.canonical.com%2F~pitti%2Ftmp%2Fgdbus-server.py&ei=xgyXT7uEHomo0QW4oLSPDg&usg=AFQjCNETiMz6aKDsAt6S2KQWoYkVGuHUgw&sig2=IBGFjhkUcTw7f8Fw2ZUAgg
<pavolzetor> It helped me a
#ubuntu-app-devel 2012-04-25
<dholbach> good morning
<RawChid> Hello, the tutorial http://developer.ubuntu.com/resources/app-developer-cookbook/unity/creating-a-wikipedia-unity-lens/ doesn't work (anymore?)
<RawChid> The first command 'quickly create unity-lens wikipedia' fails. I think that unity-lens is not available?
<RawChid> "ERROR: No template specified for command create"
<dholbach> RawChid, do you have quickly-unity-lens-template installed?
<dholbach> (the package)
<RawChid> dholbach: thnx. Ubuntu Software Centre said it was installed (clicked via the link on te website). But doing it manually with apt-get  did installed it
<RawChid> Solved :)
<dholbach> which link was that?
<dholbach> RawChid, did you click both on the quickly and the quickly-unity-lens-template links?
<RawChid> http://apt.ubuntu.com/p/quickly-unity-lens-template  (the problem is on my side)
<dholbach> hum, it should have worked if you clicked both links
<dholbach> in any case it's good to know it works now :)
<RawChid> Yes, but the first time it couldn't finish the installation, think that was the problem.. my bad
<dholbach> ahhhh ok
<dpm> RawChid, glad you sorted it out. Let us know if you've got any feedback on the tutorial
<patc> hi! How can I have a bash script open up a graphical popup or window to ask for password or return results of a query?
<tsimpson> use zenity, kdialog, or (at a pinch) xmessage
<patc> tsimpson: thank you I'll try this
<patc> but have no idea howto ;)
<patc> any example or recommandation of good website to parse looking for such things?
<tsimpson> patc: not really, but look at the manpages for each http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/precise/en/man1/zenity.1.html http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/hardy/en/man1/kdialog.1.html http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/precise/en/man1/xmessage.1.html
<tsimpson> they don't share the same commands/options, so you need to detect which to use and what options to use at run-time
<patc> I see. I think I have to investigate this more in details as I'm no dev expert
<patc> thanks :)
<tsimpson> no problem :)
#ubuntu-app-devel 2012-04-26
<dholbach> good morning
<RawChid> Good morning. The tutorial about the wikipedia lense was useful! I think it is an easy tutorial to get familiar with programming lenses!
<RawChid> GTK+ 3, PyGI, and GSettings. See.....
<RawChid> dholbach: dpm ^^
<RawChid> Only one thing. Maybe you already know this, but I get the following warning: WARNING: Your project is out of date.  Newly created projects use
<RawChid> GTK+ 3, PyGI, and GSettings. See.....
<RawChid> Just FYI
<RawChid> Goodbye
<dpm> RawChid, awesome!
<dpm> I'd suggest filing a bug against quickly for that issue
<dpm> you can just type 'ubuntu-bug quickly'
<RawChid> Have to go now, but will definitly do it later.
<RawChid> BTW, I mailed you before dpm. Are you very busy atm?
<RawChid> I understand there something to release today which has highest prio ;)
<dpm> :-)
<dpm> RawChid, I know, sorry for not having replied. I'll try go get back to you tomorrow.
<RawChid> Take your time
<RawChid> Now I at least know that it will be processed...
<RawChid> Good luck today and bye!
<dpm> RawChid, it will, I did have a look at the merge proposal, and I'm happy with the overall changes except for one part, which is why I did not merge it straight away
<dholbach> RawChid, good work :)
#ubuntu-app-devel 2012-04-27
<jo-erlend> It would  be nice if someone could make a "Ubuntu for web developers" introduction to Ubuntu. I think that's one of the really huge benefits of 12.04LTS. JavaScript with GIR-access and CSS-type styling.
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-app-devel 2012-04-29
<Adil> How do you do it?
<Adil> the coding using api's ,languages, hardware?
#ubuntu-app-devel 2013-04-22
<jnhghy> Hi, I have a basic question that I'm having a hard time to answer, I'm trying to build a python app, I'm using quickly. I've created my first window, created a menu but I can't seem to find where I can link a button from my first window to link to a new window, can somebody help pls.
<Damp> Hi! I am trying to run a small app that I wrote (just testing basic elements and such) on UBuntu Phone on my Nexus 4. but the app doesnt display itself. However, If I open another App (i.e. browser) and then quits it, it displays for a second then it disappears. Have anyone encoutered this before?
<xnox> Damp: try asking on #ubuntu-touch. As it might be a bug with the phone image and not your app.
<Damp> xnox: Thank you. Maybe I should try to reinstall
<Damp> Btw: This is just one of many bugs (like the keyboard not going away when I lock the phone) but I guess its just that way because of the earlt preview?
<qwertzui11> Damp: ofc, yes
<Damp> :)))
#ubuntu-app-devel 2013-04-24
<parijat> Hello everybody. Can anyone give me pointer to setting up ubuntu quickly with emacs instead of editing inside gedit
#ubuntu-app-devel 2013-04-25
<SleepyDaddy> potentially quick question about ubuntu phone apps: will the ubuntu software center for phones allow for library dependencies? In other words, can apps use LGPL libraries and fullfill the requirements of that license (let users replace the third party library with their own build/etc...)?
<SleepyDaddy> Or will phone apps be required to be self contained packages with all third party libraries bundled into the app (thus making it impossible to comply with LGPL, as it is on android/wp/ios)?
<Marlinc> Where can I find information on how to implement the sync menu into my application?
<Marlinc> Is it possible using D-Bus or in another way using Java?
#ubuntu-app-devel 2013-04-27
<deeps_> i want to develop app for terminal using c++, but don't know where to start from :(   could any one please help me
<qwertzui11> deeps_: do u know "c++"?
<deeps_> yup i know c++
<deeps_> have already develop the app in c++
<deeps_> just i need to make it usable for terminal...
<qwertzui11> so, u already developed the app for terminal; u just don't know how to execute it?
<deeps_> the app works by defining adding it to  $PATH...
<deeps_> i want to take make available as repo
<deeps_> so everyone can install by apt-get...
<qwertzui11> ah... checkout http://developer.ubuntu.com
<deeps_> got jumbled :(
<qwertzui11> click "my apps" and follow the instructions :)
<deeps_> but c++ and terminal
<deeps_> these words
<deeps_> i didn't found anywhere ;(
<qwertzui11> u already did the app, u only wanna get it into the software center, right?
<qwertzui11> else google "debian packaging"
<deeps_> i have the app but i haven't develop its
<qwertzui11> to learn how to make a ".deb"
<deeps_> deb package :(
<deeps_> do you have quick guide url?
<qwertzui11> http://developer.ubuntu.com/packaging/html/
<deeps_> one more query...
<deeps_> in terminal we have feature like by pressing <tab> key it shows the possible commands for the application...
<deeps_> how can i do it in c++
<qwertzui11> packaging: http://developer.ubuntu.com/packaging/html/packaging-new-software.html#starting-a-package
<deeps_> could you please help me with my last query...
<qwertzui11> deeps_: i believe <tab> key: is a bash feature
<deeps_> where can i find about it...
<qwertzui11> https://duckduckgo.com/?q=bash+completion+&t=canonical
<deeps_> thanx a lot :)
<qwertzui11> deeps_: ur welcome
<deeps_> i think i need to study all those links :)
<deeps_> if possible could you IM your email address
<deeps_> would be very helpful for me
<qwertzui11> I'm everday in this channel ;) next time u may wanna ask in #ubuntu there are more people and lots of devs too.
<qwertzui11> here r unly 44 online and not very active ;)
<Marlinc> How do you use the sync menu in your app? Is it possible to use it using D-Bus? I'm working on a Java application so the native libraries wont work I think
#ubuntu-app-devel 2014-04-21
<DanChapman> Good Morning
<mihir> hi all
<mihir> Have greaet week ahead :)
<Aki-Thinkpad> in ubuntu sdk, I notice there are a number of components which do not correspond to context help. Should I be reporting this as a bug?
<Aki-Thinkpad> for example, TextArea {}
<Elleo> Aki-Thinkpad: sounds like a good idea; iirc TextArea is part of the QtQuick components rather than the Ubuntu.Components, so it might just be that the documentation package for QtQuick is missing or something
<Elleo> that's just a guess though
<Aki-Thinkpad> Elleo, a bit confused; is the button{} bundled by qml different than the button{} bundled by ubuntu.components?
<Elleo> as far as I'm aware there isn't any Button component in QtQuick
<Elleo> yep, just checked QtQuick doesn't provide a Button, only QtQuick Controls does (which you probably don't want to be using on Ubuntu Touch, as they'd look out of place)
<qtros> popey ping
<mhall119> qtros: btw, I passed on the info about your qt 5.2.1 bug to the showdown organizers
<qtros> mhall119 hello! Huge thanks!
<qtros> mhall119 I owe ;)
#ubuntu-app-devel 2014-04-22
<gerlowskija> Is there a coding standard/style guideline for the core app autopilot tests?
<gerlowskija> (or for Python autopilot tests in general?)
<Aki-Thinkpad> Okay seriously; is there a way in QML to write the user input from a TextArea to a text file?
<Aki-Thinkpad> right now I am using qprocess, but there is just so many ways for that to go wrong.
<gerlowskija> Also, is anyone familiar with the KTerminal object used in ubuntu-terminal-app.  I'm looking for a way to check some text I type onto the command line (for an autopilot test)
<Aki-Thinkpad> gerlowskija, what is an autopilot test? Should I be putting one in my program?
<gerlowskija> They're high level regression tests.  And you should definitely write some, they're a good way to make sure everything's in working order for your app.  You can simulate swipes, clicks, keyboard types, etc and then check how your app responds
<gerlowskija> Aki-Thinkpad: ^^
<gerlowskija> (not meant to be a smiley, I just typed two ^'s to point to my last comment)
<Aki-Thinkpad> gerlowskija, oh... I thought you liked me there for a sec
<Aki-Thinkpad> ;_;
<gerlowskija> I've got nothing against you Aki, just had to be honest! : )
<gerlowskija> (if you're interested in trying out an autopilot test though, http://unity.ubuntu.com/autopilot/tutorial/getting_started.html might be a decent place to start)
<Aki-Thinkpad> gerlowskija, Thanks, I really appreciate it! Do you suggest I write it while I am still developing my application, or after?
<Aki-Thinkpad> like for example, I am still making UI choices in regards to, well, a keyboard layout
<Aki-Thinkpad> http://imagebin.org/306859 for reference :)
<sarnold> cool
<gerlowskija> Well, for the record, I'm definitely not an expert.  So take my opinion with a grain of salt.  (Anyone else feel free to correct me if I say something dumb ^^).
<gerlowskija> But I'd say it makes sense to write them early.
<gerlowskija> If you have the tests around, and then change your UI.  All you have to do to make sure everything still works is run the tests
<gerlowskija> (in theory ;-p)
<gerlowskija> You might have to alter some of the tests if you do a huge UI overhaul, but hopefully the time you save catching mistakes offsets the time you'll spend updating a few of the tests.
<Aki-Thinkpad> sarnold, thanks :)  I plan to make ubuntu the first ever phone os to have an implimentation of APL
<Aki-Thinkpad> The geek credwill be amazing.
<sarnold> Aki-Thinkpad: with an APL implementation, finally smartphones may catch on :)
<Aki-Thinkpad> ha ha ha
<sarnold> I always got the feeling that I'd really like APL if I were to put in the effort
<Aki-Thinkpad> sarnold, half the battle is inputting the symbols
<sarnold> Aki-Thinkpad: no kidding
<sarnold> Aki-Thinkpad: step 1: buy an ancient keyboard. step 2: try to figure out how to hook it up. :)
<Aki-Thinkpad> sarnold, they have alternative languages which just use ascii, but I don't see the fun in that.
<sarnold> Aki-Thinkpad: it'd more than double the length of programs for starters..
<Aki-Thinkpad> :O
<Aki-Thinkpad> what is this, JAVA?!
<sarnold> lol
<Aki-Thinkpad> Will anybody be at jono's q&a tomorrow? I won't be there, but I want to ask a question.
<Aki-Thinkpad> Namely, will the ubuntu-terminal, namely root, be disabled in the upcoming ubuntu phones, and what will this mean for convergence? If I can not use the terminal on the phone, what about when I dock it to the desktop?
<sarnold> Aki-Thinkpad: I think we're all pretty interested in making a phone that is still a useful computer when running 'converged'
<Aki-Thinkpad> sarnold, I can't imagine the phone manufactures wanting to enable root though...
<sarnold> Aki-Thinkpad: yeah, me neither :)
<sarnold> Aki-Thinkpad: hopefully we'll find some enlightened oems and cellular providers who are interested in selling a full-blown computer that also fits handily in a pocket :)
<Aki-Thinkpad> sarnold, they could also alternatively just put, "Enable root, VOID YOUR WARRANTY!!!!"
<Aki-Thinkpad> sarnold, maybe system 76 will get in the biz
<sarnold> Aki-Thinkpad: heh, that'd be fun, but perhaps outside of their experience range by a bit too much
<Aki-Thinkpad> I hate the name, "System76".
<Aki-Thinkpad> its like that beatles song, "Number 9, Number 9...."
<ambush276> hey guys i was wondering how to execute an SH script during an installation of a deb file
<ambush276> basically the user has downloaded my deb file and is going to install it. when the click install i want it to install some items in a directory (already done) but then run an sh script
<ambush276> if that is not possible can i run terminal commands (like wget , cd, etc..) during a deb package installation?
<sarnold> ambush276: removing the ability of packages to specify post-inst script was one of the motivating factors behind the design of the new click packages
<ambush276> sarnold so how can i install certain packages
<sarnold> ambush276: if you want to create a .deb, you can use a post-inst script. if you want to create a .click package that can be installed via the software store, you cannot
<ambush276> basically i have an SH file that has a bunch of includes im checking for and if they do not exist install them
<ambush276> well its not really via the software store.. they DL the deb from my site
<sarnold> ambush276: well, that'd be the wrong way to install them even for .deb packages :)
<sarnold> ambush276: ah, good good good
<ambush276> so i guess then.. Is there a way for someone to DL something.. from my website.. and just click on it once to install it
<ambush276> none of this go to terminal, find file, and do sh run.sh
<ambush276> i know this seems really trivial but for the people this is going to be used for.. sadly.. its not
<ambush276> a click and go architecture
<ambush276> (if possible)
<sarnold> ambush276: simple set some Depends: or Pre-depends: headers in your control file as described here: https://www.debian.org/doc/debian-policy/ch-relationships.html
<ambush276> the depends though are in python
<ambush276> pip install
<sarnold> eww ;)
<ambush276> hahah yea.. kind of eww
<sarnold> sorry, no idea there. best is if you can just use a debianized version of the dependency....
<ambush276> hahaha kk
<sarnold> but that's just not always possible :(
<ambush276> so technically there is no way to execute an SH script by a one click n Go
<ambush276> i dont mind hodling the files in a wget command and installing them manually via SH
<sarnold> well, if you drop off a /usr/lib/ambush/install_deps.sh file, you could have someone click it..
<Aki-Thinkpad> ambush276, didnt read much, but there is #ubuntu-packaging
<Aki-Thinkpad> I assume they are experts
<ambush276> ok ill give it a shot thanks guys
<ambush276> well. I think the issue that i want to look into now is making a file executable on download
<DanChapman> Good Morning
<dholbach> good morning
<mihir> dholbach: good Morning :)
<dholbach> hey mihir :)
<mihir> hey dholbach  :)
<dholbach> how'S life over there?
<mihir> dholbach: heating india :) and rest is good
<dholbach> nice :-)
<justCarakas> good mornign
<mihir> popey: ping
<popey> hi mihir
<mihir> popey: hi popey :)
<mihir> popey: just wanted to confirm, our meetings are continued , or we taking break for couple of weeks?
<popey> mihir: I'll keep the meetings in the calendar for now, but will confirm with you once I speak to jono/dpm/mhall later..
<mihir> popey:  okay sure , if any updates could you please shoot an email :)
<popey> ok
<nerochiaro> fginther: do you know why trying to download this gives me a 500 server error ? http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/view/click/job/gallery-app-click-from-branch/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/out/com.ubuntu.gallery_2.9.1.954_armhf.click
<nerochiaro> om26er: ^
<om26er> nerochiaro, francis is sleeping. I need to setup VPN connection first
<om26er> nerochiaro, here https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/gallery-app-click-from-branch/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/out/com.ubuntu.gallery_2.9.1.954_armhf.click
<om26er> download that
<nerochiaro> om26er: is it from the same branch of the other link ?
<om26er> nerochiaro, it is the lastSuccessfulBuild which is the same your link would direct to
<om26er> (if that was working)]]
<nerochiaro> om26er: ok, well, what I'm trying to do is going here: http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/view/click/job/gallery-app-click-from-branch/build?delay=0sec and putting in the LP address of a branch
<mihir> popey:  i see, if events are recuurent, i don't see in event details , could you confirm on device ?
<nerochiaro> om26er: to have jenkins build the click package for it for armhf
<mihir> i guess it has some EDS change.
<mihir> popey: also, you won't be able to update event
<om26er> nerochiaro, if that page does not open thats a problem then
<nerochiaro> om26er: the problem is that whenever i insert any branch tehre, it always brings me back to http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/view/click/job/gallery-app-click-from-branch/ and shows the latest successful builds. I don't think that is what is supposed to happen
<mihir> popey: ping !!
<popey> mihir: pong
<mihir> popey: could you quickly check on latest image , for calendar, user won't be able to update event
<popey> i can in a moment..
<mihir> also , won't be able to see proper recurrence in event details, it will be always ONCE
<ogra_> daker, do you know a way to access the DOm tree of a webview ? (i know i can do a XMLHttpRequest to load a local doc in parallel, but was wondering if the webview doesnt perhaps offer a method)
<daker> ogra_: with oxide ?
<ogra_> either
<ogra_> the app currently still uses the old webkit API
<ogra_> its a personal ebook reader ... that converts pdfs into a click package (and the pdf itself into html ... with one anchor for each page ... to get the total number of pages i need to know the number of anchors inside the doc)
<fginther> nerochiaro, om26er, the storage array attached to s-jenkins is having issues today, that's causing the issues you're seeing
<daker> ogra_: you can still use the devtools
<ogra_> hmm
<daker> ogra_: you need something using JavaScript ?
<nerochiaro> fginther: aw, ok. please let us know when things are back to normal
<ogra_> later on perhaps, first of all i want to know how to access the content of the webview
<daker> ogra_: ah you mean from QML ?
<ogra_> yes
<ogra_> i.e. something like webview.url ... but rather webview.content.anchors :)
<daker> you can use for ex : webview.experimental.evaluateJavaScript()
<ogra_> i know it is easy to load it in a XMLHttpRequest and inspect it from there ... but that means i need to load it twice
<ogra_> ok. i'll take a look at that, thanks !
<daker> ogra_: can you explaina the use case exactly ?
<popey> tsdgeos: seen https://bugreports.qt-project.org/browse/QTBUG-38451 by any chance?
<daker> ogra_: or something like https://stackoverflow.com/questions/14342220/invoke-c-method-from-webviews-javascript/14365144#14365144
<popey> tsdgeos: any suggestions on a workaround or what we can do to mitigate the issue..
<ogra_> daker, well, its my personal ebook reader app, all my books are scanned paperbacks as pdfs ... http://paste.ubuntu.com/7306919/ the first one is the script creating a html book from the pdf and rolling that into a click package ... the second one if the actual qml app
<ogra_> s/if/is/
<tsdgeos> popey: nope haven't seen it, but i'd say you can try forcing the JIT to be off and see if that helps
<tsdgeos> popey: QV4_FORCE_INTERPRETER=1
<popey> thanks.
<tsdgeos> popey: or maybe even swtiching off the registry allocator
<tsdgeos> QV4_NO_REGALLOC=1
<tsdgeos> QV4_NO_REGALLOC=1 should be faster than QV4_FORCE_INTERPRETER=1
<tsdgeos> since it still JITs
<tsdgeos> also if you find out it works with any of those
<tsdgeos> tell Simon in the bugreport
<tsdgeos> actually i guess i can try the minimum example too
<tsdgeos> popey: hmmm, i get "-2124464854" that the reporter says it's the correct result both with the console.log commented or uncommented
<tsdgeos> popey: is the reporter using ubuntu packages?
<popey> Should be.
<daker> ogra_: i see now you want to get all the anchors from the webpage, so the user can choose with page to open, right ?
<tsdgeos> maybe it's one of those i386 vs arm vs x86?
<tsdgeos> popey: is he on IRC?
<ogra_> daker, well, i just want the upper limit of pages (teh page selectiojn dialog should become a slider and that needs the upper limit)
<popey> not right now.
<tsdgeos> popey: are you in i386?
<popey> amd64
<ogra_> daker, its also nothing that will ever go to the store ... just my little toy project for home use and reading in bed ;)
<tsdgeos> ok, same here
<popey> i have an i386 vm up
<tsdgeos> popey: can you try https://bugreports.qt-project.org/secure/attachment/40019/BugJsMin.qml both with the console.log line commented and uncommented
<tsdgeos> and see what you get
<popey> ya
<popey> tsdgeos: i get same result with ConsoleLog commented or not
<popey> (on amd64)
<popey> lemme try on i386
<tsdgeos> popey: and the i386vm?
<tsdgeos> wouldn't be the first bug that depends on the registry allocator and thus happens only on i386
<popey> need a few mins, i stated a dist-upgrade on it a few mins ago
<tsdgeos> which has a different and less tested allocator
<tsdgeos> sure
<tsdgeos> ping me back when you're done :)
<popey> kk
<popey> ta
<daker> ogra_: here is my idea(not tested) http://paste.ubuntu.com/7307034/
<ogra_> daker, cool, i'll test it later and will let you know if it works
<ogra_> thanks a lot !!
<daker> yw
<daker> this kind of APIs Webview <=> QML doesn't exist yet
<daker> in oxide
<ogra_> right, i guess in webkit it can still work ... and it looks like we will still carry webkit with us for a while
<ogra_> (and as long as the app isnt in the store i dont really care for latest API if it works)
<daker> yes
<ahayzen_> t1mp, ping
<cat_> Anybody can help me with Powerd in UT?
<popey> tsdgeos: on i386 it's different!
<tsdgeos> popey: use QV4_NO_REGALLOC=1
<tsdgeos> QV4_NO_REGALLOC=1 qmlscene blalba.qml
<popey> ok
<popey> that changes it
<tsdgeos> popey: with it, it's correct all the time, right?
<popey> yes
<tsdgeos> popey: can you comment that in the bug? or want me to?
<popey> i can
<tsdgeos> cool :)
<cat_> I want to add Powerd support to my music app, how I can do it?
<cat_> Ubuntu.Powerd? Ot Qtpowerd?
<cat_> *Or
<cat_> popey, "i can" - you told to me?
<popey> cat_: no
<cat_> popey, sorry in that case)
<popey> np
<cat_> popey, but who can help me and is it possible now to make music app, that are working when phone is suspend.
<ahayzen_> cat_, this is the code to *remove* powerd from the ubuntu music-app
<ahayzen_> cat_, https://code.launchpad.net/~vthompson/music-app/remove-qtpowerd/+merge/210944
<ahayzen_> cat_, however we run unconfined but there is a service landing soon that will allow the music to run with the app suspended
<ogra_> cat_, no app can access or modify powerd actually ... your app needs to use the new media-hub (which didnt make it into trusty but should land within the next days once U is open)
<cat_> ahayzen_, ogra_, thank you for your answers! It is great!
<t1mp> ahayzen_: hello
<ahayzen_> t1mp, i'm on trusty desktop running the music-app and when i scroll a gridview i'm getting some strange flickering of the whole window
<ahayzen_> t1mp, https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B3XynHVKfrvMQTBOVFhMWUpva0U/edit
<ahayzen_> t1mp, was wondering which of u SDK guys are best to talk to about it?
<ahayzen_> t1mp, or if u have seen the issue before/know how to resolve
<ahayzen_> t1mp, it happens when i 'throw' the view so i have to click-drag and release it then flickers, it doesn't occur if you click-hold and drag the view
<ahayzen_> t1mp, or if i use the smooth scroll on my touchpad
<t1mp> ahayzen_: I'm back. Sorry my PC crashed :s
<ahayzen_> t1mp, hah no problem
<t1mp> I have some broken hardware... waiting for my new laptop to be delivered today :)
<t1mp> hmm.. I haven't seen that flickering before
<ahayzen_> t1mp, the strange thing is popey couldn't replicate
<t1mp> ahayzen_: is that on desktop?
<ahayzen_> t1mp, yeah
<t1mp> ahayzen_: how did you record it?
<ahayzen_> t1mp, the only major difference we could see between our installs is that i have unity8-desktop-session-mir installed
<t1mp> ahayzen_: I'd say it looks like a driver issue.. but then if you have software to record you wouldn't see it in the recording
<ahayzen_> t1mp, gtkrecordmydesktop
<t1mp> ahayzen_: you could try without unity8-desktop-session-mir, or popey with :)
<ahayzen_> t1mp, we are both intel
<t1mp> I don't think I can test it now. My PC is crashing all the time, I think because of a gpu driver issue
<ahayzen_> t1mp, no worries i'll try removing unity8-desktop-session-mir and see wht happens
<t1mp> loicm: do you have ideas what might cause this flickering in 14.04 on desktop? 16:03:39 < ahayzen_> t1mp, https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B3XynHVKfrvMQTBOVFhMWUpva0U/edit
<ahayzen_> t1mp, just gonna restart be back in a second
<t1mp> looks like really slow redawing of the scene withouth double-buffering in gpu
<ahayzen> t1mp, it still occurs :/
<t1mp> looks like really slow redawing of the scene withouth double-buffering in gpu
<t1mp> ahayzen: which gpu do you have?
<ahayzen> t1mp, $ lspci | grep VGA,  00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 3rd Gen Core processor Graphics Controller (rev 09)
<ahayzen> t1mp, it is an Intel® Core™ i5-3210M
<t1mp> as far as I know the drivers that we have for intel graphics are quite good
<ahayzen> t1mp, i haven't seen any other issues only in the music-app but i guess that we have quite a large gridview
<t1mp> ahayzen: before you were running 13.10 and all was fine?
<ahayzen> t1mp, yep
<t1mp> interesting
<t1mp> did you try the 14.04 beta before the release?
<ahayzen> t1mp, no :/
<t1mp> hmm
<t1mp> on 13.10 do you remember which qt version you had? perhaps it was 5.0 and now you have 5.2?
<ahayzen> t1mp, i had been running in KVM but that obviously uses different drivers and was really laggy anyway
<ahayzen> t1mp, yeah i suspect 5.0 i was just running all of the PPA for sdk, coreapps etc
<ahayzen> t1mp, but it is strange how others don't see the same issues
<ahayzen> t1mp, and nothing appears in the console
<cat_> About Showdown: deadline was change, so judging period was changed too?
<cat_> *was changed
<t1mp> ahayzen: you could test by using Rectangles instead of UbuntuShapes. If that fixes it then I'd say we have a bug for UbuntuShape with Qt 5.2/trusty
<ahayzen> t1mp, ok i'll try that... i was gonna try creating a mini app with just the gridview etc
<om26er> nerochiaro, ping
<om26er> nerochiaro, you used to work on mediaplayer-app, who works on it now ?
<ahayzen> t1mp, ok i see no flicker when changing UbuntuShape to Rectangle
<loicm> t1mp, ahayzen: mmh, looks like you've just revealed a new bug with the shape on Qt 5.2
<nerochiaro> om26er: i don't now, i think gunther was but he's not working for us anymore. not sure though
<nerochiaro> bfiller: ^ do you know ?
<t1mp> ahayzen: can you report the bug here? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit
<ahayzen> t1mp, yep will do
<t1mp> thanks
<bfiller> om26er: no real owner, I'm familiar with it and so is renato
<bfiller> om26er: if there is a bug assign it to me please
<om26er> bfiller, ok, I am testing the ubuntu sdk apps with a touch screen laptop, so mediaplayer wouldn't play what totem is playing just fine
<om26er> Error: "Your GStreamer installation is missing a plug-in."
<bfiller> nerochiaro: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/camera-app/+bug/1299073
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1299073 in camera-app (Ubuntu) "[desktop] Video recording is not working" [Critical,Triaged]
<bfiller> om26er: right, makes sense. it's a codec issue
<bfiller> om26er: mediaplayer-app uses gstreamer0.10 and totem uses gstreamer1.0
<om26er> bfiller, oh, that might be the case then
<bfiller> om26er: if you are trying to play an mpeg4 you need ffmpeg codec which is no longer in trusty (:
<bfiller> om26er: you have to install it here: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:mc3man/trusty-media
<bfiller> sudo apt-get update
<bfiller> sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg
<bfiller> w
<om26er> bfiller, ok, I'll do that
<om26er> bfiller, regarding gallery-app who works on it ?
<om26er> I reported bug 1311123
<bfiller> om26er: artmello and nerochiaro and myself
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1311123 in gallery-app (Ubuntu) "'Configure facebook for sharing' does nothing on the desktop" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1311123
<om26er> it should not be there if its not supposed to work
<bfiller> om26er: ack, that should be disabled for desktop.
<bfiller> om26er: I'll assign it
<ahayzen> t1mp, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1311155
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1311155 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "Flickering occurs when scrolling a GridView with UbuntuShapes" [Undecided,New]
<t1mp> ahayzen: thanks
<t1mp> loicm: I assigned you
<loicm> t1mp: alright, that's on my plate
<t1mp> ahayzen: probably it is helpful to have a simple qml app that can reproduce it, without having to branch the full music-app
<t1mp> loicm: cool :)
<ahayzen> t1mp, cool i'll have a go in a bit :)
<ogra_> .oO( why has nobody writtne a raw data GPS sattelite tool yet)
<popey> we dont provide that data do we?
<ahayzen> t1mp, appears to be related to having an Image inside the UbuntuShape within the GridView
<om26er> bfiller, video recording does not work on desktop with front cam, well it pretends its recording but does not actually record anything, shouldn't that be disabled ?
<bfiller> om26er: it works for me, should work
<bfiller> om26er: this bug is tracking the issue https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/camera-app/+bug/1299073
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1299073 in camera-app (Ubuntu) "[desktop] Video recording is not working" [Critical,Triaged]
<bfiller> om26er: you sure there is no .mkv file in ~/Videos?
<om26er> bfiller, it actually creates a .ogg file which is 0kb
<bfiller> om26er: interesting
<bfiller> om26er: must have something to do with gstreamer configuration
<bfiller> om26er: please add any info into the bug, nerochiaro_ is going to be looking into this one
<om26er> bfiller, does it also require gstream0.10 ?
<om26er> OK
<bfiller> om26er: yes
<t1mp> ahayzen: that's useful information.
<t1mp> ahayzen: note that you don't need to have the @30 inside the image source. It is automatically converted from 30 to whatever pixels per grid unit you have when running the app
<ahayzen> t1mp, i've commented on the bug with an example attached
<ahayzen> t1mp, yeah i just quickly put it together aha
<ahayzen> t1mp, i realised something else wasn't needed either i'll patch it up ;)
<t1mp> ahayzen: it is loic's bug now :) he knows the UbuntuShape best
<ogra_> every corner of it ?
<ogra_> :)
<ahayzen> t1mp, hmm taking out the @30 makes it really blurry on the desktop
<t1mp> perhaps the input image is not really @30 but less?
<t1mp> hmm... or it is because of the scaling of the image
<ahayzen> t1mp, maybe, i just ripped the stuff out of the music-app and QtCreator suggested to put @30 so i did
<nabeel> hi
<Aki-Thinkpad> #ubuntu-classroom-chat if anyone is interested in juju development
<balloons> ahayzen, ping
<ahayzen> balloons, pong
<ahayzen> balloons, i see u've been battling autopilot ;)
<balloons> ahayzen, hey, trust you had an enjoyable release and perhaps a bit of holiday. I'm curious about what's going on with grilo and music. What is the timeline for the plugin?
<ahayzen> balloons, short hopefully
<balloons> ahayzen, I was battling python3.. but it was me being stupid as usual. I solved popey's annoying bug about killing his music library
<ahayzen> balloons, i'm running the silo with the media-hub at the moment (which will hopefully land soon) and i think Victor started looking in mediascanner-2.0
<balloons> ahayzen, what are we waiting on exactly? We can get tests running on real devices now, but we need the click package to either include the plugin, or for music to not need it
<balloons> ahayzen, ok so do you have an MP tracking the changes, or a branch?
<ahayzen> balloons, i'm just looking at this to remind myself https://code.launchpad.net/~music-app-dev/music-app/use-mediascanner2.0/+merge/214140
<ahayzen> balloons, i guess now i'm on trusty it will be easier to test/develop against :)
<balloons> ahayzen, perfect.. I'll sub to that proposal and watch
<ahayzen> balloons, i need to catch up with Victor to see how far he has got
<ahayzen> balloons, i've been testing the NonBlockingSwapTesting and media-hub lately
<balloons> ahayzen, thanks for the update. It's ramping up time again after release
<ahayzen> balloons, it is gonna be awesome when it all lands (hopefully pretty soon :) )
#ubuntu-app-devel 2014-04-23
<dholbach> good morning
<DanChapman> Good Morning all
<justCarakas> good morning
<dpm> morning Mirv, I saw you added a task for the qtdeclarative package in bug 1303746, thanks! What's your plan with that upload? To SRU it, or to land it in U?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1303746 in Ubuntu Reminders app "Performance hit when editing sorted lists" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1303746
<Mirv> dpm: np, I fetched a few patches in to non-blocker bugs. I'm planning to land it to U.
<Mirv> and test it together with several other patches
<dpm> brb, phone
<dpm> Mirv, that solves a critical bug with Reminders, and the Evernote people want to give the app a test. To get an idea, how long does it take for such an upload to get into the archive?
<Mirv> dpm: build 3h, AP runs 3h, manual testing ?h. before that, we need to have U open in the first place and a free silo
<Mirv> in this case a whole day to the build time probably since it's going to land together with qtbase, qtwebkit and qtcreator
<dpm> Mirv, thanks. So it seems manual testing is the only unknown, but given your experience with other uploads, do you think it'd be reasonable to say a week? Or more?
<Mirv> dpm: a week from now. it really depends on how's the U opening schedule and toolchain updates the most
<dpm> Mirv, ok, that helps me, thanks!
<Mirv> so if U does not really open yet until next week, then more than a week
<dpm> ack
<mihir> dpm: could you edit events on your latest touch image on device?
<dpm> mihir, updating now to the latest -proposed image, let me try afterwards
<mihir> dpm: okay :)
<dholbach> balloons, on http://developer.ubuntu.com/apps/qml/tutorial/ - are the two articles without links just missing to be linked or are these articles not written yet?
<dpm> mihir, I can edit events, yes
<dpm> rpadovani, could you remind me which time would work better for you for the reminders app calls?
<rpadovani> dpm, today everytime because I have no lessons, but in general half hour after actual time (16.00->16.30 in our timezone)
<dpm> rpadovani, mzanetti, popey, moved the Reminders call to 30 mins later, so that Riccardo can attend. popey I know you're in another call, but if at least one of us is there it should be ok
<rpadovani> dpm, oh, thanks :-)
<mihir> dpm: okay thanks :)
<popey> dpm: rpadovani I had a mail from a community member asking how he could help out with reminders.
<dpm> oh cool
<dpm> is he joining the meetings?
<popey> he's only got a couple of hours a week, so probably not
<popey> but wanted to help out
<popey> will see if he can attend this one..
<rpadovani> awesome!
<nobody__> Anybody, what about showdown? No results yet(
<justCarakas> idd, I'm also waiting
<nobody__> Can we expect results today?
<justCarakas> somewhere next week said jono last week
<justCarakas> if I remember correctly
<mihir> popey: dpm when are we planning for Calculator kick start or not yet?
<popey> mihir: we can continue having the meetings, sure.
<popey> I left them in the calendar
<mihir> popey: okay :) was just wondering to get agenda for next couple of weeks
<nobody__> justCarakas, after 28?
<nobody__> Too long
<justCarakas> nobody__: I have no idea :s
<nobody__> I hope, that you'll publish results soon.
<justCarakas> nobody__: just asked it on twitter, I'll let you know if I get an answer
<nobody__> justCarakas, thank you. Are you from Venezuela?
<justCarakas> nobody__: no Belgium, didn't know about the link to Venezuela when I started using carakas
<nobody__> justCarakas, good luck;)
<justCarakas> nobody__: venezuela is caracas btw :)
<nobody__> justCarakas, funny - I know Russian language rules good, but when I use English, I have very stupid errors)
<justCarakas> nobody__: hadn't noticed yet
<nobody__> justCaracas, I'm not sure, that answer will be soon.
<nobody__> mhall119, when we will know about showdown winners?
<popey> nobody__: not for a few days at least, I'd imagine
<daker> dholbach: yo
<dholbach> daker, yo yo yo
<justCarakas> daker: dholbach http://gezond-gewicht.info/wp-content/uploads/2013/02/jojo.gif :p
<dholbach> :)
<tsdgeos> popey: there's a WIP patch for the JS error you told me yesterday :)
<popey> tsdgeos: yay
<tsdgeos> popey: https://codereview.qt-project.org/#change,83936 still in review, so no distro patching yet :D
<charles> nik90, ping
<nik90> charles: pong
<dpm> mzanetti, do you have time to join the reminders call today?
<charles> nik90, is there any news on bug #1308193 ?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1308193 in indicator-datetime (Ubuntu) "Upcoming recurring alarms on wrong day" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1308193
<nik90> charles: zsombi asked me to check that bug again after one of his upcoming SDK branches has landed on the phone.
<charles> nik90, ok. which branch and do you know the timeline for it?
<zsombi> charles: all alarm changes are in UITK staging now
<nik90> charles: it is in staging
<zsombi> charles so if you take the staging, that should have all the stuff from me
<nik90> charles: just waiting on that to be released
<charles> nik90, zsombi, cool
<nik90> zsombi: is there a way to try the entire staged on the phone?
<balloons> dholbach, the links on http://developer.ubuntu.com/apps/qml/tutorial/ are placeholders for now. You can remove them if you wish.
<zsombi> nik90: yes... build it there :)
<zsombi> nik90: if you try to do that, you may get stuck at the qmlplugindump phase... in which case you should try building with ALARM_MANAGER=memory env var set
<nik90> zsombi: cant I instead take the latest MP's deb files and install that?
<zsombi> nik90: well, not really, it might not contain the whole staging :/
<zsombi> nik90: the autolanding would, but not sure you can access that one
<nik90> zsombi: ok..let me try building then
<rpadovani> dpm. it's only in Italian, but this is the website of the event: http://www.radioamatorepordenone.it/iniziative/appdays/
<nik90> zsombi: should *export ALARM_MANAGER=memory* suffice?
<zsombi> nik90: yep
<dholbach> balloons, no, that's fine
<nik90> zsombi: I get http://paste.ubuntu.com/7315200/.. I ensured that I had an RW image + dev tools installed
<zsombi> nik90: do you have QtCreator?
<dpm> rpadovani, nice!
<nik90> zsombi: yeah ofc
<zsombi> nik90: so after making the image RW, did you pressed "Enable Development" from teh same page?
<nik90> zsombi: yup
<nik90> zsombi: after RW it did restart the phone. Then I pressed Enable Development
<zsombi> nik90: yep. Now, the next would be to open UITK branch on QtC, and build it on the device, but that would fail
<zsombi> nik90: or seems not? zbenjamin?
<nik90> zsombi: I cannot get it to build on device. In the project properties it only shows desktop.
<zbenjamin> nik90: you have to select Build->ubuntu->build application on the device
<nik90> zbenjamin: ah ok.
<zsombi> nik90: yes, it should be in the menu, like QtC->Build->Ubuntu->Build and Install Application on Device
<zsombi> nik90: but it may get stuck as the qmlplugindump hangs if EDS qtorganizer plugin is installed :/
<nik90> zsombi: I did export AlarmManager first and then asked qtc to build on device
<zsombi> nik90: that's why the workaround in ALARM_MANAGER=memory so the toolkit binaries will use the memory manager to get the plugin type generated
<zsombi> nik90: it won't work, unless you have it in .profile
<nik90> zsombi: is the .profile in the phablet home folder?
<zsombi> nik90: that's why you should copy the branch onto /home/phablet/somewhere
<nik90> zsombi: which is what I did previously :/
<nik90> zsombi: I copied the branch to /tmp/staging and then tried building there when I got the errors I pasted before
<zsombi> nik90: awesome, then perhaps it will work!
<zsombi> nik90: yes, because you need uitk deps
<zsombi> nik90: you can get those by apt-get build-dep qtdeclarative5-ubuntu-ui-toolkit-plugin
<nik90> zsombi: ok..installing the deps at the moment. Will try building after that
<t1mp> nik90: or apt-get build-dep ubuntu-ui-toolkit, if it needs the source package
 * t1mp bbl
<nik90> t1mp: ok
<t1mp> mzanetti: do you happen to have a workaround to make qtcreator look pretty on high dpi screens? I saw you commented on https://bugreports.qt-project.org/browse/QTBUG-26898 one year ago maybe you discovered a trick :)
<t1mp> my qtc looks like this now https://www.dropbox.com/s/89urkqhy4icaobs/qtc-scaling.png
<t1mp> usable, but not pretty
<balloons> ahayzen, ping.. elopio ahayzen is a music dev :-)
<ahayzen> balloons, o/
<balloons> ahayzen, elopio has some questions I believe ;-)
<ahayzen> balloons, cool :)
<elopio> ahayzen: yes, can you please look at this"
<elopio> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-rssreader-dev/ubuntu-rssreader-app/trunk/view/head:/feeds/TopicComponent.qml#L390
<elopio> it says: thanks for music app provide this custom component
<ahayzen> elopio, ah my custom swipedelete component ;)
<elopio> do you know something about the bug that causes that workaround?
<ahayzen> elopio, we did it because you cannot do reordering with the SDK swipedelete
<ahayzen> elopio, due to the mouse focus being stolen
<elopio> ahayzen: do you have a bug # for that?
<ahayzen> elopio, there is work here https://code.launchpad.net/~andrew-hayzen/music-app/reorder-support-001/+merge/202172
<ahayzen> elopio, this allows for you to use the sdk swipedelete and have reordering
<elopio> ahayzen: cool. But shouldn't it be fixed on the sdk?
<ahayzen> elopio, but we are waiting for https://code.launchpad.net/~andrew-hayzen/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/fix-swipe-delete-002/+merge/202171
<elopio> hah, it all goes back to that.
<ahayzen> elopio, well it sortof is i had a discussion with people and we decided the best way to do the reordering. That changed a few patterns which meant we could use the sdk swipedelete however when transitioning we found a few issues
<elopio> ahayzen: I left my device running the clock tests two full nights with your branch installed
<elopio> and when I came in the morning, it was still running with no errors.
<elopio> ahayzen: I'm going to ask one last time :) Can you still reproduce the error on the clock app with your branch installed?
<ahayzen> elopio, hmmm maybe it is fixed now? as the bot also approved it recently
<elopio> if you say yes, me vuelvo chango.
<elopio> I don't know about fixed, but it is definetely not related to your change.
<elopio> I'll tell them to approve your branch.
<ahayzen> elopio, i'll try again...i'm currently on an image with media-hub+nonswapblockswaptesting so guess it would be best to reflash?
<elopio> ahayzen: when you have some time. I think the landing won't happen this week, as they are working on some other branches.
<ahayzen> elopio, cool i'll test it later and then comment on the mp
<elopio> just let me know if you are still able to reproduce it often. If you are, I'll need you to add some pdbs and collect more information for me.
<ahayzen> elopio, will do
<elopio> ahayzen: I'm going to report a bug to the music app and the rss about removing the custom swipe, so we can keep track of it.
<ahayzen> elopio, cool we are nearly there, ping me the bug and i'll assign it to me and attach the branch
<elopio> ahayzen: I can do that. You will get a mail.
<ahayzen> elopio, thanks
<elopio> thanks to you
<ahayzen> np
<ahayzen> elopio, i'm trying to make the reorder code generic so it should work with 'any' listitem
<ahayzen> elopio, are there any plans for the sdk to do reordering itself at any point?
<elopio> ahayzen: sounds good, and as it will be shared by the rss and by the music apps, it sounds like it should be in the sdk.
<elopio> ahayzen: I don't know. bzoltan1 is the one to ask.
<ahayzen> elopio, i would probably need some help to clean it up and make it more stable but its getting there slowly
<ahayzen> elopio, ah cool
<ahayzen> elopio, thanks, have you got two separate bugs for music-app/rss reader or are you gonna add also affects
<elopio> ahayzen: I've made only one, affecting the two projects https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-rssreader-app/+bug/1311800
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1311800 in Ubuntu Music App "Remove custom swipe to delete" [Medium,In progress]
<ahayzen> elopio, thanks i was too quick loading the page :)
<elopio> ahayzen: well, no, actually I had a context switch and forgotten about the other project.
<elopio> you reminded me :)
<ahayzen> elopio, aha
<Moon_Owl> Hey
<Moon_Owl> So I'm new to programming ubuntu programs. I have coding expirence, but I'm having a hard time getting into the swing of things. I havent found any in depth programming guides. Any help?
<sarnold> Moon_Owl: QML? HTML5? Cordova? Something else?
<me99923> why do i always get unity::action::ActionManager::ActionManager(QObject*): 	Could not determine application identifier. HUD will not work properly. 	Provide your application identifier in $APP_ID environment variable. Cannot create CordovaView object. Falling back on the plain Webview backend.
#ubuntu-app-devel 2014-04-24
<dholbach> good morning
<dpm> morning dholbach, morning all
<dpm> hi zbenjamin, I'm trying to build a click package for lp:ubuntu-filemanager-app, but Qt Creator complains that there is no manifest.js file, when in fact there is. This is a core app for which I changed the manifest explicitly to work with Qt Creator, and the click build was working until recently. Any ideas what could be going on?
<dholbach> hola dpm
<dpm> hey :)
<zbenjamin> dpm: do you have a branch i can test?
<dpm> zbenjamin, the one I just gave you -> lp:ubuntu-filemanager-app
<dpm> let me give you the message I got when I tried building the click last night
<dpm> that's it: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7320254/
<zbenjamin> oh click complains about that
<zbenjamin> dpm: what package do i need for that: taglib/attachedpictureframe.h
<zbenjamin> libtag1-dev
<dpm> zbenjamin, taglib1-dev
<dpm> or the other way round, yes :)
<dpm> zbenjamin, another issue I noticed is that QtC still overwrites the existing manifest.json, although now it only does it for the maintainer. Shall I report a separate bug for that? -> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7320263/
<zbenjamin> dpm: hm it did not for me
<zbenjamin> dpm: maybe some corner case
<dpm> let me try to do a fresh checkout to see if I can reproduce
<zbenjamin> dpm: Successfully built package in './com.ubuntu.filemanager_0.3_armhf.click'
<zbenjamin> dpm: worked for me, do you have CLICK_MODE=on in the build settings?
<dpm> zbenjamin, uh, no, I don't. Is that needed now?
<zbenjamin> dpm: yes, CLICK_MODE is not set automatically anymore
<zbenjamin> dpm: we realized that CLICK_MODE is just not required for the templates, the average app dev does not need to create deb packages and click packages
<dpm> zbenjamin, ok, yeah I understand the reasoning. Before I set it, though, another question: why do I now have 2 Ubuntu armhf kits? One "regular" and the other one "Run locally"?
<dpm> and which one do I use?
<zbenjamin> dpm: hm, did you ever compile the plugin yourself? that usually happens if you have 2 qtc instances that have different paths to the scripts.
<dpm> zbenjamin, believe me, I don't really have a strong desire for compiling QtC or any of its plugins :)
<zbenjamin> dpm: can you check if there are also 2 toolchains?
<dpm> yeah, just a sec
<zbenjamin> dpm: Options -> Build & Run -> Compilers
<dpm> zbenjamin, thanks. Here's what it looks like on my system -> http://i.imgur.com/wOdrne0.png
<zbenjamin> dpm: weird and both kits point to the same Compiler?
<zbenjamin> dpm: then you can just delete one
<dpm> zbenjamin, they seem to point to the same compiler, yes. So I'll go ahead and delete one -> http://i.imgur.com/hQxMIuB.png
<zbenjamin> dpm: yeah delete the newer one so you projects will still have the settings
<zbenjamin> dpm: i wonder where that problem comes from ....
<dpm> no idea, perhaps it was something I did, but I wouldn't know what
<dpm> ok, now onto setting the CLICK_MODE variable...
<dpm> zbenjamin, I'm now on Projects > UbuntuSDK for armhf > Build. Do I set CLICK_MODE=on in "CMake arguments"?
<zbenjamin> dpm: -DCLICK_MODE=on
<dpm> ok
<dpm> building now...
<dpm> zbenjamin, ok great, now it built the click, thanks :) One thing to notice is that it didn't overwrite manifest.json this time, but it did overwrite apparmor.json -> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7320329/
<zbenjamin> dpm: yeah it did a rewrite with the correct contents
<dpm> will it rewrite every time, or only if it detects that the content is not correct?
<justCarakas> Good morning all
<justCarakas> any idea when there will come a branch for ubuntu touch utopic unicorn
<dpm> hi justCarakas, soon :)
<justCarakas> dpm: thx, will it be possible to switch from the 14.04 devel branch to the new one or isn't that necessary
<dpm> justCarakas, I'm not sure how easy it will be to do the switch, you might want to ask on #ubuntu-touch for that
<justCarakas> dpm: thx
<justCarakas> dpm: do you know of plans of a systems for i18n for HTML5 apps
<dpm> justCarakas, there is one in the works done by a community member, daker
<justCarakas> awesome :D
<dpm> zbenjamin, ok, it seems I'm not being lucky with QtC since I came back from holiday. While it tells me that my device is connected and ready to use in the Devices tab under options, I cannot get my app to run on it. When I hit Ctrl+R I get this -> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7320375/ - any ideas?
<justCarakas> looking forward to it,
<justCarakas> i use a js library now but I cant use the translation stuff from ubuntu than
<zbenjamin> dpm: try to click refresh on the devices page
<zbenjamin> dpm: the device is green? you can see that on the icon over the run button, if there is a small green circle its ready
<dpm> zbenjamin, I clicked "Redetect devices" on the Devices page and Qt Creator crashed. I had this same behaviour yesterday. The device button was always red in the main QtC left bar, but on the Devices tab under the Options dialogue it was green and "Ready to use"
<dpm> I've also switched cables to rule out a faulty cable
<dpm> same result
<zbenjamin> dpm: if the button is red it won't work , but if it goes green in the options page its a refresh issue, the options page copies all devices and reinitializes it again
<dpm> zbenjamin, yeah, so I guess that the main issue is that refreshing crashes QtC, so I can never get it to work
<zbenjamin> dpm: huh, it crashes... you really have no luck ,....
<dpm> yup, every time
<zbenjamin> dpm: thats weird :/
<zbenjamin> dpm: and without debug symbols we can not see what it is :(. Must be some special case
<zbenjamin> dpm: start qtc with the device detached and attach it later
<zbenjamin> dpm: maybe that works
<zbenjamin> dpm: its no real solution but maybe a workaround
<dpm> zbenjamin, I've tried all combinations, but I always seem to get the crash. Here's an extract of the CLI output of QtC when it crashes: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7320455/
<zbenjamin> dpm: hm ok detach all devices, remove them from the devicesmanager, restart, detach them and let  QtC pick them up
<zbenjamin> dpm: that looks like the device is not known in the device manager but it thinks it is
<dpm> zbenjamin, ha, that worked! I can see the device in green in the left sidebar. Will try to run the app on the device now..
<zbenjamin> dpm: ok good :)
<dpm> zbenjamin, ok, we're making progress: now the deployment worked, but it didn't manage to run the app -> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7320480/ is this related to the fact that I've got 2 run configs (filemanager, ubuntu-filemanager-app)? I'm not sure why or which one I should pick
<dpm> it seems the QtC script tries to launch the app from ~/dev_tmp/filemanager, but it copied the files to ~/dev_tmp/com.ubuntu.filemanager
<zbenjamin> i'm going to try it
<zbenjamin> dpm: well the desktop file says EXEC=filemanager, which means the code awaits the binary to be in the root of the click package
<zbenjamin> dpm: seems the click launcher sets PATH to the bin directory :/ which the launcher code does not obviously
<dpm> zbenjamin, yeah, in the click package the binary is in lib/<arch>/bin
<zbenjamin> dpm: i need to set that path, however you can workaround it by hardcoding the Exec path there for now, sorry
<dpm> zbenjamin, no big deal for now - do you want me to file a bug for it?. However, I still don't understand why there are 2 run configs
<zbenjamin> dpm: every plugin in QtC can create its own runconfig, i can not interfere with that sadly :/
<dpm> zbenjamin, what does that mean? That one of the runconfigs is not valid? Which one should I use?
<zbenjamin> dpm: yes, thats the case, the problem is that cmakeplugin will automatically create a runconfig if the project creates a executable and the connected device is a linux device
<dpm> zbenjamin, sorry for the basic questions, but I need to make sure I understand this to be able to answer developers when they ask about it. So is the cmakeplugin not our fork of the original plugin? Why don't we have control over the runconfigs that are created? And as it stands now, which one of the two runconfigs should we tell developers to ignore/delete?
<zbenjamin> dpm: the problem is first if i make cmakeplugin stop to create runconfigs it will break other projects taht use RemoteLinux devices but not our plugin
<zbenjamin> dpm: cmakeplugin has no knowledge if a project is a ubuntu project or not
<dpm> ok, gotcha so far
<zbenjamin> dpm: which one to choose is harder, maybe i should prefix it with ubuntu-<runconfigname>
<dpm> zbenjamin, rather than adding the prefix, is there a way to automatically select the right config?
<zbenjamin> dpm: i could use some trickery i gues
<dpm> zbenjamin, and for the file manager app, which runconfig should I be using: 'filemanager' or 'ubuntu-filemanager-app'?
<zbenjamin> ubuntu-filemanager-app, its the one that has no options
<zbenjamin> dpm: i set up working dir automatically thats why you can not change it in our runconfigs
<dpm> zbenjamin, cool, thanks. Will try to hardcode the path to the executable in the .desktop file now to see if I can get it to run
<DanChapman> Good Morning
<dpm> morning DanChapman
<dpm> mzanetti, around?
<mzanetti> dpm: hey
<dpm> hey, morning, do you have a few mins for a couple of general Qt questions?
<mzanetti> dpm: sure
<dpm> mzanetti, cool, thanks. So the file manager app is similar to reminders in the sense that it's got a QML frontend and a C++ plugin backend. Recently we merged the two repos (previously they were in two different branches), but now I cannot get the app to find the plugin that we ship in the same package
<dpm> Looking at reminders, it does not set any special import dirs, but still it finds the plugin shipped in the click package
<dpm> i.e. the executable is on lib/arm-linux-gnueabihf/bin, and the plugin is on lib/arm-linux-gnueabihf
<dpm> mzanetti, howcome the reminders app finds the plugin that it's on ../Evernote, if there are no specific additional import paths defined anywhere?
<mzanetti> dpm: src/app/main.cpp:41: importPathList.append(QDir::currentPath() + "/../plugin/");
<mzanetti> without having verified it, I think this might be it. ^
<dpm> mzanetti, I saw that, but that's not the installation path of the plugin, is it?
<dpm> I thought that would only be needed at runtime on the desktop
<mzanetti> hm, yep... you're right
<dpm> that seems to be the build path, rather than the installation path
<dpm> then perhaps the lib/arm-linux-gnueabihf location within a click installation is added by default to the list if import paths, but that doesn't explain why the file manager plugin cannot be found
<dpm> ah
<dpm> the lib is called libfolderlistmodel.so
<dpm> and the qmldir file says:
<dpm> module org.nemomobile.folderlistmodel
<dpm> plugin nemofolderlistmodel
<dpm> I'm wondering if the lib and the plugin line should be called the same and that's why the plugin cannot be found?
<mzanetti> dpm: yes. it needs to be the same
<mzanetti> dpm: well, if the lib is called libfoobar.so, the qmldir file needs to say "foobar"
<dpm> mzanetti, yeah, let me try that
<dpm> aha, that was it, yes. Thanks mzanetti
<mzanetti> np
<dpm> popey, when you've got a minute, could you review this one -> https://code.launchpad.net/~dpm/ubuntu-filemanager-app/fix-libname/+merge/217007
<popey> dpm: sure...
<popey> dpm: i opened the cmakelists and it didn't prompt me to install an armhf kit
<popey> dpm: i get this https://imgur.com/dCZBIak
<justCarakas> no jamesTait today ?
<dpm> popey, sorry, I was otp, looking now...
<dpm> popey, it seems you don't have a chroot to do armhf builds in Qt Creator yet, so it doesn't show you the kit. I've now added the instructions on how to create one at https://code.launchpad.net/~dpm/ubuntu-filemanager-app/fix-libname/+merge/217007
<popey> dpm: indeed I don't
<popey> ---Click exited with errors, please check the output---Error executing command as another user: Not authorized
<popey> ☹
 * popey starts again
<popey> ok, now I get a sudo prompt...
<dpm> popey, yeah, IIRC, that's part of the creation of the chroot
<dpm> popey, the good news is that you only need to create it once and you can then use it for all projects you open in QtC. If it's too much of a hassle, the other option for checking that the branch works is simply to install the .click I added as a URL in the MP
<popey> dpm: i already did that and it worked on the device
<popey> wanted to do both
<dpm> ok, cool :)
<popey> i had no idea about these armhf kits!
<dpm> popey, yeah, they're pretty cool, it makes it really easy to cross-compile and create click packages :)
<popey> dpm: i get this when I ctrl+r https://imgur.com/zOPI2VH
<dpm> popey, you need to follow the steps to install libtag1-dev in the MP's description
<popey> i did that
<popey> dpm: ah, i had the lib in the armhf chroot, but not on my desktop
<dpm> popey, you don't need to have it on your desktop, let me have a look at your screenshot again
<dpm> ah, I see...
<dpm> popey, on the icon just above the play button on the left bottom corner of QtC
<dpm> click on it and select the UbuntuSDK kit
<dpm> you're now compiling the app on your desktop using the desktop kit
<dpm> but you want to compile it in the arm chroot using the UbuntuSDK kit
<popey> ah
<dpm> zbenjamin, ok, filed bug 1312094 - I think that should then cover all of the issues we discussed earlier, thanks for the help!
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1312094 in qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu "Cannot run cmake projects on the device" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1312094
<popey> battling with getting stuff into the device
<popey> :-1: error: Could not connect to host: Server rejected key.
<popey> Is the device connected and set up for network access?
 * popey tries another device I've not futzed with
<popey> dpm: zbenjamin on my device I get the above error after just plugging it in and trying to deploy from sdk to it..
<dpm> popey, I had issues too, I had to delete the device from Qt Creator. Try this: 1) Detach all devices 2) Go to Tools > Options > Devices and delete all "Ubuntu Device" entries, 3) Restart Qt Creator and 4) Reattach your device and let Qt Creator configure it for you
<dpm> see the conversation around 8:17 your time this morning for more details
<popey> k
<popey> hmm, now I get "No executable specified". when I try to run..
<popey> i have modified the Exec line in desktop.in
<popey> hmm, seems i needed to hit the button and select com.ubuntu.filemanager above the play button...
<popey> dpm: now it can't find the manifest.json
<popey> dpm: sorry, not seen all these issues before, thought it would just be a case of checking out your branch and pressing "play"
<popey>  click: error: directory "/tmp/build-fix-libname-UbuntuSDK_for_armhf_GCC_ubuntu_sdk_14_04_trusty-Default/.ubuntu-sdk-deploy" does not contain manifest file "manifest.json"
<dpm> wait, I had this issue this morning too
<dpm> popey, oh, are you trying to build the click package too?
<popey> well, i tried that, but I'm just pressing ctrl+r in qtc
<dpm> ah, yeah, I see, the build needs the click variable to be set too, just a sec
<dpm> popey, you can do the following: 1) go to the Projects tab 2) click on the "Build" subtab of the "UbuntuSDK for armhf..." tab 3) Then go to the "CMake arguments" text field and add "-DCLICK_MODE=on" without the quotes
<popey> \o/ dpm
<popey> builds and runs on device
<dpm> *\o/*
<popey> nice one.
<dpm> thanks popey, would you mind top-approving https://code.launchpad.net/~dpm/ubuntu-filemanager-app/fix-libname/+merge/217007 then?
<popey> done
<dpm> awesome
<dpm> popey, next step is to get it working again with click-buddy, probably this evening. Unfortunately we'll loose the ability to build the click with Qt Creator
<dpm> but happy to make the change if it helps testing prior to the store upload
<pmcgowan> dpm, bzoltan can we please align click-buddy with qtc
<bzoltan> dpm: why would we loose the ability to build the click with Qt Creator?
<dpm> bzoltan, pmcgowan, zbenjamin and I had a conversation about it last week. The core apps that use cmake have a manifest.json.in file that gets variables expanded during builds
<dpm> that is not easy to make compatible with the manifest editor in QtC
<dpm> bbl, call
<pmcgowan> bzoltan, can you track a bug on this
<bzoltan> dpm: in that case the click-body should use a different solution
<zbenjamin> i disagree here, that should work with click buddy, the cmake project files just need to correctly install the manifest.json file, i doubt it depends on the manifest.json.in file name
<zbenjamin> click-buddy also just does a make install in a local directory and packages its contents afaik
<zbenjamin> dpm: bzoltan ^
<bzoltan> pmcgowan:  I am familiar with the topic and we had discussions about it ... sadly yet again  a showcase example that things change under/behind the SDK and so force use to implement quick and dirty hackarounds to provide the same features.
<pmcgowan> bzoltan, so I don't know the proper resolution but need to align
<zbenjamin> dpm: our solution was to name the manifest.json.in file manifest.json and put it into the project root. You still can use it as a configure file in cmake it does not care about the naming
<sergiusens> dpm: you can use click-buddy and a manifest.json in the project root
<sergiusens> dpm: and do some sedding to add the bits we use for ci (for core apps)
<sergiusens> bzoltan: this was implemented in october last year fwiw; the click-buddy thing i just sugar coating
<sergiusens> s/i/is/
<bzoltan> sergiusens:  OK... sorry :) I thought there is a new change
<sergiusens> no, it's the same thing going on
<bzoltan> sergiusens:  we had talked about it by then  too
<sergiusens> yes
<sergiusens> it's something I was hoping to tackle during sprint time so we can align easier
<sergiusens> but if it is really pressing, we can do it sooner rather than later
<pmcgowan> sergiusens, just want to avoid the need to choose which tool from us people use, should not be a choice, they should all work
<dpm> sergiusens, bzoltan1, sorry, I just got off the phone. Yeah, I know click-buddy can work with manifest.json on the root directory. Picking the filemanager example it's the variable expansion bit that does not work with click-buddy (or that I can't figure out how to get working). Let me have another look at it now
<sergiusens> dpm: you can go back to hardcoding it
<sergiusens> if it comes to it
<bzoltan1> dpm: OK. I checked it and as zbenjamin said there should not be any problem
<dpm> sergiusens, yeah, hardcoding is what I've had to do now, but IIRC from what I tried last week, click-buddy expects a valid bzr revision to be set in the manifest
<dpm> and that's where it complained
<dpm> sergiusens, you can have a look at lp:ubuntu-filemanager-app and see where it fails
<zbenjamin> why can't you substitute? does cmake require a input file to end with .in?
<sergiusens> zbenjamin: I don't see a reason it should
<dpm> zbenjamin, that's what I'm going to try next. The .in ending for files that are to be generated is a convention, not a requirement
<zbenjamin> dpm: yeah thats what i thought too
<dpm> although it might be a bit confusing to have a source file with variables to be expanded and the same file name with the variables resolved, with the same name
<sergiusens> zbenjamin: will qtc flush out the unknown json entries?
<zbenjamin> sergiusens: no i think it should just ignore them
<zbenjamin> sergiusens: but it still has to be valid json
<dpm> fginther, do you have any ideas why https://code.launchpad.net/~dpm/ubuntu-filemanager-app/fix-libname/+merge/217007 initially passed the test and then after top-approving without changes it failed?
<sergiusens> zbenjamin: dpm given the prior hypothesis and proven true; there should be no issues with what was suggested; we would just need to define the click namespace, name, et.al. in the manifest and not through expansion; just keeping the x- entries as expanded elements
<dpm> sergiusens, zbenjamin, is this what you were thinking of? https://code.launchpad.net/~dpm/ubuntu-filemanager-app/click-everywhere/+merge/217056
<zbenjamin> dpm: yeps
<sergiusens> zbenjamin: dpm yes; the same logic applied to the apparmor stuff
<dpm> sergiusens, but the apparmor.json file does not really need variable substitution, right?
<sergiusens> dpm: 28         "vcs-bzr": "lp:ubuntu-filemanager-app", I guess I missed that; this was also overrideable
<sergiusens> dpm: I don't think it does
<sergiusens> dpm: there's an apparmor profile per appname
<sergiusens> dpm: oh wait; let me check for real
<dpm> ok
<sergiusens> dpm: yeah, hooks per appname are defined in manifest.json and point to the correct relative path to the apparmor.json
<sergiusens> dpm: this means you will have to hardcode the desktop file et.al. as well
<sergiusens> dpm: and in case of the filemanager, we will also need to hardcode architecture
<dpm> sergiusens, so far I'm hardcoding everything I can except for @BZR_REVNO@
<sergiusens> dpm: ok
<dpm> at least to prove it all works
<dpm> then we can do substitution of further variables if needed
<sergiusens> dpm: I wonder if we can create a var list from that manifest to use as vars in cmake so we set those in one place only
<dpm> sergiusens, not sure I can follow: what advantages would that bring as opposed to declaring them in the top CMakeLists.txt file?
<dpm> the manifest and the vars would still be in 2 different files, right?
<sergiusens> dpm: to declare them in one location only
<dpm> where would the location be?
<sergiusens> dpm: the manifest is now
<dpm> yeah, right now they're defined in CMakeLists.txt and expanded in manifest.json. Where would you put them in the future?
<dpm> sergiusens, ok, now that it seems to work in Qt Creator, I'm trying to use click-buddy with the same build dir as QtC - Running
<dpm> $ click-buddy --dir ../build-fix-libname-UbuntuSDK_for_armhf_GCC_ubuntu_sdk_14_04_trusty-Default/ --arch armhf
<dpm> shows me the help for click-buddy, why is that? Do I need to specify the framework too?
 * dpm tries
<dpm> no joy
<sergiusens> dpm: you will have to run it from the source dir I think
<dpm> sergiusens, I was told by zbenjamin that if I do a cmake run from the source dir, it will break my QtC setup. Does click-buddy builds in there or does it do the build somewhere else in a temp dir?
<sergiusens> dpm: then that's something we need to fix
<dpm> so I'm back to square 1
<dpm> I'll try in any case :)
<zbenjamin> sergiusens: hmm? i thought click-buddy creates a builddir
<zbenjamin> sergiusens: builddir=$(mktemp -d)
<dpm> yeah, I think it might have done. It seems to have worked in any case
<dpm> balloons, you've got filemanager mail :)
<balloons> dpm, I saw your MP's..
<balloons> I was excited to see the bzr revno issue was the only one
<balloons> ahayzen, ping
<ahayzen> balloons, pong
<balloons> ahayzen, can you confirm https://code.launchpad.net/~nskaggs/music-app/fix-1292044/+merge/211637 so it can merge? :-)
<ahayzen> balloons, i'll have a look at it tonight i need to run some other AP tests anyway :)
<balloons> ahayzen, marvelous ty
<ahayzen> balloons, damn coursework getting in the way of fun :/
<balloons> hah.. well, this is the last bit of it, so keep on it for a couple more weeks
<ahayzen> balloons, yep for this year then can have loads of fun in the summer break :)
<pedro_r_marques> I'm trying to build a source package on ubuntu... i've  <pkg>.debian.targ.gz <pkg>.dsc <pkg>.orig.tar.gz how do i test them ?
<sarnold> pedro_r_marques: if you just want to build this one package just this one time, check out dpkg-buildpackage -- if you want to build packages on a regular basis, I suggest setting up schroot and sbuild, they will help you get nicely repeatable builds
<pedro_r_marques> sarnold: thank you for the pointers
<pedro_r_marques> i was going down the path of using pbuilder
<sarnold> some folks do like pbuilder, but sbuild is closer to the buildds, so it's the method I've been using :)
<rickspencer3> o/ all
<rickspencer3> mhall119, are there any docs on using download manager in my app?
<aquarius> so, popey was asking about having a Touch app start a second process (basically, doing 'system("some-binary &")' from Qt
<aquarius> is that allowed?
<aquarius> this might be a jdstrand/mdeslaur question about apparmor, or a tvoss question about the app lifecycle
<popey> e.g. a local client and server separate binaries on the phone, part of one app started via upstart
<mdeslaur> I believe it should be allowed, yes, if they are both in the same package and the same private directory
<aquarius> perhaps all my app's processes are in a cgroup and the app lifecycle thing suspends the whole cgroup?
<jdstrand> it is fine from a confinement perspective, but app lifecycle won't allow it
<mdeslaur> oh, that I know absolutely nothing about, sorry
<aquarius> mdeslaur, yeah, this is "the app ships two binaries" -- it's not running something it doesn't own
<aquarius> jdstrand, ah. so, what happens if I start a second process?
<jdstrand> it will run until the app is backgrounded, at which point the process group will be sent STOP
<jdstrand> (or worse)
<aquarius> ah
<aquarius> that's fine though
<popey> thats fine, surely.
<aquarius> as long as the whole cgroup is started again when the app is foregrounded
<jdstrand> I think UAL was updated to put everything in a cgroup recently... not sure. I'm not an expert on app lifecycle
<popey> i only want MyApp which contains "MyApp Server binary" and "MyApp Client binary"
<popey> where Client is started as part of Myapp from upstart, and that immediately checks for and launches Server
<popey> then connects to it
<aquarius> jdstrand, the use case here is that the "app" is two binaries -- a tiny web server, and an html container, and the HTML in the HTML container connects to the webserver.
<jdstrand> I think you would need to handle the state for the second app (ie, you might have to start it yourself since you were the one that started it in the first plac
<jdstrand> place
<popey> its not a second app
<popey> its two binaries in one app
<jdstrand> that's what I meant
<popey> ah okay
<jdstrand> second process
<popey> aquarius: sounds like someone needs to test this ☻
<jdstrand> popey: on a totally unrelated note, but since I have you-- istr you said you like blabble?
<aquarius> popey, it might be easier to just have one process which is both the server and the container -- http://stefanfrings.de/qtwebapp/index-en.html seems to be a Qt C++ webserver which is maintained and up-to-date. It would mean that you have to write a noddy C++ programme to put this in and start the web container, rathe than just using the built-in web container, but if you can find a C++ Qt person that ought to
<aquarius>  be trivial
<popey> jdstrand: i do
<aquarius> on a second unrelated note...
<popey> not played for a while though.
<aquarius> how do I find out the version number of the most recently promoted phone release?
<jdstrand> popey: you will like the next upload then-- I translated the blabble dictionary for UK and added the sowpods word list
<popey> \o/
<popey> Huzzah
<jdstrand> (there are other niceties as well)
<popey> is that a hint that you want me to review it ㋛
<aquarius> (I can't just try an OTA upgrade because I'm dual-booting, which doesn't do OTA upgrades)
<jdstrand> heh
<jdstrand> sure! but I haven't uploaded it yet
<popey> aquarius: people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/ is the raw
<jdstrand> I'll definitely do it over the weekend if not sooner
<popey> cool
<aquarius> popey, ah, that's semi-useful, but I don't think I can know from that whether one has been promoted or not? I bet ogra_ knows the answer to this :)
<popey> just finding it
<popey> aquarius: system-image.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch/devel/mako/ also raw
<popey> but.. from that 303 is latest
<popey> but not worth updating to from previous promoted, its only got a few clicks (as can be seen from ogra_ link above)
<popey> i.e. there have been no chances since last thursday
<aquarius> popey, ahahaha! So I should look at http://system-image.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch/trusty/mako/ which is the trusty list
<popey> ya
<aquarius> and thus I can see that 303 is in the trusty queue
<popey> ya
<aquarius> and I'm on 296. So I can check the changes files above to see whether it's worth it.
<aquarius> Nice one :)
<popey> there's json in there too somewhere, you could probably write an app which told you in an indicator or something ☻
<aquarius> brill. thank you :)
<aquarius> nice. I shall remember how to check whether there's a new promoted image now: http://system-image.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch/trusty/mako/ to find out what's been promoted, and people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/ to find out what happened in that image. Cool. :)
<pmcgowan> aquarius, btw I curse you and your Riddling
 * aquarius grins
<aquarius> you are not alone in that. :)
<pmcgowan> I am stuck very early on
<aquarius> how early? If you're using the Ubuntu version, and you're stuck on level 4, I am prepared to tell you the answer.
<aquarius> anything else, no hints. :)
<pmcgowan> well I am at 4 indeed, but I dont want to be stupid
<aquarius> it's not stupid
<aquarius> it was made clear to me, after release, that that clue is very, very British specific
<aquarius> which I did not realise.
<pmcgowan> I even thought of that
<pmcgowan> but didnt get it yet
<aquarius> I changed it for the iOS/Android versions
<aquarius> but not the Ubuntu version.
<pmcgowan> lol
<aquarius> So, if you want a hint, I can give you a hint :)
<pmcgowan> maybe british is enough
<pmcgowan> so far it wasnt though
<pmcgowan> aquarius, is beer involved?
<aquarius> pmcgowan, well... if you decide you want a hint, here is a hint, rot13ed so that you can choose to not read it until you want to: zntcvrf
<aquarius> am prepared to hint for that clue because it's basically unfair if you're not lucky enough to be British ;)
<pmcgowan> lucky?
<aquarius> indeed :)
<pmcgowan> hehe
<pmcgowan> thanks will try once more before opening the hint
<aquarius> no worries.
<beuno> I am waiting for paid apps to be allowed
<beuno> and will unpack the riddling app
<beuno> and sell an answers to riddling app
<beuno> ka-ching
<pmcgowan> brilliant
<pmcgowan> aquarius, btw the app exposes a bug on latest, if the screen goes off, then the field wont take focus again to get the osk up
<pmcgowan> not suer its the app or OSK or toolkit
<aquarius> pmcgowan, hrm
<aquarius> that used to work
<aquarius> so if it now doesn't, that's a regression bug in the toolkit, in my opinion
<aquarius> but perhaps I was donig something wrong before
<pmcgowan> thats the question
<pmcgowan> have not yet seen it elsewhere
<Elleo> aquarius: I still never got passed El Paso, curse you ;)
<aquarius> Elleo, lots of other people got stuck there too...
<aquarius> there is some discussion of it on reddit threads
<Elleo> yeah, I'm too stubborn to try and cheat
<Elleo> plus I have to start over after doing a --wipe a while back
<Elleo> should have thought to backup my riddling progress, it was the only important thing on the phone ;)
 * aquarius laughs!
<aquarius> the game is not *that* big; you can type in all the answers in about five minutes
<aquarius> I know this because I've done it :)
<Elleo> heh
<aquarius> I have the advantage of not having to re-research them all every time, though
<Elleo> yeah
<pmcgowan> aquarius, would never have gotten that, but I'm cruising now
<aquarius> pmcgowan, yeah -- that's why the hint, because that clue is just flat out unfair if you're not from here. I didn't realise that when I wrote it
<aquarius> but I did when every single person in America complained ;)
<Elleo> heh
<pmcgowan> so fix our version!
<Elleo> personally I think a british bias is a great feature ;)
<pmcgowan> yeah we need answers in u1db
<aquarius> pmcgowan, the reason I haven't is that the android/ios versions are phonegap; I could completely redo the Ubuntu version as phonegap too, but that's a bunch of work which I don't have a lot of time to do, and it works at the moment :)
<aquarius> the answers are in u1db ni the Ubuntu version ;)
<pmcgowan> ah
<pmcgowan> but not syncd yet - thats my problem
<pmcgowan> aquarius, we are looking for good phonegap apps if you got some
<pmcgowan> would be curious your experience with that
<aquarius> pmcgowan, when I do Riddling 2 (or whatever comes next) it'll be phonegap, and for Ubuntu, Android, and iOS
<pmcgowan> aquarius, so far we have few apps using it, so would be good to know its worth keeping it up, was hoping more apps would be ported
<aquarius> *nod*
<aquarius> Is there an sftp app for phone yet?
<aquarius> if not I may have to put one together so I can get books on the phone :)
<aquarius> popey, that's actually relevant to our question above, because I'm not writing it in c++, so I'd shell out to an sftp binary...
<popey> and then you'd be unable to write to anywhere that the books app can see
<aquarius> no no, I'll download it and then content hub the downloaded thing
<aquarius> that's precisely how I get books into ibooks.
<popey> oh
<popey> ok
<aquarius> I think I'll have to handle the download myself with the binary, rather than using the download service, because the download service is for http, not for sftp
<aquarius> which would be sad, but not critical.
<LeartS> Hi guys! I just downloaded the trunk of a dimple desktop app that has been "dead" for years because I wanted to try to add indicator support. (as it is now it's impossible to use the app menu).
<aquarius> and I'd need a tiny amount of C++ to run the binary. (This is another perfect example of a component: I'd love to be able to do "ucs install binary-runner" and have it install a tiny component which provides a QML widget to run a binary that I shipped :))
<LeartS> So I downloaded the trunk, opened the main .py file, added a simple `import appindicator` at the start and launched it to see if it gave some import error -> the indicator was already working
<LeartS> like, 100% implemented. Any material/tutorial/guide on this?
<aquarius> jdstrand, on the subject of running a second binary from my app, I'd like to run ssh. There's already an ssh binary on the device. What app confinement settings do I need to ask for to allow me to run it? (I'm OK if this means extra scrutiny in the app store, or that it can't go into the app store at all)
<Elleo> aquarius: in the very worst case I expect you could set the template to unconfined in your app armor .json file
<Elleo> presumably finer grained stuff should be possible
<Elleo> as I think the terminal app runs under confinement doesn't it?
<sarnold> aquarius: you'd probably want to add '/usr/bin/ssh ix,' sorts of rules to the profile, and I don't tihnk we've allowed that in the slightest...
<Elleo> so maybe have a look at what that does
<aquarius> ooh, good thought, the terminal app
<Elleo> not certain that it's confined, but it'd be a good thing to check
<aquarius> how do I type a Ctrl in the terminal app?
<jdstrand> we don't allow ix in the policy. either run the app with the unconfined template or ship it as part of your package
<jdstrand> aquarius: long press the screen gives you some things
<jdstrand> aquarius: you can also enable various panels from the bottom toolbar
<aquarius> hahahaha!
<aquarius> I forgot about the terminal app
<aquarius> who needs an sftp app? not me
<aquarius> I can just ssh from the terminal app and forward a port
<aquarius> victory!
<sarnold> \o/
<aquarius> now all I need is for the browser to be able to download things and offer them via the content hub, and for beru to be able to accept books via the content hub. Fantastic.
<aquarius> another step closer to victory
<aquarius> although it is a personal victory and one which does not help other Ubuntu phone owners :(
<aquarius> also, the terminal app shows you what you're typing in
<aquarius> even if it's a password
<aquarius> I understand why it does it, but it's pretty disconcerting to see my password on the screen :)
<sarnold> aquarius: yikes it does? that doesn't sound right :)
<sarnold> aquarius: can you please file a bug on that to make sure it doesn't get lost? :)
<popey> aquarius: known bug
<popey> bug 1307386
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1307386 in Ubuntu Terminal App "Terminal should not use assistive technologies" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1307386
<aquarius> ah cool
<sarnold> popey: yay thanks :)
<aquarius> I like that it shows me text as I type it -- it's like mosh
<aquarius> and I'd like it to show me password text as I type it, but then replace with * :-)
#ubuntu-app-devel 2014-04-25
<apfigueiredo> Hi all... I was looking for documentation on the python application indicators api, but all links seem to be broken
<apfigueiredo> does anybody know where I can find these references?
<apfigueiredo> example of a broken link: http://developer.ubuntu.com/resources/technologies/application-indicators/
<ahayzen_> balloons, looks like Victor beat me to it, you seen the issue he has? https://code.launchpad.net/~nskaggs/music-app/fix-1292044/+merge/211637/comments/516258
<dholbach> good morning
<justCarakas> popey: I don't know who to tell but the download option for 64bit mac on the ubuntu site gives a 404
<justCarakas> balloons: 	I don't know who to tell but the download option for 64bit mac on the ubuntu site gives a 404
<tsdgeos> popey: the fix for different results on i386 wheter or not the registry allocator is used or not is upstream. Should probably ask for a distropatch to Mirv https://codereview.qt-project.org/#change,83936
<popey> tsdgeos: awesome.. Mirv ^^ ☻
<tsdgeos> tbh i haven't tried it applies to our 5.2.1 packages
<tsdgeos> Mirv: tell me if you want me to do that or not
<Mirv> tsdgeos: it says no file to patch.. src/qml/jit/qv4regalloc.cpp
<Mirv> tsdgeos: chaging jit -> compiler, seems to apply thanks
<Mirv> popey: tsdgeos: LP bug to refer to would be nice
<Mirv> this is the 4th qtdeclarative patch in pipeline now
<popey> Mirv: sure.
<popey> Mirv: where shall I file it, we only have an upstream bug at the moment
<Mirv> popey: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qtdeclarative-opensource-src
<popey> Mirv: bug 1312571
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1312571 in qtdeclarative-opensource-src (Ubuntu) "Simple JS has differing results on AMD64/i386" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1312571
<Mirv> ah, this's the one Roman e-mailed me about too
<Mirv> I just didn't get an upstream pointer
<slvn_> hello - I put the UbuntuPhone image #303 on my tablet Nexus10. The scrolling is very slow / jerky / flickering !
<dpm> morning popey, when you've got a minute, could you review https://code.launchpad.net/~dpm/reminders-app/click-everywhere/+merge/217175 ? It's the same thing as for file manager yesterday
<popey> dpm: sure
<dpm> awesome, thanks
<popey> dpm: i may be missing a build-dep? In file included from /tmp/click-everywhere/3rdParty/libthrift/Thrift.cpp:20:0:
<popey> /tmp/click-everywhere/3rdParty/libthrift/Thrift.h:48:39: fatal error: boost/utility/enable_if.hpp: No such file or directory #include <boost/utility/enable_if.hpp>
<dpm> popey, did you add the build deps as described in the MP? If you did, I'll have to figure out if there is any other one missing
<popey> yes
<popey> well, i already have them
<dpm> you already had libboost-dev and libssl-dev?
<popey> dpm: let me play more,
<popey> yes, but i skipped straight to 2) to test click-buddy before qtc
<popey> lemme do them in the right order ☻
<dpm> ok
<dpm> it looks like it that file comes from libboost-dev, so I'd double check if it got indeed installed:
<dpm> # dpkg -S /usr/include/boost/utility/enable_if.hpp
<dpm> libboost1.54-dev: /usr/include/boost/utility/enable_if.hpp
<popey> Successfully built package in './com.ubuntu.reminders_0.5.106_armhf.click'.
<popey> 09:18:40: The process "/usr/bin/click" exited normally.
<popey> ^^ from qtc
<popey> 09:18:40: Elapsed time: 01:32.
<popey> and the package works on-device
<popey> and the package builds from click-buddy too
<popey> dpm: not convinced by this... click-buddy is surely only making a click out of something that's already been built by qtc?
<popey> so no compilation happens there if you run 2) right after 1)
<popey> (which won't happen in the DC)
<dpm> popey, click-buddy should rebuild the package. I was told yesterday that it cannot use Qt Creator's build directory - and in fact, with the command line args passed as described on the MP, if you don't tell it where the QtC build dir, then there is no way click-buddy can guess
<dpm> popey, you can pass click-buddy the --no-clean arg and it should show you the build dir it used
<popey> it took seconds
<popey> there's no way it built it
<popey> paste.ubuntu.com/7328276/
<popey> paste.ubuntu.com/7328278/
<popey> can you build it if you cleanly branch that MP?
<popey> using click-buddy alone
<dpm> sure, doing a clean checkout now
<dpm> it is building now
<popey> hmm
 * popey tries this too
<dpm> popey, yes, click-buddy built the code and created the package successfully on a clean checkout
<popey> same here.. how did that work
<popey> is it re-using the armhf chroot by qtc?
<dpm> yes, it does use the same chroot
<dpm> regarding the build dir, though
<dpm> this is news to me
<popey> This all voodoo to me ☻
<dpm> so I'm guessing it's reading some sort of cmake cache and detects that there is a build dir already, and uses the built files from there to create the click
<dpm> but that's not a bad thing, as it just speeds up click package creation :)
<popey> well yes
<dpm> popey, here's another easy one https://code.launchpad.net/~dpm/ubuntu-filemanager-app/update-readme/+merge/217183
<dpm> it's just an update to the README file
<popey> happroved
<dpm> \o/
<dpm> popey, I think we should be good to go do start the machinery to do a file manager upload, and soon after a reminders upload
<dpm> mzanetti, would you mind reviewing https://code.launchpad.net/~dpm/reminders-app/click-everywhere/+merge/217175 when you've got a minute?
<mzanetti> dpm: sure
<popey> dpm: will it build in jenkins?
<dpm> great, thanks!
<dpm> popey, it should do. Jenkins does a similar thing as click-buddy does. Although I don't know what actually triggers the click build, do you?
<dpm> I think fginther or someone on *-ci-eng might need to flick the switch to build a click?
<popey> i can trigger the build
<dpm> ah, cool
 * popey does that now your stuff is in trunk
<dpm> awesome
<popey> it already built
<dpm> \o/
 * popey tests on device
<mzanetti> dpm: hmm... clicking the maintain button in QtCreator for the click chroot opens a terminal here but closes it down again immediately. Did you see that too?
<popey> i didnt
<popey> it opened here
<dpm> mzanetti, no, I haven't seen that, it usually works for me, I just tried it again. Perhaps zbenjamin has got an idea what it could be? ^
<mzanetti> seems to print the usage for click in that terminal. but I can't read it all, it closes down too fast
<dpm> mzanetti, is it a recent click chroot with the ubuntu-sdk-14.04 framework?
<mzanetti> yeah, just generated it right now
<dpm> Or something else you could do might be to update the chroot
<dpm> ok, then in that case it's up to date
<dpm> let me update my chroot to see if I can reproduce
<popey> /usr/bin/python /usr/bin/x-terminal-emulator -e click chroot -a armhf -f ubuntu-sdk-14.04 -s trusty maint /bin/bash
<popey> thats what it runs
<popey> for me ☻
<mzanetti> popey: where did you find this?
<popey> ps aux while it's running
<dpm> I updated the chroot, but I cannot reproduce
<mzanetti> hmm... running it manually (without python in the beginning) seems to work fine here too
<dpm> mzanetti, perhaps running qtcreator from the command line might give a clue?
<zbenjamin> never seen that before ..
<mzanetti> nope... doesn't print anything...
<zbenjamin> sounds like the click chroot args are maybe wrong
<mzanetti> yeah. seems so. where can I see what it's trying to use?
<zbenjamin> mzanetti: check if it prints a error the general messages tab
<zbenjamin> but i guess it does not because the process starts
<mzanetti> zbenjamin: nope. not a single line
<mzanetti> dpm: I left a few comments
<dpm> mzanetti, thanks. Re: 12 + configure_file(manifest.json ${CMAKE_CURRENT_BINARY_DIR}/manifest.json)
<dpm> I would have preferred to use the .in convention too, but we need to leave it as manifest.json, so that QtC can pick it up
<dpm> that's actually the main change of this branch
<dpm> mzanetti, I think I addressed your comments. Would you mind having another look at https://code.launchpad.net/~dpm/reminders-app/click-everywhere/+merge/217175 and approving/rejecting as appropriate?
<mzanetti> dpm: btw. the patch for the sorted list performance issue has been accepted upstream
<dpm> mzanetti, yeah, I saw that, and Mirv packaged it up, thanks!
<mzanetti> purrfect!
<dpm> Mirv, now that U has opened, where do we stand with https://code.launchpad.net/~timo-jyrinki/kubuntu-packaging/qtdeclarative-for-u-series-multiple-fixes/+merge/216821 ? I saw you committed a fix today, is the MP looking good, or do you foresee any complications?
<dpm> popey, the reminders' click can also be triggered from Jenkins and tested and uploaded to the store :)
<dpm> nik90, when you've got a minute, do you think you could address the last comment on https://code.launchpad.net/~nik90/ubuntu-weather-app/improved-toolbar-icons/+merge/216098 ? I think it should be an easy fix. Thanks!
<dpm> dholbach, as a packaging expert, do you think that last comment on https://code.launchpad.net/~nik90/ubuntu-weather-app/improved-toolbar-icons/+merge/216098 makes sense?
<dpm> suru-icon-theme is only available on 14.04 and onwards
<dholbach> dpm, yep, that should work
<dpm> cool, thanks for confirming :)
<Mirv> dpm: testing will show the status, currently known is that it builds. but no silo build to test yet, since U is not really open yet (toolchain updates should be done today)
<dpm> ah, I see, thanks Mirv
<popey> dpm: ok
<dpm> zbenjamin, I'm trying to set a breakpoint and debug lp:ubuntu-filemanager-app, using the Desktop kit. However, when I press the Debug button in QtC, I get this message about it not being a debug build: http://i.imgur.com/OOKQ7bJ.png - how can I set up a debug build in QtC?
<zbenjamin> dpm: did you add -DCMAKE_BUILD_TYPE=debug?
<dpm> nope, I guess that answers my question :)
<zbenjamin> dpm: you can clone your buildconfig and name it Debug, so you can switch between them when needed
<dpm> yeah, that's exactly what I did :)
<dpm> testing it now
<dpm> zbenjamin, that works well, thanks. Would it make sense to create a Default and Debug build config? Right now it's not too obvious how to debug, and it'd make it easier for developers to be able to start debugging straight away rather than creating new configs
<zbenjamin> dpm: we could do that yes
<dpm> ok, reported it as bug 1312644
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1312644 in qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu "Make it easier to debug C++ apps with a Debug build config" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1312644
<ara> dpm, so, continuing the conversation here, if I want to run music-app on the 14.04 desktop, the right service is mediascanner, not -2
<dpm> ara, correct
<ara> dpm, OK, thanks!
<dpm> ara, if you install the music-app package from the core apps PPA it should pull the right dependencies for you. Did you install that, or did you try to run the app from source?
<ara> dpm, from universe, and it didn't install the dependencies
<ara> dpm, sorry, from the PPA
<dpm> hm, weird
<ara> dpm, and it didn't install the service
 * dpm looks at debian/control
<ara> (nor it did run it)
<ara> dpm, I was planning to file a bug
<dpm> ara, sounds like a valid one if you want to file it. I see that music-app depends on grilo-plugins-0.2-mediascanner, but that does not seem to be enough to pull in mediascanner
<ara> dpm, https://bugs.launchpad.net/music-app/+bug/1312684
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1312684 in Ubuntu Music App "[desktop] Music should install and run automatically mediascanner when installing/run" [Undecided,New]
<ara> dpm, is music-app using gstreamer 0.10?
<dpm> ara, I know it works with 0.10, but I'm pretty certain it does with 1.0 too. It's not a feature of music-app, though, rather of Qt
<ara> mmm, it does not work for me with 1.0 :)
<sergiusens> on touch 1.0, on desktop 0.10
<dpm> ah, thanks sergiusens
<ara> ah, that's why
<ara> dpm, but mediascanner does find mp3 with only 1.0 installed
<sergiusens> we for qtmultimedia-opensource-src to support 1.0; but that brought in an incomplete port for video
<sergiusens> we could afford to break that in touch, but not desktop
<sergiusens> that is going away with media-hub
<sergiusens> that problem, although this cycle is the cycle for media-hub on desktop
<dpm> ara, commented on your bug. Feel free to review the proposed branch too :)
<popey> done
<ara> dpm, thanks, do you want me to file a separate bug for the second point?
<dpm> ara, it would probably be best, yes, but we should probably ask Satoris if he's around first
<dpm> I can't see him or jamesh online
<popey> dpm: ara on my laptop mediascanner _is_ launched, and I didnt do that manually
<popey> perhaps it only launches on new login?
<dpm> popey, that might be it
<ahayzen> popey, why didn't this fix the mediascanner dependency? https://bugs.launchpad.net/music-app/+bug/1241403
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1241403 in mediascanner "Music app's grilo plugin package needs to depend on mediascanner" [Undecided,New]
<dpm> oh, that should have definitely have fixed it
<ahayzen> dpm, it looks like the grilo plugin hasn't been rebuilt?
<dpm> ahayzen, indeed, it seems to be out of date
<popey> could undo the change you did and get qtgrilo rebuilt?
<dpm> let me see
<ahayzen> popey, looks like jenkins disproved dpm's MP
<dpm> good old jenkins for once does one thing right :P
<ahayzen> hah
<popey> ☻
<ahayzen> dpm, popey, although the point about it autorunning i'm less sure about
<ahayzen> dpm, popey, currently you have to run mediascanner-service ~/Music after you have installed it
<gerlowskija> Is there anything special I need to do to open the Reminders App in the SDK?  Maybe I'm missing something, but I'm not seeing a *.qmlproject file like there is in many of the other apps..
<popey> gerlowskija: open the cmakelists.txt file
<dpm> gerlowskija, check out the README file too, it should tell you everything you need to know about it
<dpm> gerlowskija, it's a mixed C++ and QML app, so it's a CMake project in Qt Creator, not a pure QML (.qmlproject) one
<dpm> ahayzen, popey, it's weird, it seems I've got the latest grilo package installed (0.0.20130610-0ubuntu3), but it does not have the mediascanner dependency -> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~music-app-dev/qtgrilo/trunk/changes/15?start_revid=15
<ahayzen> dpm, magic
<dpm> aha!
<dpm> ahayzen, popey look at r14 on that link :)
<ahayzen> dpm, that is 20130610...Victor's branch was 2013-11-14
<dpm> seems like the mediascanner dep addition got reverted
<dpm> ahayzen, yeah, Victor did the change on r11, but it got reverted on r14
<ahayzen> dpm, ah
<gerlowskija> dpm, popey: Ok, makes sense. Thanks guys.
<dpm> Mirv, do you remember why you dropped the mediascanner dependency on http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~music-app-dev/qtgrilo/trunk/revision/14 ? We'll need to re-add it, as otherwise there is no music scanning going on
<Mirv> dpm: I didn't drop it, I just synced to the branch what had already been uploaded to archives
<gerlowskija> popey: Also, when I was looking around for info about the Reminders App, there's a wiki page linked to from a few different places that doesn't seem to exist: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/CoreApps/RemindersApp.  Idk, if it was moved or deleted intentionally, just wanted to mention it in case it hadn't been brought to your attn.
<Mirv> dpm: so this upload in September https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/saucy/+source/qtgrilo/0.0.20130610-0ubuntu2 didn't include that line.
<dpm> Mirv, right, but the dependency effectively was dropped, so I'm wondering whether there was a specific reason. Can we just re-add it?
<Mirv> dpm: it does not look like it ever was in a released version. so I don't think there was other reason than unability to do new uploads if debian/ is out-of-sync with archives.
<dpm> gerlowskija, thanks. That should read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/CoreApps/Reminders (without the *App)
<dpm> gerlowskija, where did you find the broken links?
<Mirv> dpm: so feel free to add it back, but just check it's really enabled when it's added there in the build dependencies (so something checks during build there's mediascanner and then adds dependency to runtime deps?)
<dpm> thanks Mirv, but I'm not sure I follow the thing about doing an extra check for dependencies. Can't I just add it to the list of deps in debian/control and that should be it?
<gerlowskija> dpm: https://launchpad.net/reminders-app and https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu-phone-commons/+spec/reminders-app-development
<dpm> fixed in both places, thanks gerlowskija!
<dpm> gerlowskija, let us know how you're getting on with getting Reminders up and running, we welcome any help, so if you're interested, please feel free to pick up any of the open bugs at https://bugs.launchpad.net/reminders-app
<gerlowskija> Thanks dpm, that's actually what I'm working on.  I grabbed a bitesize one to start off with (https://bugs.launchpad.net/reminders-app/+bug/1289347) and then we'll see how it goes!
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1289347 in Ubuntu Reminders app "[desktop] No icon available for "Add notebook", "Add note" and "Add reminder"" [Medium,Confirmed]
<dpm> gerlowskija, awesome! Let us know if you need any help
<Mirv> dpm: I mean, in the diff you quote, it doesn't depend on mediascanner from runtime dependencies, only from build time dependencies. so if the mediascanner is installed during build, did it automatically affect the build so that mediascanner is used?
<Mirv> dpm: but sure if it works so that during it build it checks if mediascanner is installed and acts accordingly, then that's the way to go.
<dpm> Mirv, good point. I don't think it needs it during the build, I think it should be in the runtime deps
<gerlowskija> dpm: I'm getting this error in the SDK when I try to start the app (I'm on trusty desktop btw):
<gerlowskija> Reminders File: qml/reminders.qml does not exist at any of the standard paths
<gerlowskija> Looks a lot like this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/reminders-app/+bug/1303763
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1303763 in Ubuntu Reminders app "File: qml/reminders.qml does not exist at any of the standard paths!" [Critical,Fix committed]
<dpm> gerlowskija, just a sec, I've noticed this same error on File Manager and I'm fixing it now
<dpm> it seems to affect the desktop only
<dpm> gerlowskija, I think that should get you running: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7329706/
<ara> dpm, I have opened a new bug about running mediascanner automatically on music-app start up
<ara> https://bugs.launchpad.net/music-app/+bug/1312739
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1312739 in Ubuntu Music App " [desktop] Music should run automatically mediascanner on start up" [Undecided,New]
<dpm> ok, thanks ara
<dpm> balloons, here's one for you: I've noticed file manager did not run on the desktop, and as part of the fix I changed the installation path from ubuntu-filemanager-app to just filemanager. Tests run well on my desktop, but they fail on Jenkins: https://code.launchpad.net/~dpm/ubuntu-filemanager-app/fix-desktop-run/+merge/217239
<dpm> I can see why from http://91.189.93.70:8080/job/generic-mediumtests-trusty/2214/testReport/junit/ubuntu_filemanager_app.tests.test_filemanager/TestFolderListPage/test_show_file_properties_with_mouse_/
<dpm> 13:38:00.923 INFO testcase:258 - Attempting to launch application '/usr/bin/filemanager' with arguments '-q /usr/share/ubuntu-filemanager-app/qml/ubuntu-filemanager-app.qml' as a normal process
<dpm> it should be launching /usr/share/filemanager/qml/ubuntu-filemanager-app.qml
<dpm> do you know if this command line is hardcoded anywhere in Jenkins?
<dpm> I don't quite get why all tests pass on my desktop but they fail in Jenkins
<popey> DanChapman has so what happens when you try and build trojita?
<DanChapman> popey i've just noticed there is the UbuntuSDK for armhf kit but it's saying it's sdk__13.10_saucy_default is that right? i'm on trusty?
<popey> mine's 14.04 kit here.
<DanChapman> popey, ok so i'm getting http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7330100/ where do i add modules to the CMAKE_MODULE_PATH
 * DanChapman needs to figure out why it says saucy 13.10 aswell
<popey> DanChapman: in qtc, tools -> options -> Build & Run.. you can manage your kits there
<balloons> dpm, there are 3 ways of launching things via autopilot
<balloons> deb, click, and local
<balloons> you need to make sure all three launch correctly. Jenkins uses the deb method, while you are likely launching via the local install on the desktop
<dpm> ok
<balloons> the phone of course uses click
<dpm> where are these 3 ways of launching defined?
<sergiusens> dpm: ideally in the ui toolkit :-P at least elopio once commented he would move it there; today in setup http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-filemanager-dev/ubuntu-filemanager-app/trunk/view/head:/tests/autopilot/ubuntu_filemanager_app/tests/__init__.py#L63
<sergiusens> as an example
<dpm> aha! Thanks sergiusens
<sergiusens> dpm: as you can see, first thing that evals to true is used
<sergiusens> dpm: I hope we drop the debs this cycle with the advent of unity8 :-)
<dpm> \o/
<dpm> yes, it's a real pain to maintain support for both click and .deb on core apps
<balloons> deb is already pretty much dead.
<popey> hah, you wish
<popey> 14.04 has 5 years support friends! ☻
<sergiusens> popey: but the core apps aren't in main nor the archives, right?
<popey> no, but in a ppa that PES expect to continue working
<balloons> wha?!
<popey> balloons: not necessarily the ppa we currently have, but _a_ PPA
<gerlowskija> dpm: Belated thanks for the "qml/reminders.qml not found" workaround earlier.  Is that something that should be committed, or was that just due to some quirk on my machine?
<dpm> gerlowskija, it should be committed, I just noticed it now. Feel free to submit a fix
<gerlowskija> sure.
<balloons> dpm, you still need help landing https://code.launchpad.net/~dpm/ubuntu-filemanager-app/fix-desktop-run/+merge/217239
<balloons> ?
<dpm> balloons, I think that now I know where to look I should manage, thanks! But I'm done with core apps today, so it might take a while for me to come back to it
<balloons> if you don't care then I'll just finish it
<balloons> I'd like to push fm to the store and this shouldn't be lingering
<balloons> I assume popey also wants to do the same :-)
<balloons> dpm ^^
<popey> already done
<popey> file manager is updated in the store, reminders needs to be
<dpm> balloons, popey is always one step ahead of us ;)
<balloons> popey, the tests passed fine for you? :-)
<popey> yup
<balloons> awesome...
<popey> file manager ones did
<popey> not tried reminders yet
<popey> on my list
<balloons> for reminders, I need elopio to finish this: https://code.launchpad.net/~elopio/reminders-app/test_go_to_accounts2/+merge/214163
<balloons> he needs one small tweak to finish.. it works fine
<dpm> balloons, yeah, if you want to fix filemanager on the desktop, feel free to branch off from my branch and submit a new MP or if you point me to your new branch I'll merge from there
<popey> balloons: when do you think that'll happen?
<balloons> since popey has what he needs, I'll leave it.. simpler that way
<popey> I do?
<balloons> popey, it's a 3 character change.. I'm hoping he does it right now :-)
<popey> feel free to poke me if you need any buttons pressing
<popey> I'm good at that
<popey> the crucial part is knowing which ones of course. less good at that bit
<balloons> hehe.. reminders will definitely land. I'll work an mp to fix the build and merge his mp for him if he doesn't get to it
<balloons> i'll push to the store and ping you sometime after your dinner I'd guess :-)
<gerlowskija> dpm: not sure if you're still around, but wanted to give you a pointer to https://code.launchpad.net/~gerlowskija/reminders-app/app-dir-standard-path/+merge/217262
<dpm> gerlowskija, approved, thanks a lot!
<gerlowskija> You did all the work haha, I just put my name on it.
<dpm> a team effort, then :)
<dpm> balloons, which build needs fixing?
<balloons> dpm, reminders has the same issue as fm.. I'll do the same fix you did to it
<dpm> balloons, which issue? The not running on desktop one? It seems to work for me, although I'm not sure if the package in the PPA is a recent one
<balloons> dpm, no reminders also does not build https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-filemanager-app/+bug/1308280
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1308280 in Ubuntu File Manager App "Can't build with phablet-tools" [High,Fix committed]
<doflah_> does the QML RotationSensor work?  I thought it did at some point, but I'm not getting readingChanged events on mako/r303
<balloons> I saw you update it, but did you push something to fix it?
<balloons> hah, you did ;-)
<dpm> balloons, it does build now. I fixed it this morning. That's the click package that popey intends to upload
<popey> filemanager is already uploaded to the store
<balloons> you didn't link it.. but I should have checked
<popey> rev 163
<dpm> popey, yes, we were talking about reminders
<balloons> good stuff
<popey> oh, sorry ☹
<dpm> balloons, I linked the branch indeed :)
<dpm> mind you, the wrong one :)
<dpm> actually, no, it was the right one and you even reviewed it :)
<balloons> lol
<balloons> no matter, I'll get elopio
<dpm> summary: so we're looking good now for those two :)
<balloons> 's merged and do the mini fix as another mp
<dpm> balloons, cool, looking forward to seeing more reminders tests!
<balloons> yep.. that's why I want to land it :-0
<ahayzen> balloons, did u see Victor's comment on your MP?
<balloons> ahayzen, I did.. kind of odd, I haven't looked into it yet, but I will in a second
<balloons> ahayzen, did it/does it work for you?
<ahayzen> balloons, i'll try it in a minute just literally submitted two bits of coursework lol
<dpm> ok guys, calling it a day and starting the weekend, see you all next week, have a good one!
<balloons> dpm, cheers, thanks for fixing the builds!
<dpm> np, cheers!
<elopio> balloons: hello!
<balloons> elopio, :-)
<balloons> everything is all set, I approved your mp
<elopio> balloons: I thought that the rename of the click packaga was something you did on your branch.
<balloons> elopio, it was, so I just merged both
<elopio> oh, cool. Thanks.
<balloons> I wasn't planning on merging my branch, that's why I wanted you to do it
<balloons> anyways, we're good now ;-)
<elopio> balloons: if my click-buddy still doesn't work to provision it, where should I report the bug?
<elopio> reminders or click-buddy?
<balloons> reminders
<elopio> ok, I'll give it a try in a few.
<elopio> mardy: I need more help from you with accounts. Do you have time?
<Elleo> 33
<Elleo> oops
<vthompson> popey, could you verify this calendar bug? It seems as though something in a recent revision caused the app to look zoomed in when pushing to the device: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-calendar-app/+bug/1312480
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1312480 in Ubuntu Calendar App "Calendar app from trunk installed on the phone seems to run in wide mode" [Undecided,New]
<popey> vthompson: how are you running it from qtc?
<vthompson> popey, no deploying to the device via click-buddy. I suppose you might be able to verify via qtc by resizing
<vthompson> popey, actually resizing seems to work just fine.
<popey> ah okay, will test with click-buddy
<popey> vthompson: confirmed
<vthompson> popey, ok, I might try to figure out what happened as the bug makes it almost impossible to test any future fix on the device
<popey> vthompson: and you're sure it's not a calendar change?
<popey> very little has changed in the image in a week
<balloons> hey vthompson, just looking at the feedback you left on my mp.. I'm not getting that issue
<balloons> but, I do wonder if you need to push the toolkit to your device again. That's my guess
<balloons> adb push /usr/lib/python3/dist-packages/ubuntuuitoolkit /home/phablet/autopilot/ubuntuuitoolkit
<vthompson> popey, I assume it's a calendar app change that caused it...
<vthompson> balloons, how does that normally get updated?
<balloons> vthompson, phablet-test-setup should be doing it
<vthompson> balloons, ok
<balloons> I need to bug sergio again, or maybe just propose a fix.. I've seen other dependencies needing to be pushed too
<vthompson> balloons, /usr/lib/python3/dist-packages/ubuntuuitoolkit doesn't exist on my system
<vthompson> that'd probably explain it
<balloons> well adb push /usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/ubuntuuitoolkit /home/phablet/autopilot/ubuntuuitoolkit would push the py2 version, which you have
<balloons> the desktop runs ap via python2, but the default on phone is python3
<balloons> you just need to push the updated package to the device.. it's the same whether py2 or py3 (since the toolkit is compatible with both)
<vthompson> balloons, I installed music-app-autopilot which installs ubuntu-ui-toolkit-autopilot. The directory seems to be there now. I'll retest
<vthompson> balloons, so what is "phablet-test-setup"? I don't see such a script
<popey> phablet-click-test-setup
<balloons> phablet-click-test-setup, sorry :-)
<vthompson> popey, balloons ah. What should be calling phablet-click-test-setup? I've never explicitly ran it before.
<gerlowskija> Does anyone know if this wiki page on Platform Services is up to date?  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/CoreApps/Blockers
<popey> gerlowskija: its not, wassup?
<popey> vthompson: paste.ubuntu.com/7331155/
<vthompson> popey, ok. I had assumed --provision in click-buddy did that
<popey> provision does the dbus thing only
<gerlowskija> popey: I thinking of taking a look at https://bugs.launchpad.net/reminders-app/+bug/1273311.  The description says it's waiting on the Notifications stuff to land.  (I clearly don't know anything about the notifications stuff, so I was just going off the wiki ;-p)
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1273311 in Ubuntu Reminders app "Add Alarm API integration in reminders" [Medium,Triaged]
<popey> vthompson: oh, also i do an adb shell rm /home/phablet/autopilot to clean up
<popey> gerlowskija: so it's possible to create alarms, both the clock and calendar do that, via EDS, that has landed. whether they trigger or not is another matter. so yes, part of it could well be implmented now, maybe use clock/calendar as reference?
<gerlowskija> ok, I'll take a look, thanks for the pointer.
<vthompson> popey, thanks!
<vthompson> balloons, she's running now.
<balloons> vthompson, awesome..
<popey> \o/
 * popey goes afk for a bit
<balloons> vthompson, I agree.. provisioning should do this
<vthompson> balloons, also shouldn't the ubuntuuitoolkit come from the phone and not the development box?
<vthompson> What if the dev box isn't running the latest?
<balloons> vthompson, it the setup step grabs the dependency from source
<balloons> I was just telling you to push from your box :-)
<vthompson> ah. :)
<balloons> i'm going to propose a merge.. that should get some action on landing this so click-buddy does it ;-)
<vthompson> balloons, cool that'd be awesome
<balloons> sometimes doing something poorly gets others to fix it :-)
<balloons> but perhaps they liked what I propose
<mardy> elopio: sorry, I was away; please ping me back on Monday (but at least a couple of hours earlier :-) )
<elopio> mardy: I will.
<elopio> balloons: I was trying to be extra-clever with the evernote account:
<elopio> https://code.launchpad.net/~elopio/reminders-app/test_with_account/+merge/217171
<elopio> but that doesn't work, I think it's missing the authorization that's done through the evernote website.
<balloons> elopio, ohh account time? :-)
<elopio> if we don't find a way without the UI, we'll be blocked as there's no nice way to introspect the evernote webview.
<balloons> elopio, so we should chat quickly about that.. I did it by faking oachineuth, including the cookie on the local ma
<balloons> *machine
<elopio> balloons: that's what I wanted to ask mardy, I didn't know you already did it :D
<balloons> I still have the mp for that. however, evernote also allows use of a token, which we have a test version of
 * elopio wants. How do I do that?
<balloons> elopio, I think we're better off doing the token
<elopio> yes, it's the only way I see.
<balloons> the oauth hackery was indeed a lot of hackery
<balloons> elopio, let me give you the token
<elopio> balloons: I have a token
<elopio> I just don't know how to tell online accounts to use it.
<balloons> elopio, ohh do we still have to use online accounts.. it's been so long since I looked at this
<elopio> mmm, maybe not.
<balloons> here's what I remember doing.. and let me find the branch
<elopio> I don't know.
<balloons> I used a test oauth account I created with evernote.. I then manually generated an auth token and cookie on my local box
<balloons> then, inside the test, I had it use the same account, and re-setup the token and cookie
<balloons> I spoke with the online accounts guys and there is no other way it seems to do it..
<elopio> sounds good. I can create an evernote account and not validate it. I have the token.
<balloons> with the token, we should be able to avoid online accounts completely I think
<balloons> because evernote allows you to use the a key (sorry I keep calling it token, which is confusing with oauth) instead of doing oauth
<balloons> elopio, perhaps it's easier if you just read the site: http://dev.evernote.com/doc/start/python.php
<balloons> look under authentication
<balloons> bah, they call it a developer token :-)
<elopio> balloons: yes, I read about it. What I don't get is how to tell the reminders app to use that token.
<balloons> elopio, your mp isn't merge.. I think you need to rebase with trunk: https://code.launchpad.net/~elopio/reminders-app/test_go_to_accounts2/+merge/214163
<balloons> here's the old work I think https://code.launchpad.net/~nskaggs/reminders-app/oauth-ap/+merge/204107
<elopio> balloons: ok, merged with trunk and pushed.
<balloons> elopio, I think that's where I ended up as well.. Since the app uses oauth, it was unclear if it was possible for us to use just the token
<balloons> so, looking at my old hackery, I see I basically recreated the cookie, signon, and secrets db online accounts uses, rather than invoking it
<elopio> balloons: I was hoping for a nice method of gi.repository.Account to link the account I added with a token, so the validation is not needed.
<elopio> I have no idea if that's doable. I'll leave it for now, and on Monday I'll ask mardy if we have to hack the dbs, or there's an alternate way.
<balloons> elopio, when we asked back in Jan, we couldn't do it.. heck, I believe I have a bug on it. let me see
<balloons> remember him telling us about account-console? I still have the log :-)
<balloons> https://bugs.launchpad.net/account-plugins/+bug/1270264
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1270264 in Online Accounts: Account plugins "Accounts Console autopilot support" [Undecided,New]
<elopio> balloons: yes, what I'm doing on my credentials.py is basically what account-console does.
<elopio> but I was thinking that what session.process does is to get the token and link it to the account, so reminders doesn't have to go to the evernote page to validate every time.
<elopio> that's the step that fails in my branch. So we could skip it and do the link ourselfs.
<elopio> but I really don't know what I'm talking about...
<balloons> elopio, as far as I understand, this is what needs to happen
<balloons> 1) you need an account on evernote's server
<balloons> 2) you need to go through a verification on evernote's server (oauth handshake) to allow access for an app to your account
<balloons> 3) Once complete, all api calls from that app just work (if you have the token and cookie)
<balloons> 4) the access lasts by default for 1 year but can be revoked / managed / increased in evernote
<balloons> So, if you do part 2 manually and then pass those keys around to wherever you need to run the test it works until you revoke or the access expires from evernote
<elopio> yes, I get it. But the way you pass the manually generated token to the app is throught the database.
<elopio> right?
<balloons> You need a physical file (the cookie) if I remember correctly. The db stuff is so online accounts has what it needs
<elopio> ok, I'll try adding the cookie to what I have now.
<balloons> elopio, I basically did the auth and monitored everything that happened.. the network traffic, file writing, db updates, etc
<balloons> pretty fun black hat stuff
<elopio> :)
<balloons> if you want I can try taking the old branch and using it against what you have now.. or you can have at it
<balloons> so do you think this is the way we have to go / should go? There's nothing in my mind that can fake the authentication on evernote's servers, so we'll always be doing some of this cooie passing
<elopio> balloons: I think that we should use the developer token. I don't know if this is the easiest and cleanest way.
<elopio> and at some point, we should use the production servers. This won't work and we will need to instrospect the webview, so it's good to start thinking about it too.
<SuperNoeMan> I'm building something that uses gtk, and I'm calling printf
<SuperNoeMan> but it's not showing up on the screen
<SuperNoeMan> is there anyway to attach a terminal to the output stream of an arbitrary process in order to see what is being printed
<sarnold> SuperNoeMan: do you have a newline at the end of your string? the stdio functions may buffer their output, adding a newline is a good way to encourage it to happen faster..
<SuperNoeMan> sarnold: I'll just write to a file
<sarnold> SuperNoeMan: don't forget the fflush() if you want the output to happen 'quickly'
<SuperNoeMan> sarnold: one question
<SuperNoeMan> while writing to a file i get a seg fault
<SuperNoeMan> why might the following code segfault in a checkbutton callback:
<SuperNoeMan>     FILE * fp = fopen("/test.txt", "w");
<SuperNoeMan>     fprintf(fp, "happened");
<SuperNoeMan>     fflush(fp);
<SuperNoeMan>     fclose(fp);
<sarnold> SuperNoeMan: your application does not have privileges to open the file /test.txt -- / is writable only by root -- and so you get a NULL pointer back from fopen().
<sarnold> SuperNoeMan: when you try to fprintf() to a NULL filepointer, you get the segv
<SuperNoeMan> oh silly me
<SuperNoeMan> ok... is home writable?
<sarnold> SuperNoeMan: probably your app is confined in a way that forbids writing to the user's home directory. try just taking off the '/', I'm curious if the current working directory is writable -- I half expect it is..
<SuperNoeMan> well I don't know exactly where the ... ok
<SuperNoeMan> cool
<sarnold> SuperNoeMan: did fopen("test.txt", "w");  work?
<SuperNoeMan> yes
<sarnold> nice
<SuperNoeMan> It printed to a file
<sarnold> SuperNoeMan: it's not exactly perfect but this wiki page ought to go a long way to explaining the confinement for apps: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SecurityTeam/Specifications/ApplicationConfinement
<sarnold> (you'll probably want to skim it heavily, at most :)
<SuperNoeMan> nice, so now my checkbox function callback works
<SuperNoeMan> I need to call python from C... I wonder what hte best way to do that is...
<SuperNoeMan> how can I edit an autogen or configure script to include new dependencies; I need a new include directory, and new library to link to, and I also need to specify that I have a package requirement
<lfaraone> Is there an analogue of sni-qt for qt5?
#ubuntu-app-devel 2014-04-26
<pedro_r_marques> hi... does anyone know how to setup a launchpad ppa... ? i'm trying to upload a source package... it accepts it but then never gives me any update back
<pedro_r_marques> I also don't know how to setup the pgp key...
<SuperNoeMan> how can I check for python headers with gnu autotools
<SuperNoeMan> I still can't get make to find python development libraries
<SuperNoeMan> I'm trying to embed python, I'm not getting a runtime error
<ahayzen> elopio, t1mp, i've just run the tests again and it isn't failing anymore, also i've resubmitted it to staging https://code.launchpad.net/~andrew-hayzen/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/fix-swipe-delete-002/+merge/217338
<xavier007> hello
<xavier007> anybody here
<xavier007> ?
#ubuntu-app-devel 2014-04-27
<pedro_r_marques> Hello... i've a package that has a build-depends on a java lib that is in "universe"... how can i build this package using sbuild ?
<pedro_r_marques> The sbuild chroot only has main installed as repo.
<pedro_r_marques> is there any way for control file to specify that i need the universe repo as build dependency ?
<DanChapman> Good Morning
<rpadovani> hey all :-) Quickly question: there is already a basic support for NFC?
<daker> rpadovani: i don't think so
<rpadovani> daker, mhh, ok, thanks
<daker> rpadovani: maybe try the QT/QML implementation and see if it works
<daker> http://qt-project.org/doc/qt-5/qtnfc-poster-poster-qml.html
<rpadovani> daker, this is a good idea
#ubuntu-app-devel 2015-04-20
<jgm90> hi guys
<jgm90> hoy i can set download path(SD Card) for singleDownload
<jgm90> https://developer.ubuntu.com/api/qml/sdk-14.10/Ubuntu.DownloadManager.SingleDownload/
<jgm90> how*
<dpm> morning Mirv, around for a question on qtchooser?
<Mirv> dpm: hello, sure
<dpm> Mirv, cool, thanks. So essentially I don't quite understand this:
<dpm> (click-ubuntu-sdk-15.04-armhf)root@el-far:/home/dpm# env QT_SELECT=qt5 lrelease
<dpm> lrelease: could not exec '/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/qt5/bin/lrelease': No such file or directory
<dpm> that's with qttools5-dev-tools:armhf installed
<dpm> so it seems that chroot/qtchooser is getting confused about where to look for the binary? It seems it's looking at it at the wrong arch location
<Mirv> dpm: I haven't played much inside click chroot (largely because one fails to build for me on vivid), but it'd seem it's picking the machine being x86 from somewhere. btw you shouldn't need "env" in there.
<Mirv> dpm: do you have :armhf libqt5core5a?
<dpm> let me see
<Mirv> dpm: that's the package that has eg /usr/share/qtchooser/qt5-x86_64-linux-gnu.conf configuration file that points qtchooser to the x86 dirs
<Mirv> or armhf
<dpm> Mirv, now, that's strange: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/10854724/ - I've got both versions installed
<Mirv> dpm: hmm, any general idea if the click chroot is supposed to have any x86 packages?
<dpm> Mirv, I have no clue, I would have thought it shouldn't have. But if I remove libqt5core5a (x86) it wants to delete a scary list of packages: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/10854727/
<Mirv> dpm: you could want to try out: QT_SELECT=qt5-arm-linux-gnueabihf lrelease
<Mirv> dpm: ok, that doesn't look good, but it also removes a lot of :armhf packages in there
<Mirv> dpm: it's probably related to the qt5-qmake-arm-linux-gnueabihf cross compilation qmake, the fact that so many x86 binaries are installed
<Mirv> not that I know why there's so much duplicated packages
<Mirv> actually that qmake-crosscompilation is standalone so it itself doesn't need (x86) Qt, hmm.
<dpm> Mirv, also, I can't quite get this:
<dpm> (click-ubuntu-sdk-15.04-armhf)root@el-far:/home/dpm# ls -la /usr/lib/arm-linux-gnueabihf/qt5/bin/lrelease
<dpm> -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 318964 Mar 10 20:32 /usr/lib/arm-linux-gnueabihf/qt5/bin/lrelease
<dpm> (click-ubuntu-sdk-15.04-armhf)root@el-far:/home/dpm# QT_SELECT=qt5-arm-linux-gnueabihf lrelease
<dpm> lrelease: could not exec '/usr/lib/arm-linux-gnueabihf/qt5/bin/lrelease': No such file or directory
<Mirv> dpm: eh.. that sounds like what happens when trying to execute arm binary on x86 without qemu. I'd guess it's because the chroot is _supposed_ to use x86 cross-compilation and only use arm headers and libraries for linking, without actually executing armhf binaries. so maybe you want qttools5-dev-tools:amd64 instead of :armhf? you _can_ also install qemu static to execute arm binaries emulated but that's not probably what's wanted (slower)
<dpm> Mirv, so you're saying that whenever I want to run a binary, it needs to be installed with the same arch as the host?
<Mirv> dpm: well, you know, if you have x86 machine it's a bit hard for that CPU to eat arm instructions without emulation :)
<Mirv> dpm: but everything can be done, I just think that the click chroot is probably designed to avoid emulation
<dpm> Mirv, in any case, installing the :amd64 version seemed to work
<dpm> thanks a lot
<Mirv> dpm: yes, that makes sense. it would have also worked by installing qemu, which Ubuntu then automatically would have used for emulation, but that would have been 10x slower.
<dholbach> good morning
<dpm> Mirv, thanks for your help. Replied to your e-mail with one caveat. Seems like installing the :amd64 version lets execute it, but it fails somewhere else
<justCarakas> Good morning all
<dpm> morning justCarakas
<dpm> morning davidcalle, heads up on bug 1446062 - it won't directly affect the i18n tutorial, but it's something to bear in mind
<ubot5> bug 1446062 in qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu (Ubuntu) "Cannot deploy my application onto my nexus 4 device" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1446062
<davidcalle> dpm, yup, morning, how are you?
<dpm> davidcalle, good good, and you?
<davidcalle> dpm, same :)
<dpm> :)
<Mirv> dpm: continuing the story, it might be that some fixes to dekko cmake config might be needed, hopefully that bzr pointer is of help
<Mirv> I think that if with SDK one creates cmake project, it creates it in a cross-build compatible way
<Mirv> hmm, where is zbenjamin
<dpm> Mirv, thanks a lot. I'm still not sure I follow it, though. That bzr link seems to be related to the build of the camera binary plugin, but I'm not sure how it applies to executing or finding qt binaries
 * DanChapman catches up on mail
<dpm> hey DanChapman :)
<DanChapman> morning dpm :)
<Mirv> dpm: well it was my guess that some CMake settings affect how CMake calls Qt binaries
<Mirv> dpm: I only know/remember I had some problems with cross-building camera-app, but after those changes it worked.
<Mirv> dpm: so maybe one of those changes was related to calling correct binaries, for example that isClick() change there probably mattered. but it may not apply to dekko, I just don't have any other examples at hand about what people have done to fix cross-compilation.
<Mirv> dpm: are you aiming for a) Correct (tm) workflow or b) getting dekko compiled no matter what?
<Mirv> dpm: if b), try apt install qemu-user-static:amd64 qttools5-dev-tools:armhf
<dpm> dpm, I'm aiming at a) ideally, but b) would help in the meantime
<Mirv> that'd install the qemu emulation I talked about so that armhf lrelease could be executed
<zbenjamin> dpm: i hear you have problems with a cmake project?
<dpm> zbenjamin, here's what I tried yesterday - http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/10855282/
<zbenjamin> dpm: ok
<dpm> the lconvert and lrelease tools fail to execute in the armhf chroot
<zbenjamin> dpm: thats no surprise tbh, our chroots are not at all Qt friendly
<zbenjamin> dpm: and whats even worse is that the cmake files provided by qmake have lots of bugs
<zbenjamin> err provided by Qt upstream
<zbenjamin> dpm: the problem we have is that we build qt not in the right way for crosscompilation. What we do is, build qt for armhf but that results in all tools being armhf too, so not useable for us
<zbenjamin> dpm: exactly, thats why you get /usr/lib/arm-linux-gnueabihf/qt5/bin/lrelease errors
<zbenjamin> dpm: not fixable
<zbenjamin> not easily at least
<dpm> DanChapman, zbenjamin ^^ so perhaps we need to ship a local copy of Qt5LinguistToolsConfig.cmake in the cmake folder that checks for lupdate & co. to be available in the  arch of the host instead of that of the chroot?
<zbenjamin> dpm: what would be required is a properly built cross qt
<zbenjamin> dpm: DanChapman: those files are generated on the fly when Qt is built. But it might be possible yes
<zbenjamin> dpm: DanChapman: the same problem exists for moc btw, we just were able to workaround it by recreating all the buildfiles every time cmake is executed
<zbenjamin> dpm: DanChapman: but keep in mind that the same Qt will be shipped to real ARMHF installations as well
<zbenjamin> dpm: DanChapman: so it needs to work for those as well out of the box
<mivoligo> mzanetti: hi :)
<mzanetti> hi
<mivoligo> mzanetti: had a time to think about rotation of towers?
<mzanetti> mivoligo, no... sorry
<mivoligo> mzanetti: no problem
<mivoligo> mzanetti: I haven't done anything lately too, kids are back to school tomorrow after 2 weeks of holiday so I'll try to get back to MvM
<mzanetti> ok... yeah... I gave most of my other apps an update lately
<mzanetti> so I guess M-vs-M climbs up the queue again
<mzanetti> however, lots of sprints upcoming
<mzanetti> I won't be at home for half of the next month
<mivoligo> mzanetti: I guess that's good sign for Ubuntu on phones :D
<mzanetti> not sure yet
<mivoligo> btw, as you made the stopwatch, are you planning to make a timer?
<ogra_> ha !
<ogra_> http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/ubuntu-touch/gplus.png
<ogra_> exactly 200 downloads in 1 week :)
 * ogra_ feels like someone taking a pic of their car tachometer at 111111km :P
<mivoligo> :D
<mivoligo> ogra_: I expected your g+ app was more popular tbh
<ogra_> well, my most popular one is still speed billards with ~600 downloads .... i guess if it shows up in top apps or essentials on the phone it will get an extra boost
<popey> i just got a notification on my vivid krillin that there was a new update
<popey> but system settings says no
<mivoligo> ogra_: it's essential for me :)
<ogra_> haha, for me too ;)
<DanChapman> ogra_: dekko's graph just resembles a near straight line now. http://i.imgur.com/cAgehwc.png?1 I used to like seeing the spikes, now I have to do the math to figure it out.
<ogra_> wow !
<ogra_> thats quite some numbers you got there :D
<DanChapman> zbenjamin: thanks for the info. dpm I'll have a fiddle with a local  Qt5LinguistToolsConfig.cmake and see how it goes
<DanChapman> ogra_: yeah it has steady growth, which is great to see :-)
<popey> apparently a reboot does it
<ogra_> popey, bah, sounds like a hanging system-image client again :/
<mivoligo> DanChapman: ogra_: Germany tops every graph :) same for my apps
<dpm> DanChapman, awesome, thanks! Yeah, I'm not sure if it's the best solution, but that's the first thing that comes to my mind to have a reproducible build without wanting to fix the whole of Qt's cross-compilation story
<dpm> DanChapman, wow, looking at that graph folks in Germany love Dekko :)
<DanChapman> dpm: mivoligo yes germany has always been top since day 1 for dekko. Glad to see UK in a healthy 2nd \o/ "Get in there"
<ogra_> hmm, the crappy freenode webclient is twice as popular as my kiwiirc app ... i wonder why
<dpm> DanChapman, nice :)
<popey> yay, got the update
<mivoligo> I've got Spain right after Germany for this app, also I'm surprised by the downloads in one day :P http://screencloud.net/v/tzuK
<mivoligo> ogra_: probably because the icon for freenode webchat is more clear about what the program does ;)
<ogra_> yeah, it doesnt show a sliced kiwi :)
<mivoligo> ogra_: I've installed the webapp myself :P
<ogra_> hmm, the freenode app has a higher rating ...
<ogra_> searching for IRC shows it at second position
<ogra_> i guess that might be it ...
<mivoligo> ogra_: wow, I just saw now many apps you've got on https://uappexplorer.com/apps?q=Oliver%20Grawert&page=1
<ogra_> :)
<mivoligo> ogra_: and I was thinking mzanetti has a lot ;)
<ogra_> well, i have scripts that spit out webapps :)
<mivoligo> :D
<ogra_> i only have two actual apps ... and slowly migrate the webapps over to my alternate webapp container now
<ogra_> i'm pondering to provide a webapp container like framework for streaming apps ... i.e. something with standardized UI for play/pause so you just need to hand it your stream url and perhaps a backround pic
 * mzanetti is skeptical about such things...
<ogra_> scared of another webapp-container like mass upload happening ?
<mzanetti> yeah
<mzanetti> but I guess it can be done right
<ogra_> well, done right would mean having an app to which you can just hand over streams and keep them bookmarked
<mzanetti> now that sounds like a good idea :)
<ogra_> well, i'm not sure if it is the better idea ...
<ogra_> while you are right that it will result in a lot of spam providing such a framework you also trigger people to look into QML to do customization
<ogra_> i see that with my alternate webapp container a lot, about half the people using it add custom bits on top ... so in the end it makes more people familiar with QML
<mzanetti> ogra_, fair enough
<mzanetti> ogra_, well, I guess the people uploading untested webapps will keep on using the standard template anyways as they are clearly no in the mood to do more work than replacing an url there isn't much reason to use a "more complex" container anyways
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> i wonder if we cant somehow inject an "emulator" in the webapp that tests an app before it spits out the click
<ogra_> well, not the app itself but the settings a user used
<mzanetti> what settings?
<ogra_> url, user agent, urlPatterns and if the site actually loads with these settings
<mzanetti> ah
<mzanetti> hmm.. in my experience all those webapps actually load the site. but then just paint a message you should install flash, or install some android app or similar
<ogra_> i guess even a simple wget test would work to at least know if the page loads
<ogra_> ah
<mivoligo-testing> Testing kiwi 1.... 2.... 3....
<ogra_> heh
<mivoligo-testing> ogra_: is it qml?
<ogra_> nope, just a plain website
<ogra_> i'll add some QML to it soon to save settings etc though
<ogra_> so you can store channels and servers (and i.e. hook up to a bip proxy that stays connected and re-plays channel logs on reconnect)
<mivoligo-testing> ok, you could add TAB button too 😉
<ogra_> you mean for tab completion ?
<ogra_> or for channel tabs
<mivoligo-testing> Completion
<ogra_> hmm
<ogra_> yeah, perhaps thats possible ... but it would live extra from the keyboard and steal extra screen space
<mivoligo-testing> or use the keyboard from terminal app
<DanChapman> gventuri: i've been chipping away at the new settings screens http://i.imgur.com/H6Zzuxd.png
<DanChapman> oops wrong channel
<mivoligo> ogra_: I've just made an icon for kiwi, grab it if you like it https://sc-cdn.scaleengine.net/i/d6b8bef26796be12abb9453db18eeaf2.png
<ogra_> SHINY !!!
<ogra_> i'll happily take it, thanks !
<mivoligo> ogra_: happy to help :)
<kalikiana> aaarf I need to stop this habit of not hitting the button after doing a review… t1mp: happroved https://code.launchpad.net/~tpeeters/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/60-ActionsFromTabs/+merge/256811
<t1mp> kalikiana: cool, thanks :)
<zsombi> nik90: your clock change seems good to me
<jgm90> hi guys
<dpm> davidcalle, I see you changed the snappy/community page to Participate, thanks!
<dpm> davidcalle, would you mind changing the url to 'participate' so that it matches the name of the page? https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/snappy/community/
<jgm90> how i can set the download path in ubuntu-downloader-manager https://developer.ubuntu.com/api/qml/sdk-14.10/Ubuntu.DownloadManager.SingleDownload/
<jgm90> or move the doenloaded file to sd card
<davidcalle> dpm, heh, that was my middle ground :) Ok changing
<nik90> zsombi: thnx. It is stuck due to failing AP test that I am unable to reproduce. Trying to get it pushed.
<popey> nik90: dunno why, will have to ask mhall119, but none of the sessions I have created show up in http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1505/all/
<popey> but there's lots there
<popey> (just saying so we don't duplicate eachother's work (like I did last time))
<nik90> popey: Do you see them in the calendar where you assign session times? I cannot access it until mhall119 adds me
<popey> http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1505/popey/meetings can you see those?
 * popey pokes mhall119 
<nik90> popey: yes I can see those
<popey> mhall119: can you please add kalikiana and nik90
<popey> ok
<nik90> popey: yeah I suppose the UOS leads need to accept your proposed meeting before they show up I guess
<popey> gotcha
<popey> have to re-learn this every 6 months :)
<nik90> :)
<mhall119> popey: I will do once they're registered in summit
<dpm> popey, you mentioned the SDK sessions were already scheduled? I can't find them in summit
<popey> created, not scheduled
<popey> working with mhall119 on it now
<dpm> thanks popey
<dpm> mhall119, I guess I can't see the tracks under "Unscheduled meetings" in http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1505/2015-05-05/display?edit because I'm not an app dev track lead?
<mhall119> dpm: correct
<mhall119> also popey's meetings are all pending approval (by popey)
<dpm> mhall119, thanks for confirming. I remember in the past I could see the meetings pending approval too. Do I remember this correctly? Does it make a difference that my membership on https://launchpad.net/~uos-track-leads expired?
<mhall119> dpm: I don't think so, that team was just for convenience of contacting all the leads at once
<mhall119> AlanBell: I'mthinking of moving http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1505/meeting/22406/themes-on-devices/ to the Convergence track rather than Core, since core doesn't deal with stuff at the Unity level, any objection?
<dpm> mhall119, ah, I can see it now: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1505/all/
<dpm> mhall119, seems there is a session that's 4 times in there, you probably have already noticed ("Presenting TokenTube...")
<mhall119> AlanBell: nvm, popey says it should go on appdev
<mhall119> dpm: ack, looking at them
<nik90> mhall119: the default register links still points to the nov 2014 summit
<dpm> mhall119, seems there are 6 of them, he made sure his session is indeed registered :)
<dpm> looks like a presentation for the Show & Tell track
<mhall119> dpm: cleaned up
<mhall119> dpm: it was actually only 2 entries, but each was assigned to 3 tracks
<dpm> mhall119, cool, thanks. I also registered a "Community Roundtable" session last week, but I don't seems to see it anywhere. Do I need to approve it somewhere?
<mhall119> dpm: yes in http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1505/review/
<dpm> ok, on it, thanks
<popey> pmcgowan: any chance this can be on your hitlist somehow https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1326513
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1326513 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Applications are orphaned when unity8 crashes" [Medium,Invalid]
<popey> it causes the phone to be unusable until rebooted
<popey> and drains battery (see the duplicate bug I also reported) really badly
<ogra_> and seemingly unsolvable without heavy hacks
<ogra_> (like keeping the processtree in a cache so you can kill the sleeping processes if the session dies etc etc ... )
 * ogra_ remembers he discussed it with Saviq about a year ago already and there is not really any sane solution 
<ogra_> (except for a cgroup kernel feature that we cant use because not all kernels support it)
<Saviq> ogra_, popey, there could, in theory, be a sane solution, where apps could reconnect to mir after it's back, but there was not really an effort to think about this properly (and things like GL contexts might prevent this altogether)
<ogra_> right
<ogra_> well, there is a way to do it via cgroups i think
<ogra_> and you could indeed log all PIDs of started processes somewhere and walk that cache, but thats extremely ugly
<ogra_> (or even sipler just a pkill -u ... from an upstart job that triggers if unity8 dies, hackish, but quick to implement)
<jgm90> hi guys someone cant tell me how to set download path ofr ubuntu-download-manager
<jgm90> https://developer.ubuntu.com/api/qml/sdk-14.10/Ubuntu.DownloadManager.SingleDownload/
<pmcgowan> popey, yeah you need to close the apps then they work again, cause unity lost track of them
<ogra_> pmcgowan, right, and it shouldnt ...
<pmcgowan> popey, I have also seen the battery drain of death curve, this may explain it
<ogra_> a suspended app doesnt drain battery
<ogra_> since it is completely stopped
 * ogra_ doubts these are related
<popey> pmcgowan: you can't close apps once unity dies
<popey> pmcgowan: because they aren't visible.
<pmcgowan> popey, if you start them again, they appear and dont work, and then you can close them
<popey> ugh
<pmcgowan> popey, so I just reproduced this and the forground app when unity dies will consume 100% cpu
<popey> right, so that's my other bug :)
<popey> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qtmir/+bug/1445928
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1326513 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #1445928 Applications are orphaned when unity8 crashes" [Medium,Invalid]
<pmcgowan> popey, added that info to the non dupe
<ogra_> popey, http://paste.ubuntu.com/10857131/
<ogra_> :P
<om26er> mzanetti, Hi!
<mzanetti> hey om26er
<om26er> mzanetti, There is a test failure[1] for reminders that you might want to look.  [1] bug 1444690
<ubot5> bug 1444690 in Ubuntu Reminders app "Autopilot failure: test_add_notebook_must_create_it_in_server" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1444690
<om26er> mzanetti, it seems the note is not being created on the server due to some reason.
<mzanetti> om26er, EDAMNotFoundException looks like something's wrong with the key
<om26er> mzanetti, hmm, that is a very consistent failures, Did something change on the server side maybe ?
<jgm90> [11:38] <jgm90> hi guys someone cant tell me how to set download path ofr ubuntu-download-manager [11:38] <jgm90> https://developer.ubuntu.com/api/qml/sdk-14.10/Ubuntu.DownloadManager.SingleDownload/
<karni> Kaleo: yo. if I choose to attach a photo in an app, I press attach, and choose the Camera, and snap a picture. is it expected to be stored somewhere under ~/Pictures or just for the app that requested it?
<Kaleo> karni: just in the app that requested it I think
<kenvandine> i think it makes sense to not keep it
<karni> kenvandine: I think I agree
<karni> if I take a picture of a note I want to save for later, I don't want necessarily for it to show in the Camera/gallery
<karni> Kaleo: ok, so I'll assume that's by design then, and that's the correct behevior. just need to know what to reply here https://bugs.launchpad.net/libqtelegram/+bug/1445757
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1445757 in libqtelegram "Pictures taken from Telegram do not appear in the Gallery app" [Undecided,New]
<Kaleo> yes I would say
<Kaleo> design
<karni> kenvandine: Have you seen things like this when launching photo picker:
<karni> file:///usr/lib/arm-linux-gnueabihf/qt5/qml/Ubuntu/Content/ContentPeerPicker10.qml:186: TypeError: Cannot read property 'peers' of null
<karni> file:///usr/lib/arm-linux-gnueabihf/qt5/qml/Ubuntu/Content/ContentPeerPicker10.qml:59: Error: Cannot assign [undefined] to int
<karni> I've seen this before, but this time it doesn't seem to work, so it's confusing whether those actually affect the picking.
<nik90> jhodapp: hey, Does media-hub support playbackRate property of MediaPlayer? http://doc.qt.io/qt-5/qml-qtmultimedia-mediaplayer.html#playbackRate-prop
<jhodapp> nik90, no it does not, it's always 1
<jhodapp> nik90, might be something that we support in the future
<nik90> jhodapp: ack. Want me to report a bug against media-hub for this
<jhodapp> nik90, sure, report it against media-hub and qtubuntu-media...thanks
<nik90> ack. yw
<mivoligo> nik90: thanks for taking care of that bug in Podbird :)
<nik90> mivoligo: np, I will keep an eye on it since I have seen in many other apps as well. Looks like a popular feature.
<mivoligo> nik90: btw, what happened to your app about films and such?
<mivoligo> nik90: can't find it in the store
<nik90> mivoligo: I removed it from the store since trakt release v2.0 of their API which I haven't found time to transition to.
<mivoligo> nik90: ah, ok
<nik90> mivoligo: I am hoping to get back to when I find some time. The code can still be found at https://github.com/krnekhelesh/flashback
<mivoligo> great! I'm also looking for an app where you guess countries capitals, not sure who did it
<nik90> mivoligo: I think it was david calle
<nik90> I *think*
<mivoligo> nik90: maybe, I remember there was a plane flying between capitals or something like that
<nik90> yeah yeah that's that one I remember as well
<nik90> s/that/the
<nik90> had a really nice desing
<nik90> s/desing/design
<mivoligo> yes
<mcphail> Is it possible to save/load a config option from a pure QML app?
<mivoligo> mcphail: yes
<mivoligo> mcphail: https://developer.ubuntu.com/api/qml/sdk-14.10/Qt.labs.settings.Settings/
<mcphail> mivoligo: aah - many thanks!
<mivoligo> :)
<DS-McGuire> Can somebody take a look at my compile error?
<DS-McGuire> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10858840/
#ubuntu-app-devel 2015-04-21
<akiva-thinkpad> hi all
<dholbach> good morning
<dholbach> dpm, thanks for following up on the help-app bug
<dholbach> I passed it on to IS
<dholbach> and thanks for escalating the issue
<dpm> dholbach, no worries :)
<dpm> thanks for following it through to publication!
<dholbach> :)
<dpm> dholbach, davidcalle, while reviewing, I did some minor changes on https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/snappy/guides/webdm/ too
<dpm> I've been moving the important notes I've seen in places, so that they are in visible boxes
<dpm> I'll stop reviewing now, will talk to you in a few mins in the call
<dholbach> thanks a lot dpm
<dholbach> webdm might not be part of the release on thursday
<dholbach> so we could probably deemphasise it somewhat
<dholbach> or maybe let's move to #snappy
<dpm> ah, good point
<dpm> davidcalle, can you join us on #snappy too?
<uglyandstupid> hey hey
<uglyandstupid> Anyone know if it's already planned to handle dynamic language change for the translated text please ?
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: if google is our default search engine, shouldn't we ship at least an opensearch xml file for it ?
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, we should, although atm custom search engine definitions are searched only in ~/.local/share/webbrowser-app/searchengines/, and we can’t install files there
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, we’ll need a way to install definitions system-wide, and have the code that handles that search for definitions in both places
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, in the meantime, default values for google are hardcoded in config.h.in
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: apps usually provide their default files in /usr/share/ and then allow overriding or adding more via .local/share or something like that
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: we should probably do that for the opensearch files
<oSoMoN> yeah, that’s what we should be doing (and what we will be doing, when we get to it)
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: so not part of what i should be doing now ?
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, I don’t think so, that’s out of scope
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: ok
<kalikiana> t1mp: review? https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/textDocument/+merge/252798
<mhall119> kalikiana: please register for http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1505/ so I can promote you to a track lead
<kalikiana> aha so now registration is open
<kalikiana> will do
<kalikiana> mhall119: done
<mhall119> thanks kalikiana
<SPEck> Hy all
<SPEck> CAn combody help me to fix my computer to write app for Ubuntu Touch
<Mirv> dpm: is there a sort of guide of what you were doing with dekko? ie entering click chroot, building something into .click in there? I'd be interested.
<Mirv> basically lower level usage of SDK but for apps that are not strictly created with the SDK
<dpm> Mirv, it should use the standard SDK procedures, at least that's what I did. So here's how it worked (links to documentation to follow)
<dpm> 1. Had the SDK already set up with a 15.04 armhf click chroot
<dpm> 2. Checked out dekko -> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/10861446/
<Mirv> 1. check, done via SDK :)
<dpm> 3. Opened its top CMakeLists.txt file
<dpm> 4. When prompted for a kit on Qt Creator, I chose the one I've got assigned to that click chroot in 1. (I've called my kit "Phone")
<dpm> 5. Ensure your click chroot has got this dependencies installed:
<dpm> - libqt5webkit5
<dpm> - qttools5-dev-tools (that's the one we needed to have installed in the host arch )
<Mirv> oh, 3. I didn't realize, too obvious
<dpm> 6. Then under the Project tab, set this as the build options:  -DUBUNTU_CLICK_MODE=on -DCMAKE_INSTALL_PREFIX=/
<dpm> Mirv, actually, I've told you the wrong order, 5. (install chroot deps) should go before 3.
<dpm> as otherwise cmake configuration will fail
<Mirv> dpm: for my test I seemingly don't need it, but yes I found "Maintain" now. is it that if you install deps there they "stay" in that kit?
<dpm> Mirv, exactly
<DanChapman> dpm, i've made it alot simpler now http://paste.ubuntu.com/10861469/ :-D
<Mirv> dpm: this is so cool. even though this would fail miserably at the end, I had QtC do something with the project I'm testing on.
<dpm> Mirv, also if your project's cmake config fails, you don't need to reload the project every time. On the project explorer, you can right-click on the top item in the tree (generally the project name) and choose the option "Run cmake". That'll re-run cmake, as the name says ;)
<Mirv> dpm: that 6. sounds like magical ingredient that would be valuable to be somewhere visible, and it probably is too already somwhere?
<dpm> Mirv, unfortunately, that's the only place you can do that, I agree that it's a bit hidden
<dpm> DanChapman, wohoo! :-)
<Mirv> dpm: I mean somewhere in docs, but I agree it'd be cool to have "clickify cmake" button or such
<dpm> Mirv, ah, it's in the docs: https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/apps/sdk/tutorials/building-cross-architecture-click-applications/
<Mirv> dpm: I don't see UBUNTU_CLICK_MODE or CMAKE_INSTALL_PREFIX guided in there? or is either of them dekko specific?
<dpm> Mirv, yes, it's dekko-specific, but DanChapman was talking about adding this to the cmake file, so that you don't have to specify it every time you check dekko out
<Mirv> dpm: ah, ok. but you'd probably need the install prefix anyway if you had some other non-Ubuntuphone CMake project you'd want to try to "port"?
<DanChapman> Mirv, one thing i will note. And i've never seen documentatin for is the magin UBUNTU_PROJECT_TYPE and UBUNTU_MANIFEST_PATH cmake variables. You can't build clicks or run on device without them
<dpm> Mirv, the idea is that you put it on the cmake file so that it's predefined, but you can always override it if you specify it as -D on the build
<DanChapman> s/magin/magic
<Mirv> DanChapman: I see, thanks a lot! dekko seems to be a good source of info :)
<dpm> Mirv, other apps that you can try for your tests are lp:reminders-app and lp:ubuntu-clock-app, they've also got good cmake setups that can be used as examples
<Mirv> I started https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Apps/Porting for my notes
<Mirv> I would have started looking at this earlier but click chroots are simply not working on my vivid machine, so I'm now using 14.04 virtual machine
<_honning_> Hi all, i am developing an app for Ubuntu Phone. But I am having trouble preventing the screen from dimming/locking while doing a simple animation on html5.
<_honning_> i was wondering if anybody has been able to turn off  the screen dimming/lock on a html5 app or in a qml app?
<nik90> _honning_: curious but how long does the animation run for? since the screen starts dimming only after a minute I guess
<nik90> _honning_: apps (qml and html5) dont have permission to prevent screen dimming (yet) unless they are playing a video
<ogra_> and there is no way to stop the dimming from an app
<_honning_> yes, it runs for 8 minutes
<_honning_> so the screen lock turns on after 1 minute if i dont touch the screen
<_honning_> nike98: ok, thanks for the information
<_honning_> i was hoping something like in android: getWindow().addFlags(WindowManager.LayoutParams.FLAG_KEEP_SCREEN_ON);
<_honning_> existed but i havent found it....
<ogra_> no, it doesnt
<_honning_> could i run a video with just the background color as a hack?
<nik90> _honning_: right now the ubuntu touch platform rules are more strict than android and as such doesn't allow apps to keep screen on or keep polling in the background
<ogra_> you would have to embed it and hook it up to the media-hub ...
 * ogra_ has never used HTML5 for apps ... not sure the integration goes that deep actually
<_honning_> nik90 and ogra: ok, thanks very much for the information, i will try to see what i can get working
<nik90> _honning_: yw
<mcphail> nik90: just looking at your post about UCS. I like the idea. Have you made progress? Could this be managed as a simple git repo?
<nik90> mcphail: hi..we (myself and stuart) are intending ucs to be more like npm, pip etc where installing something is as easy "ucs install component-name"
<nik90> mcphail: just a few days back, stuart added the community channel where *anyone* can upload their component to the store without any sort of review process and maintain it themselves.
<mcphail> nik90: you have a working prototype?
<nik90> mcphail: yeah for quite a while now. You can find the necessary information at http://ubuntu-component-store.readthedocs.org/
<mcphail> nik90: excellent. I'll check it out
<nik90> mcphail: you will need to first install ucs in your system and then you can help test uploading a component to the store
<nik90> mcphail: let us know how it goes and if anything seems confusing, we can improve those parts.
<mcphail> nik90: will do. Thanks!
 * nik90 watches the community q&a
<mcphail> nik90: do you have coding style guidelines for the UCS (tabs v spaces, camelCase or underscores etc)?
<nik90> mcphail: for curated components or community components?
<mcphail> nik90: either. Presumably community components should aspire to curated status?
<nik90> mcphail: curated components should preferably stick to a common coding style guidelines but I haven't come to decide on that yet. We were first concentrating on getting the infrastructure up and ready.
<mcphail> nik90: so the "reformat qml" option in the SDK would be acceptable?
<nik90> mcphail: yes that is fine
 * mcphail hates camelCase
<nik90> mcphail: basically components in the curated store are intended to be candidates for inclusion in the ubuntu-sdk itself..that's our goal..and the ucs curated store sort of is a temporary holding place to show the SDK devs that this is a good component which is liked by the community.
<nik90> mcphail: so some components that are just meant to make life easier like a blurred background header which doesnt make sense to be in the SDK is better of in the community store imo.
<nik90> mcphail: but yet components in both the curated and community store should strive to provide a good experience to app devs by providing api documentation, tests etc
<om26er> t1mp, Hi!
<om26er> t1mp, have the header changed recently ?
<t1mp> om26er: yes
<t1mp> om26er: a lot of changes. What are you interested in?
<om26er> t1mp, ah, good. I love them :)
<om26er> t1mp, I was a testing a silo, just wanted to make sure it was not regressing something
<t1mp> om26er: ah, you are talking about the updated visuals? Yes those changes landed today.
<t1mp> om26er: there will be more :)
<om26er> t1mp, do you have designs for the improvements somewhere ? or is that tracked in bug reports ?
<t1mp> om26er: https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/presentation/d/1wZ09SVZPwwJOccG4Rqu5JaHDuWw051oSKjf0uJHUyO8/edit#slide=id.g8d903971d_010
<nik90> t1mp: are those new header visuals part of 1.2?
 * nik90 hopes they are ... pls pls pls
<SturmFlut> Does anybody use the SDK on an Ubuntu 15.04 desktop? It seems quite broken for me, from incorrect font sizes to crashing tools.
<nik90> SturmFlut: I have a development 15.04 laptop that seems to be fine with the latest updates.
<nik90> SturmFlut: when did these issues start for you?
<SturmFlut> nik90: They started immediately after upgrading to 15.04 a couple of days ago. When starting the SDK I always immediately get a crash report from the click tool. The main UI is fine, but all the Qt file dialogs have way too large fonts. I just created a new "QML with C++ plugin" project and qmlpluginscan crashes on every run.
<nik90> SturmFlut: I have noticed the crash report from the click tool, but tbh I occasionally do get that on my main 14.04 machine as well
<SturmFlut> nik90: I already tried deleting all the configuration files, to no avail.
 * nik90 checks the Qt file dialogs
<nik90> hmm it looks normal to me
<SturmFlut> nik90: http://i.imgur.com/OZdID0j.png
<nik90> oh..that's bad
<SturmFlut> nik90: Haha, it's not just the Qt file dialogs, but also some buttons and popups
<SturmFlut> At one point a popup fills nearly all of my FullHD screen
<nik90> SturmFlut: may be somehow during the upgrade the Qt theme display ratio broke?
<SturmFlut> nik90: Yes, something like that. But it looks like all other Qt applications, e.g. qbittorrent, are not affected. Just Qt Creator.
<SturmFlut> Argh, not again
<SturmFlut> sturmflut@fire:~$ mount | grep schroot | wc -l
<SturmFlut> 56
<rickspencer3> does anyone else accidentally close the whole emulator sometimes when they are developing?
<nik90> rickspencer3: yeah I have done that a couple of times...nowadays I develop using the phone instead
<rickspencer3> I guess you never accidentally throw away your phone :)
<nik90> hehe no..although I do get distracted and start playing with other apps during my testing :P
<mcphail> I've created a type "AutoRangePicker.qml" as per http://paste.ubuntu.com/10863152/ . When I add it to a Row it clamps to the left rather than being laid out correctly. What am I doing wrong?
<rickspencer3> does anyone have a good icon for "rename"?
<nik90> mcphail: the picker clamps to the left? or the parent item?
<mcphail> nik90: actually not sure, tbh. I have a row with Picker, Picker, Picker then AutoRangePicker and it overlays the first Picker...
<nik90> mcphail: change item to rectangle with color "lightgreen" or something to see what's happening
<nik90> and try anchoring the picker to the bounds of its parent..anchors.fill: parent
<mcphail> nik90: context (for what it's worth: only experimenting) at http://paste.ubuntu.com/10863320/ . Adding anchors.fill: parent only breaks the row and gets the console grumbling...
<mcphail> nik90: hmm - if I add "width: picker.width height: picker.height" it works. Oh well
<nik90> mcphail: hmm yes..otherwise items has 0 width and height..which is why they were overlapping one other
<nik90> mcphail: tht's why I usually test with rectangle first before switching to item
<mcphail> nik90: yes, that helped. Thanks!
<nik90> yw
<aquarius> I'm trying to build an app (Beru, as it happens) for the emulator, in Ubuntu SDK. The build fails with error "error: poppler/qt5/poppler-qt5.h: No such file or directory". I assumed this meant that the appropriate library wasn't in the chroot that the build uses, but I've "Manage"d that chroot and apt-get install'ed the package and it still isn't working. What else might I need to do?
<aquarius> In particular, /usr/include/poppler/qt5/poppler-qt5.h exists in the chroot.
<aquarius> I think I'm changing the correct chroot, but how might I find out if I'm wrong?
<aquarius> (note: in Ubuntu SDK, under Build Environment, PATH is set to /var/lib/schroot/chroots/click-ubuntu-sdk-14.10-i386... and /var/lib/schroot/chroots/click-ubuntu-sdk-14.10-i386/usr/include/poppler/qt5/poppler-qt5.h exists, so I'm pretty sure that's right.
<nik90> aquarius: hey, do you want to host a session in UOS May 5th-7th about UCS with regards to the new curated and community channels?
<aquarius> nik90, I should really, shouldn't I? Sure, why not, let me go and propose a session.
<aquarius> however, in return you have to help me with my Dummies Guide To CMake question above :)
<nik90> aquarius: lol
<nik90> aquarius: considering that you have installed poppler-qt5 in the chroot, I am failing to see why it is failing to build.
<aquarius> nik90, me too
<aquarius> I mean, I'm not brilliant at this stuff, but that really feels like it ought to work :)
<nik90> aquarius: I have a hunch..
<popey> you building an armhf binary?
<popey> in an armhf chroot? aquarius ^?
<nik90> above the green play button, where you choose the kit stuff, see if there is another configuration you can run
<nik90> also try what popey said..may be poppler-qt5 build error has to do with i386 and requires additional packages
<popey> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10863817/
<popey> thats what I have in my chroot
<popey> note libpoppler-qt5-1:armhf
<nik90> hmm true
<nik90> aquarius: ^^
<aquarius> popey, ah, this is an i386 chroot, or for the emulator
<aquarius> nik90, http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1505/meeting/22439/ubuntu-component-store/ -- it hasn't shown up in the schedule yet, presumably because it needs to be approved
<popey> you're building an i386 binary in an i386 chroot for the i386 emulator, right?
<nik90> aquarius: yup, time to test if I am the UOS app lead
<popey> aquarius: approved
<popey> oops
<aquarius> popey, I certainly *believe* that that's what I'm doing :)
<popey> qtdeclarative5-poppler1.0:i386
<popey> do you have that?
<aquarius> ah, wait, hang on
<aquarius> do I have to install :i386 versions of the packages?
<popey> not if it's an i386 chroot
<aquarius> I'm in an i386 chroot! does it not know that?
<popey> it will do that by default
<aquarius> oh, good, OK :)
<popey> ignore that bit
<popey> just install qtdeclarative5-poppler1.0
<aquarius> I have
<aquarius> but...
<popey> (mine is a 14.10 chroot, you may have a newer poppler)
<nik90> aquarius: I see your session. You got any date and time preference?
<aquarius> nik90, not tuesday evening UK time
<aquarius> other than that, rock and roll.
<aquarius> popey, yep, got that
<nik90> aquarius: at the moment no session has been scheduled..so all slots free :)
<popey> aquarius: lemme try, what we building?
<aquarius> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/10863833/
<aquarius> popey, beru
<popey> link?
<aquarius> popey, I checked it out of github (https://github.com/rschroll/beru), opened it in Ubuntu SDK (by choosing its cmakefile.txt), chose my emulator build target (which I know works), and... got this error.
<popey> lemme try
<popey> what version chroot?
<aquarius> annoyingly I can't build it for the desktop because it now depends on a newer version of the SDK than 14.04 has :(
<aquarius> otherwise I wouldn't bother with all this emulator fannying about :)
<nik90> aquarius: I scheduled it for wednesday 18:00 UTC
<aquarius> nice one nik90
<aquarius> I have added the ical for UOS to my calendar, so I shouldn't miss anything
<nik90> popey: btw I doubt we need a dedicated clock app session. No idea what to present/talk about there
<aquarius> I assume google calendar re-polls it every now and again :)
<nik90> aquarius: it should
<popey> well, i added one for each core app
<nik90> aquarius: either way when I host it, I will bug you to join it :P
 * aquarius laughs
<aquarius> nik90, feel free to edit the session description if you think it should be different
 * nik90 is annoyed that people keep rating clock 1-2 star after complaining about missing timer/stopwatch
<nik90> aquarius: sure..will go through it with a fresh mind tomorrow
<popey> hmm
<popey> aquarius: fails same way here
<popey> ok, docviewer fails in the same way in the same chroot
<popey> aquarius: ooh
<popey> bah
#ubuntu-app-devel 2015-04-22
<dholbach> good morning
<Mirv> it seems it's not just me with vivid click chroot creation problem failing + umounting encrypted home dir bug #1436852
<ubot5> bug 1436852 in qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu (Ubuntu) "Click Target creations fails on vivid, unmounting encrypted home directory" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1436852
<Mirv> which is kind of reliefing since it means I'm not the only person in the world who can (mis)configure his system in that way
<aquarius> popey, so you and I both can't build anything. What thing are we doing wrong which is presumably obvious to C++ people? :)
<popey> aquarius: well, i can build C++ stuff, but for some reason not today
<uglyandstupid> morning all
<uglyandstupid> What's Ubuntu's way of exposing native API to both HTML and QML UI code ?
<uglyandstupid> i.e when you have a service daemon offering Play/Pause API that someone would like to call from JS/QML code
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, good morning! have you seen my last comment on https://code.launchpad.net/~uriboni/webbrowser-app/bookmarks-in-suggestions/+merge/256459 ?
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: on it in a few minutes
<oSoMoN> thanks
<aquarius> popey, yeah, I can compile other things (I checked that). I don't understand how to get actual output from Ubuntu SDK about where the compile is looking for libraries, rather than just a one-line error!
<nik90> zsombi: ping
<zsombi> nik90: pong
<aquarius> uglyandstupid, to offer some other service to QML code, write a QML extension plugin which talks whatever the API is and exposes it to QML code. I don't know how new APIs are exposed to HTML5 apps; oSoMoN may know
<nik90> zsombi: How is it that your theming stuff along with the new header style landed in vivid? I thought no new API was allowed to land in vivid this late in the cycle?
<zsombi> nik90: perhaps a mistake, or you got the overlay PPA as well...
<nik90> zsombi: this is on the phone
<zsombi> nik90: then it was a mistake
<nik90> ah ok
<zsombi> nik90: and afaik new header style supposed to be 1.3 as well... or perhaps that is independent on the new header config APIs
<zsombi> nik90: yes, they are independent...
<nik90> zsombi: the reason I asked is that in Podbird and ureadit, we use a property called "theme" which we change...but turns out that is now used by the SDK and is declared as final..as a result Podbird and ureadit crash on the latest vivid :)
<zsombi> nik90: well, happens :)
<aquarius> haha! I just asked mhall119 on g+ why the version number of the components didn't change for that breaking change :)
<nik90> zsombi: either way the new header looks cool, lets hope that stays in vivid
<nik90> aquarius: yeah don't get me started on the frameworks issue :P
<zsombi> nik90: I don't think so as it was based on 1.3 changes :/
<zsombi> nik90: :)
<zsombi> nik90: aquarius: we're working on that too
<aquarius> am a bit worried that breaking changes aren't changing the version number, which means that this change will break any app which uses "theme" as a variable, even if that app doesn't change. Stopping this happening is what version numbers are *for* :(
<zsombi> aquarius: so your apps import 1.2 UITK, right?
<zsombi> or earlier
<aquarius> actually, mostly earlier
<nik90> zsombi, aquarius: I think it will be reverted..since it breaks core apps *visuall* like clock, browser, reminders etc
<nik90> s/visuall/visually
<zsombi> I hope you don't import 0.1..!
<popey> (I hope apps were tested)
<zsombi> nik90: it will be reverted in a sense that 1.3 won't be there
<zsombi> I hope at least...
<nik90> same
<zsombi> nik90: aquarius: the theme property is exported for 1.3 versions only, but unfortunately Qt versioning is a mess :/
<aquarius> riddling probably imports 0.1 because it's old. Caxton and Readability import 1.1.
<zsombi> nik90: aquarius: so if a component implementation imports 1.3, it exports that to 1.2 as well :/
<zsombi> aquarius: then it would be about the time to get rid of the 0.1 import
<aquarius> zsombi, why? it works.
<nik90> well this is devel-proposed..so this kind of breakage is expected..which is why I was really surprised to see https://code.launchpad.net/~bzoltan/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/landing_2015-04-17/+merge/256647 land in vivid
<zsombi> nik90: aquarius: it does... but it's not healthy :) it only has 1.0 APIs
<aquarius> but I don't use anything outside those APIs (by definition).
<aquarius> No benefit to upgrading!
<zsombi> aquarius: yep, until we remove that
<zsombi> 16.04 will definitely do remove 0.1 support!
<zsombi> and will come with 2.0
<aquarius> then I look forward to it throwing deprecation warnings for at least a year beforehand, to warn developers about it
<aquarius> because of course you wouldn't just do a release which broke perfectly working apps for no reason other than disc space. :)
<zsombi> aquarius: see the blog: all deprecated APIs removed in 2.0
<aquarius> it's not a deprecated api! :)
<zsombi> aquarius: all apps importing 1.x will work, but 2.0 APIs won't have any deprecated 1.x APIs
<zsombi> aquarius: well, kinda yes :) 1.0 = 0.1 in this case :)
<zsombi> aquarius: but we encourage people to get rid of 0.1 imports
<zsombi> so in that sense is deprecated :)
<aquarius> that's not what I mean. I personally do not feel that a few words on a blog that app devs don't read is enough to tell people that a thing is deprecated. Why not make it throw warnings? So developers see it.
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: pushed the fix. is it going to be merged today ? i would like to submit the MR for the suggestions on top of that one
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: but i guess i can just do that with a prerequisite branch
<zsombi> aquarius: then tell me how to announce better the deprecation. 0.1 module deprecation cannot be shopwn in any runtime logs, and if blogs, emails are not read, how should we do?
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, it won’t be merged today, but yes, you can mark it as a prerequisite
<zsombi> aquarius: the plan has been announced in many channels, u-d-c blog, g+, IRC, so those who wanted to read they did
<nik90> zsombi: may be starting with 15.10 or something, any apps importing 0.1 will have a deprecation warning asking devs to upgrade to 1.x similar to component deprecation?
<zsombi> nik90: just said: no way to post warning on import versions :/
<nik90> aquarius: although aquarius ^^ will not be noticeable by you until you run your app importing 0.1 in qtcreator and see these warnings
<nik90> zsombi: ah..missed that
<zsombi> nik90: unless we duplicate all components for 0.1 and post a warning there :(
<aquarius> zsombi, why can't it be announced? Just add "Component.onCompleted: console.warn('This is deprecated! upgrade, you lazy toad');" to the top of all components?
<uglyandstupid> aquarius: thanks
<zsombi> aquarius: and how do you know that it had been imported with 0.1?
<zsombi> aquarius: without duplicating all components for 0.1?
<aquarius> zsombi, hang on. I assumed that you have an Ubuntu/Components/0.1 folder somewhere with 0.1 components in it, and then an Ubuntu/Components/1.0 folder somewhere with 1.0 components in. Is that not the case?
<zsombi> aquarius: nik90: but having 2.0 without the deprecated 1.x APIs doesn't mean the 1.x will chease working
<zsombi> aquarius: well, my dear friend, get the sources and see, there's nothing like that :)
<zsombi> aquarius: it would be a HUGE maintenance burden
<zsombi> to have separate component and plugins for each minor update
<aquarius> it wouldn't be a maintenance burden at all, would it? Once you've released 1.2, you never ever touch that folder again; that's what a release is
<zsombi> aquarius: the versioning was always bad, it shoul dhave always been started with 1.0, not with 0.1
<zsombi> aquarius: wouldn't it?
<aquarius> it doesn't get maintained. Bugs are fixed in newer versions. that's the point of version numbers :)
<zsombi> aquarius: have you ever thought that each minor changes would require component duplication?
<zsombi> and I guess yo always liked to get fixes on components, right?
<zsombi> so, fixing a bug would require us to "backport" to each component in each minor version, which is a maintenance burden
<aquarius> Yep. That's exactly what I believed happened. You release 1.2 and that's 1.2 for ever. If there are bugs in it, tough. (There is a period *before* 1.2's release when there is a "1.2" which keeps changing, of course.)
<aquarius> No, you don't backport the bug fixes; the bug stays there. Because it's been released. In the same way, if you fix a bug in a deb package, you have to increase the version number. Otherwise it can't be installed
<zsombi> aquarius: yes, you are right
<aquarius> that may not be the way we do things, but I'm pretty sure it's the way QML versioning *expects* that you're doing things -- that's why you have to specify a version number to import. If my app says "import Ubuntu.Components 1.2" and works on some machines and not others because they and I have different "versions" of "1.2"... that's what version numbers are meant to stop happening!
<aquarius> there aren't meant to be two different "versions" of 1.2 :-)
<zsombi> aquarius: however, that would also mean that your app importing 1.0 would have the same bug even if the device got upgraded to use 1.1
<aquarius> yep
<aquarius> which is unfortunate
<aquarius> however, it is less bad than my working app importing 1.0 *breaking* when I haven't touched it :)
<zsombi> aquarius: so you'd need to upgrade your app then...
<zsombi> aquarius: well, I agree on that
<aquarius> yes. I have clearly decided that the bug in 1.0 didn't affect my app enough to avoid releasing it, or I really do hate that bug and so I've worked around it in my app somehow
<zsombi> aquarius: and QML versioning does not expect that either
<aquarius> when a new version of the UITK comes out, I need to upgrade my app to use it. That's what I expect, indeed
<aquarius> I do not expect a working version of the UITK to change under me and break my app :(
<aquarius> I didn't even realise that I was *supposed* to be expecting that :(
<zsombi> aquarius: see QtQuick plugin, they export the same components with revisions, and QML documents are the same for all versions
<zsombi> aquarius: QtQuick.Controls for instance they do this: same component exported to all minor versions
<zsombi> aquarius: and btw, there was an email - inm - long ago about asking app devs to turn to import 1.0 instead of 0.1 :)
<aquarius> so a QML programmer is *meant* to expect that a component they import might change and break their app?
<zsombi> aquarius: not change and break, but to get bugs fixed, yes
<zsombi> aquarius: if breaks, then we need to fix that
<aquarius> (also, I have just looked through and searched the blog and it doesn't mention deprecating this stuff, unless I'm missing something :))
<zsombi> aquarius: but if it is because of some API we add, that is not on us, sorry
 * nik90 checks
<zsombi> aquarius: the blog might not say that, but major version bumping means that the 2.0 plugin will not bring anything kicked out from 1.x, also it means that it will be a separate module
<aquarius> I'm totally fine with it being a separate module
<zsombi> aquarius: that is the way ytou do in QML extension plugins
<aquarius> that's a great idea
<nik90>  aquarius: well it does say in 2.0: Clean up deprecated components..I presume that means being removed
<aquarius> what I expect is that when I ship a package which mentions in click frameworks that it uses ubuntu-sdk-14.10, that that will continue to work
<zsombi> aquarius: also, keeping separate module for each minor would be the best way, but QML plugin system doesn't let us do that :/
<aquarius> nik90, ya, but it doesn't say what the deprecated things *are* :)
<zsombi> aquarius: so the only way to support backwards minor versions is to have them under the same module :(
<aquarius> zsombi, what? that's bloody stupid.
 * aquarius looks annoyedly at Qt
<zsombi> aquarius: every release announces the deprecations...
<karni> Hi folks. I have a question. When I insert text into a text field, currently the way it works the text field won't know there's a text in it until after you press space (to "accept" the word into the text field). What's a suggested workaround for that? If we add voice note support in Telegram similar to Android, we end up not being able to send 'yo' ('yo<space>' is fine), because the microphone button is still visible, even though there's ...
<karni> ... text in the text field. the only workaround I can imagine is using keyboard Enter as "Enter to send"
<nik90> karni: Elleo is the best person to talk to about this ^^
<zsombi> karni: I guess it's the input method which messes you there
<karni> zsombi: correct
<zsombi> karni: how do you insert the text?
<zsombi> karni: so call Qt.inputMethiod.comit()
<karni> zsombi: the user types the text. I know commit() works, but how would I know when to do that.
<zsombi> karni: maybe an idle timer?
<karni> I want to send "bro" to you zsombi, but unless I press space, I wouldn't be able to do that
<karni> zsombi: I guess that'd be last resort (yet another workaround :( )
<zsombi> karni: there should be a send button, right?
<karni> Elleo: hey bro, asked a question couple lines above, would you have suggestions? ↑
<zsombi> karni: when you press the Send button, you call commit before sending
<karni> zsombi: the send button is a microphone button, so you can press it and record a voice note that is immediately sent. when you strat typing, it *should* animate to a regular 'send' button
<karni> zsombi: ha. there's no 'send' button until that time, that's the problem :(
<zsombi> karni: well, there has to be something which triggers the sending
<karni> zsombi: once you type (*and* press space), microphone animates to a send button.
<zsombi> ok
<karni> on Android, you have things like onTextChanged whatever, so that's easy. here, we have input method preventing the text field from knowing about text.
<zsombi> why only at space pressing? doe sit animate to send when you type? or only at space?
<zsombi> aaaah
<karni> zsombi: because space commits last input method word
<zsombi> I see now!
<Elleo> karni: the text will be committed on a focus change if you press a send button or similar
<Elleo> karni: assuming you let the button take focus (otherwise call Qt.inputMethod.commit() when it's pressed)
<karni> which may be the first one
<Elleo> karni: ah, are you wanting to just detect that there's text being entered to change the button?
<Elleo> karni: I'm pretty sure there's a property you can monitor to know when text is being composed (but hasn't been committed yet)
<zsombi> there was sthing on teh text field...
<Elleo> iirc the messaging app uses it to activate their send button
<karni> Elleo: I need to detect *before* the send button is visible. actually, that _would_ show the send button
<zsombi> karni: inputMethodComposing() signal
<Elleo> karni: yeah, that's what I mean
<zsombi>  or sthing lik ethat
<karni> whoooo \o/
<karni> exactly what I needed, thanks guys! I'll have a look at the messaging app / that method !
<zsombi> karni: sorry, that API si a bit huge... hard to find all you need, but it's there :)
<karni> :) I'm glad it's there!
<Elleo> yeah there's an inputMethodComposing property on text stuff that messaging-app is using
<karni> lovely, that's what I needed :)
<Elleo> karni: line 985 of Messages.qml
<karni> =D
<karni> \o/
<Elleo> :)
<Saviq> Elleo, I think a UITK update broke Podbird:
<Saviq> file:///opt/click.ubuntu.com/com.mikeasoft.podbird/0.5/share/qml/podbird/podbird.qml:68 Cannot override FINAL property
<nik90> Saviq, Elleo: Already fixing it now :)
<nik90> Saviq: it is due to new UITK that landed in devel-proposed
<Saviq> nik90, yeah, I wonder if that's not a bug there though
<aquarius> popey, I filed https://github.com/rschroll/beru/issues/83 for rschroll anywya
<nik90> Saviq: we just used a property called "theme" that so happens that the new SDK also uses :)...
<Saviq> nik90, ah!
<Saviq> nik90, got it
<Elleo> Saviq, nik90: yeah, to me it seems like a UITK bug if it breaks existing apps by changing API without changing API version
<nik90> Saviq: we just had a long discussion and it might be a mistake that the new UITK introduces new properties in vivid...might get reverted
<nik90> Elleo: it might get reverted (hopefully)...but nonetheless my fix ensures it wont break when we switch to ubuntu.components 1.2
<Elleo> nik90: won't hurt us to rename the property though
<nik90> Elleo: just had to rename theme to appTheme for now..exactly
<aquarius> it won't, but it basically means that we now don't know how to pick property names in case the SDK team decide in the future that they want that name instead :(
<nik90> aquarius: I suspect that with recent changes around the vivid-overlay PPA that was announced in the mailing list, the new UITK landed accidentally (my guess)
<Elleo> nik90: yeah
<aquarius> ya, but it landing accidentally isn't the point. Surely even if it hadn't been released today, it'll be released at some point, and break podbird and ureadit when it does release?
<nik90> aquarius: yeah it will..I know we had the long discussion just few minutes back :)
 * aquarius grins
<aquarius> this does worry me rather
<nik90> aquarius: I guess this is a UOS topic about being backwards compatible
<Elleo> yeah, app devs need to be certain that their apps won't be broken by things out of their control
<aquarius> (also, as popey says, testing new sdk releases against existing apps would be good. I mean, you can't test everything, I understand that, but podbird is a featured app!)
<ogra_> guys, you are still talking about something unreleased ...
<aquarius> ogra_, ya, but when it *is* released, it'll have the same problem.
<aquarius> ogra_, because breaking changes are ported downlevel.
<ogra_> it isnt borken on the released phone ... and devs have enough time to fix their stuff before it hits the phone ...
<ogra_> what we need to do is being loiuder and make more announcements to them
<Elleo> ogra_: app devs shouldn't have to fix anything for an API that was already stable
<aquarius> ogra_, hang on, you're suggesting that app devs need to run pre-release versions of the OS? I don't!
<ogra_> Elleo, the 15.04 API is not stable yet ...
<nik90> ogra_: well in our defense, the main focus now for the phone is to switch to vivid and this breakage just landed on vivid. Also aquarius's point here is that newer versions of the SDK shouldn't break apps that depend on older API
<aquarius> the API shouldn't change. New versions can change, sure, but I'm not using the new versions.
<ogra_> come back after thu ...
<Elleo> ogra_: but the app doesn't use the 15.04 api it uses the 14.10 api
<Elleo> ogra_: the problem is that changes in 15.04 break the 14.10 api
<ogra_> uh oh !
<nik90> ogra_: and also podbird uses 14.10 API
<ogra_> ok
<ogra_> ignore me then ... i didnt get that
<aquarius> ogra_, this is like SRUing a breaking change into libpng and not changing the version number, so all your apps are suddenly using the new version and so break. :)
<mivoligo> mhall119: ping
<ogra_> aquarius, indeed ... and the released APIs are supposed to never change
<aquarius> ogra_, no problem whatsoever with new versions of the SDK containing breaking changes; that's a good idea, and what version numbers are for. :)
<ogra_> right
<aquarius> ogra_, indeed they are not. However, that is not the case. See above conversation :-)
<ogra_> i thought you guys were only talking 15.04
<mcphail> on a related subject, does there need to be a specific Ubuntu namespace/naming convention for QML components?
<aquarius> nope. You release an app today which adds a property called "ograColour" to your MainView, and in the next release of the SDK the SDK team decide to add a FINAL ograColour property... and your already-released, already-working app will break. This is why we're complaining :)
<mcphail> aquarius: that's really what I was asking. Should official Ubuntu components and properties be prefixed?
<aquarius> mcphail, actual Ubuntu UITK components are thus prefixed; they're in Ubuntu.Components
<mcphail> aquarius: yes, but if Ubuntu add a AutoRangePicker it will break my AutoRangePicker
<aquarius> mcphail, it shouldn't, because you aren't importing the new Ubuntu.Components version which includes it
<mcphail> aquarius: maybe, but it might, at least, break when I have to use a newer version. If all components were prefixed with Ub_, I wouldn't have that problem
<aquarius> that'd be really annoying, though
<nik90> mcphail: but that would make all the public API ugly
<nik90> imagine doing Ub_ListItem.Standard etc
<aquarius> it is equivalent to your AutoRangePicker being called McP_AutoRangePicker, and way less intrusive
<ogra_> mcphail, if you are scared you can just prefix your own function
<mcphail> yes, true
<nik90> mcphail, aquarius: Although, app devs could do this import Ubuntu.Components 1.1 as UT ... and then use UT.MainView{} etc.. etc ... but still one shouldn't have to do this
<aquarius> but it'd also be way annoying for me to have to namespace all the properties I create *just in case* the SDK team decide they want to own that name at some point in the future
<aquarius> which is why we are all complaining about breaking changes showing up in already-released versions :)
<mhall119> mivoligo: pong
<mivoligo> mhall119: grab it if you like it: https://sc-cdn.scaleengine.net/i/6018f5288b9679ee23f3c988b47f3b48.png
<mcphail> nik90: I actually like that idea. It would namespace the components nicely, although probably not the properties?
<mhall119> mivoligo: nice!
<mhall119> thanks
<mivoligo> mhall119: yw :)
<nik90> mcphail: well you will be referring to properties by their parent id, so that should be ok
<mhall119> mivoligo: what's your G+ profile URL?
<mivoligo> mhall119: no idea
<mivoligo> mhall119: name is  Michał Prędotka ;)
<mhall119> ah, thanks, didn't know your IRC ;)
<mivoligo> :P
<ogra_> mhall119, why are you awake ?
 * ogra_ is totally not used to these G+ posts at this time of day :P
<aquarius> mhall119 is in London, I think :)
<mhall119> yes I am
<ogra_> thats no excuse :P
<mhall119> and I have free unlimited coffee
<mhall119> for definitions of "unlimited" that require hotel staff to periodically refill the pitcher
<ogra_> now *that* is an excuse :)
<popey> also, the definition of "coffee" is a bit loose
 * DanChapman thought pitchers were for cocktails not coffee
<ogra_> DanChapman, i think in the case of coffee it is "American Mug"
<ogra_> everything is bigger over there :)
<DanChapman> hah :-D
<DF__> Hey guys
<DF__> i just need some help with connecting to a Mysql database, can some here helpme out??
<davmor2> popey: is it black and not tea?
<davmor2> popey: if so then it's coffee :D
<davmor2> popey: find the argentinian in the room and ask if they have any Mate :)  End of problem
<popey> DF__: hiya
<popey> DF__: we don't ship the mysql libraries on the phone I think
<popey> DF__: you can make your phone read-write but that isn't a tested process (as I linked you to previously)
<popey> DF__: are you developing an app to go in the store?
<mzanetti> charles, hi there. is it expected that reminders notifications don't work at all any more in vivid? i.e. do I need to change anything in my code?
<DF__> popey yes
<DF__> popey: yes
<mhall119> zsombi: you should probably attend http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1505/meeting/22406/themes-on-devices/
<mhall119> since you're workign on the theme enhancements, right?
<DF__> it's for a school project here in portugal, but i want it to release on the ubuntu store so every one here in portugal who has a ubuntu phone, can use it
<mhall119> DF__: can you include the mysql binary (and libs) in your .click and use them that way?
<mhall119> DF__: I'm assuming you're connecting to a remote instance of mysqld, not a local one
<mhall119> if you are trying to use a local database, use the sqlite-backed LocalStorage QML component instead
<DF__> nope, i have my DB on my localhost
<DF__> i have 2 problems, wich are 1 connecting to my loclahost database and 2 install libqt5sql5-mysql on my phone
<zsombi> mhall119: yes
<zsombi> mhall119: could you pls file a bug with the "theme" property being visible in 1.2 UITK? pls...
<mhall119> zsombi: sure
<mhall119> zsombi: aquarius nik90 Elleo https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1447113
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1447113 in ubuntu-ui-toolkit (Ubuntu) "Page.theme property introduced in 1.2 conflicts with app properties" [Undecided,New]
<aquarius> mhall119, cool. I hope this is correctly seen as an example of the wider problem (that is: just fixing this one case isn't really a fix :))
<mhall119> aquarius: that is my assumption, yes
<mhall119> zsombi:
<mhall119> ?
<zsombi> what do you mean?
<zsombi> mhall119: aquarius: if you mean that we won't only fix that particular property, but the whole toolkit, then yes, this will fix all 1.2 UITK stuff
<aquarius> zsombi, yeah, that's what I meant -- this isn't fixed by, say, renaming the SDK "theme" property to "uitheme". It's a general problem that my apps will break if at any future point the SDK team invent a final property which I'd already used as a name :)
<zsombi> aquarius: we never thought about renaming it to uitheme or anything else, we meant to fix it for 1.2 not getting any 1.3 properties
<aquarius> zsombi, ah, I've just seen that you assigned the bug to yourself, cool. I was more worried that it might get picked up by someone who wasn't part of the above conversation :)
<zsombi> aquarius: well, sorry, we cannot check what properties do apps declare when getting new APIs in...
<zsombi> :)
<aquarius> zsombi, I know you can't check -- and if I don't use the new APIs, there should be no conflict, is my point ;)
<zsombi> aquarius: the thing with the theme not being FINAL is that if you override, it will break our theming
<zsombi> yes
<aquarius> totally agree that your properties should be final.
<zsombi> aquarius: I'm already working on this.... it will get some time to get all the things separated properly
<aquarius> that way, when I start using a version of the UITK with your property in, I can't override it. That's correct :)
<aquarius> zsombi, cool :)
<Elleo> nik90: merged your vivid fix; the new UITK header makes podbird look even better :)
<nik90> Elleo: :)
<nik90> Elleo: btw once greek language is 100% done, I think we can release.
<nik90> Elleo: everyone whom I contacted have finished translating their language to 100%
<Elleo> nik90: okay, cool
<popey> hmm
<popey> podbird 0.5 crashes on arale
<Elleo> popey: latest vivid image?
<popey> yes
<nik90> popey: yes podbird crashes on devel-proposed..we have a fix in trunk for it
<popey> ok
<popey> \o/
<popey> knew you'd be on it
<nik90> popey: that's what we were discussing with aquarius and sdk devs and complaining loudly about it ;)
<popey> hah
<popey> i do like the new icon :)
<nik90> yeah kevin did a really good job there with the visuals
<Elleo> yeah
<aquarius> I wonder if we'll have partisan camps based on who did the design. snwh vs Kevin: choose a side :-)
<Elleo> heh
<om26er> boiko, Hi!
<davmor2> aquarius: designer Rap Battle, it's the only way to decide :D
<om26er> mzanetti, Hello!
<om26er> mzanetti, I tried to look into the reminders failure but didn't make much progress, partly because it looks like the issue is in the client code which I don't really understand.
<om26er> re: bug 1444690
<ubot5> bug 1444690 in Ubuntu Reminders app "Autopilot failure: test_add_notebook_must_create_it_in_server" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1444690
<om26er> who is the best person I should talk to ?
<bzoltan_> aquarius: nik90:  the sdk was reverted, so the problem should be gone
<nik90> bzoltan_: is the new header style still landing in vivid though?
<nik90> jhodapp: hey your playlist silo, does it have everything for apps to get playlist support? Or is some other additional work to be done?
<jhodapp> nik90, it's just the backend support, still need to add the Qt/QML layer so client apps can take advantage of it
<nik90> jhodapp: ah ok..put out a call when you want some testing done for it.
<jhodapp> nik90, definitely will do so, I'm going to want a lot of testing
<jhodapp> nik90, will most likely start on the next bit of work on this next week
<jhodapp> nik90, maybe something to try by the end of next week at the earliest
<nik90> jhodapp: cool
<mzanetti> om26er, what's the client code?
<mzanetti> om26er, my code or python-libthrift etc?
<om26er> mzanetti, yours
<mzanetti> mhm
<om26er> mzanetti, the error probably comes from ttypes.py, doesn't it ?
 * mzanetti reads the bug again
<mzanetti> om26er, but wait...
<mzanetti> om26er, that "raise errors.EDAMNotFoundException()" comes from the python stuff, doesn't it?
<om26er> mzanetti, yes, the code comment there mentions that it will raise an exception if the note is not found on the server
<om26er> mzanetti, initially we had been thinking this might be an issue in the CI lab wifi setup blocking staging server but later we were able to reproduce the issue locally as well.
<om26er> mzanetti, do you know who wrote that test? the test seems to *not* really test anything (no asserts)
<mzanetti> om26er, probably Carla
<ant400468> hi all
<ant400468> there is someone?
<ant400468> i'm an holder of ubuntu phone
<popey> hi
<ant400468> and when try to run the first my html 5 app got an exception
<ant400468_> hi all again
<ant400468_> when i try to run the first my html 5 app got this excption
<ant400468_> Errore irreversibile: /tmp/myhtml5app.ant400468_0.1_all.click failed to install. WARNING:root:Signature check failed, but installing anyway as requested Traceback (most recent call last):   File "/usr/bin/click", line 86, in <module>     sys.exit(main())   File "/usr/bin/click", line 82, in main     return mod.run(args)   File "/usr/lib/python3/dist-packages/click/commands/install.py", line 62, in run     package_path, us
<ant400468_> every one can help me?
<ant400468_> devices is connected and also emulator i think is okay
<ant400468_> there is someone please?
<ant400468_> hi all there is someone?
<ant400468_> hi guys anyone can help to run run my first html 5 app for ubuntu phone? please?
<nik90> rpadovani: ping
<rpadovani> nik90, pong
<nik90> rpadovani: hey, how do you build and run ubuntu-calculator-app in qtc?
<nik90> rpadovani: for me it complains "could not find @APP_HARDCODE@ in the manifest file"
<rpadovani> nik90, well, it's a pure qml app, you can run it from terminal, qmlscene app/ubuntu-calculator-app,qml. The error sounds a bit strange, I build a package a couple of weeks ago and used to work
<nik90> rpadovani: I am trying this on 14.04, so cant run it on my desktop..I guess I can try building the click via the terminal...just strange though
<rpadovani> nik90, oh, just tried on qtc on vivid, works fine. I don't have time to investigate right now, but I'll take a look, thanks
<nik90> rpadovani: np
<aquarius> popey, who does Shorts? Is that one of the core apps? If so, registering it at https://www.subtome.com/ might be cool
<ilesteban> Hi all. I'm a qml/c++ newby, so be nice ;). I'm building my first ubuntu phone app, and I wanted to use TTS (text-to-speach). I found this library that does exactly what I need: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~themuso/qml-speechd
<ilesteban> The problem is that I don't know how to "include" this library as part of the app I'm building.
<ilesteban> I was able to build the project locally, and install it. If I run the app I'm building in my desktop, everything works fine. After all, the .so is installed in my local.
<ilesteban> But when I run the app inside an emulator, I got an (obvious) error saying that "module "Speechd" is not installed"
<ilesteban> My question is: what should I do in these cases? Should I include the sources from qml-speechd in my project?? Or is there a better way to do this?
<nik90> ilesteban: it depends on your project build type (Cmake or Qmake) where you need to specify where to install your "Speechd" module
<nik90> ilesteban: and ofc build it for the armhf arch (phone) and i386 (emulator)
<ant400468_> hi guys anyone can help to run run my first html 5 app for ubuntu phone? please?
<ant400468_> hi guys anyone can help to run my first html 5 app for ubuntu phone? please?
<ilesteban> nik90: But building the .so for the different architectures is something that has to be done outside my project right?
<ilesteban> nik90: (I think Java has spoiled me... :P)
<nik90> ilesteban: well if your cmake or qmake is set up properly, it will automatically build your click package for the architecture you specify
<nik90> as a whole package
<nik90> ant400468_: it looks like people familiar with html5 aren't around..
<ilesteban> nik90: but the sources for speechd don't need to be in my same project, right?
<nik90> ilesteban: it should
<nik90> ilesteban: considering that speechd is not installed on the phone by default
<ilesteban> hmm... interestig.
<nik90> ilesteban: curious but why would it be outside your project?
<nik90> ilesteban: it seems like a library that only your app seem to be using..so why would it already be shipped on the phone?
<ilesteban> nik90: no reason :). Coming from Java, whenever I want to use a third-party lib in my project, the only thing I need is its .jar file present in my project (classpath). I thought that this was also true for qmake/cmake.
<ilesteban> replace .jar to .so (and specific architecture)
<nik90> ilesteban: well you could do it like that as well if you want
<nik90> ilesteban: but you still need someone to give you that .so file for all necessary archs
<nik90> ilesteban: while it would be easier considering you have access to the source to adjust your cmake/qmake file to build it for you on the fly when creating a click package
<ilesteban_> correct
<ilesteban_> nik90: but if you are saying that including the sources of the lib in my project is a good approach, I'm fine with that.
<ilesteban_> It seems to be the easiest way
<ilesteban_> nik90: thanks!
<nik90> ilesteban_: yw
<Elleo> nik90: http://i.imgur.com/xBjTh2n.png <-- we've just hit 1000 users :)
<liuxg> how to hide the title bar in a Page in my QML app so that my app can take more space of the screen
<nik90> Elleo: WOW!
<nik90> liuxg: you can set the page title to an empty string to hide it
<liuxg> nik90, oh, really? let me try it. thanks
<nik90> liuxg: in Ubuntu.Components 1.3 new properties head.visible and head.locked will be made available to do it in a more official way
<nik90> liuxg: the solution now is more a hack
<liuxg> nik90, thanks. it really works. thanks for the tip  :) I am now on 14.10, so Ubuntu.Components 1.3 is not available to me :)
<nik90> Elleo: I was just reading more about WorkerScript to improve the performance of Podbird while refreshing the listviews where the UI freezes for a few seconds
<Elleo> nik90: yeah, I looked into that a while back and ran into some problems, can't remember what exactly
<nik90> liuxg: well Ubuntu.Components 1.3 is not available to anyone yet...I believe Ubuntu.Components 1.2 will be available when the phone switches to vivid
<Elleo> nik90: but decided that since it might be necessary to rewrite the networking/parsing stuff in C++ for compatibility with some servers anyway that it'd probably make more sense to just do some threading on that side
<Elleo> nik90: iirc you can't access any of the localstorage stuff from a worker script, so you basically have to do the network operation in the worker, then pass all the xml back to the main thread for parsing
<nik90> Elleo: true, but eventually that c++ plugin will write it into the sqlite database and in the qml side we will be reading the database and transferring it into a listmodel..I think that last part is also intensive
<liuxg> nik90, yeah, it is true. thanks
<Elleo> nik90: we can do the listmodel creation in a C++ thread though
<nik90> Elleo: oh yeah that would help considerably
<Elleo> nik90: whereas I don't think we can create the listmodel from the database directly in a workerscript due to that disallowing localstorage
<nik90> Elleo: right now I had 15 podcasts subscribed to and on adding another one it froze the gui for like 2-3 seconds which doesnt look good
<Elleo> nik90: yeah
<nik90> I found an example online where they show the listmodel itself being populated inside the workerscript, but nothing yet with the localstorage
<nik90> so I guess that can be a blocker
<Elleo> nik90: you can't do any .imports from workerscripts
<Elleo> nik90: they're very limited on purpose
<Elleo> nik90: http://doc.qt.io/qt-5/qml-qtquick-workerscript.html#restrictions
<nik90> ah yes
<Elleo> nik90: there's also some nasty bugs in qml's xmlhttprequest implementation that it'd be good to avoid via the C++ implementation
#ubuntu-app-devel 2015-04-23
<Elleo> nik90: e.g. it doesn't handle http 302 moved instructions properly
<nik90> Elleo: what's the c++ class we need to implement httprequests? I can take a look at the documents and see if I can implement a plugin or atleast make a start on it
<nik90> Elleo: my c++ is a bit limited and this might be a good way to learn
<Elleo> nik90: it ends up prepending any html 302 moved message to the start of the actual file after following the redirection, so it's no longer proper xml
<Elleo> nik90: well we'd basically just be using straight forward qnetworkrequests
<nik90> ok
<Elleo> nik90: and then maybe something like qxmlsimplereader to parse the RSS
<Elleo> not sure if that's the most flexible option, haven't done much XML parsing in Qt before
<nik90> I guess the C++ implementation will also help fix some bugs we already have where certain podcasts show up with empty
<Elleo> nik90: yeah, it'll certainly fix the one that gives us security errors, and any that use redirects (which is a bunch)
<Elleo> nik90: an alternative approach to doing it in C++ might be to see if we can do something with an XmlListModel in QML
<Elleo> nik90: that might be a little inflexible though, I haven't given it much thought
<nik90> Elleo: ooh I have done that before in clock (long time back) ... but I guess if the network requests are done in c++, might as well build the model there as well
<Elleo> nik90: well if we were using xmllistmodel it'd be doing the network requests for us
<Elleo> nik90: and it does that asynchronously
<nik90> but it doesn't do authentication though
<Elleo> nik90: ah good point, in that case c++ is the way to go
<liuxg> nik90, I found if I got the wrong"Screen.width" by  using "import QtQuick.Window 2.0". I called it in the "Component.onCompleted" in the MainView.
<liuxg> nik90, if I call it in the MouseArea, the value becomes correct. what is the issue here?
<davidcalle> Good morning all
<dholbach> good morning
<DanChapman> morning all
<bzoltan_> Saviq: tvoss: the SIGTERM is handled and it does clear the state date, what is persistant only in case of SIGINT
<Saviq> bzoltan_, yeah, but in case apps need to do something special when the user closes them, do they get the notice?
<Saviq> like is there QML api for that?
<bzoltan_> Saviq: I do not know about such API and I do not think that apps can capture these signals
<bzoltan_> Saviq: such API would make sense, so feel free to file a bug or add a card to the sdk trello
<Saviq> bzoltan_, will do
<bzoltan_> Saviq: but do not expect it in the following 2-3 weeks :) we have loads of critical issues on our hands right now
<Saviq> bzoltan_, sure, it's just a "let's not forget..." thing
<Saviq> bzoltan_, bug #1447566
<ubot5> bug 1447566 in ubuntu-ui-toolkit (Ubuntu) "Need to expose API to notify about user closing the app" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1447566
<bzoltan_> Saviq: thanks
<dpm> mardy, can you join us on #ubuntu-touch-meeting for the dekko meeting?
<Silex> zsombi: ping
<Silex> zsombi: I'm trying to find the cause of https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-clock-app/+bug/1442518, trying to find out wether it's because of the clock app or because of the AlarmModel, and I thought you might be able to quickly answer that question
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1442518 in Ubuntu Clock App "Enabling alarm after midnight schedules it for the next day" [High,Confirmed]
<zsombi> Silex: trying to get to the line you pointed, but LP doesn't seem to be friendly now...
<zsombi> Silex: I'm talking about the line you talked on ubuntu-touch
<Silex> zsombi: the line I pointed is a dead end I think, I'm just reading the code and didn't realise it was comparing QDateTime objects
<Silex> thought "hey if it compares strictly dates (without time) then there's our bug"
<zsombi> Silex: yeah, I just wanted to be sure that I'm not saying bulshit before I answer :)
<Silex> zsombi: anyway, I see there's tests already... why not add one that tests the case for the bug?
<Silex> this will quickly answer if it's in the clock app or in AlarmModel
<Silex> and help a long way in the binary-search :)
<zsombi> Silex: enabling an alarm with a wrong date won't move the date in service for sure
<zsombi> Silex: as if the date checking fails, it will stop saving
<Silex> zsombi: yeah but... look at the first comment in the bug report... _get_next_active_alarm() looks rather bug free. Maybe the bug is around it and still in the Clock app. I guess this will need to wait until I'm home and work out how to run the debugger in the SDK
<Silex> I'll ping you if it turns out that the bug is indeed in the AlarmModel
<zsombi> Silex: I have to disappoint you, but if you declare two datetimes one after each other, the earlier created one will be less than teh second one... the milliseconds do count as well. Alarms service "normalizes" the date by removing the milliseconds from it
<ts__> Hello all, could anyone guide me using swipe panel in qml.
<zsombi> Silex: also, AlarmModel is just a proxy interface, the alarms are handled by the Alarm itself
<zsombi> Silex: can you point me to teh code which enables the alarm?
<nik90> zsombi: one sec, let me get that
<Silex> zsombi: afaik it's http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-clock-dev/ubuntu-clock-app/utopic-3.0/view/head:/app/alarm/AlarmUtils.qml
<Silex> see _get_next_active_alarm()
<nik90> zsombi, Silex https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-clock-dev/ubuntu-clock-app/utopic-3.0/view/head:/app/alarm/AlarmDelegate.qml#L93
<nik90> Silex: I  just realized that's not the function
<nik90> Silex: that function is only called in the bottom edge
<Silex> nik90: haha! your link is very interesting
<Silex> tomorrow.setDate(tomorrow.getDate() + 1)
<Silex> this smells like our bug
<zsombi> told ya
<nik90> zsombi: we are just exploring all possibilities :)
<zsombi> nik90: I know ;P
<Silex> alright, time to make a patch :)
<Silex> thanks for the infos zsombi
<zsombi> Silex: yw
<ts__> swipe panel in qml..any help?
<nik90> Silex: btw do you have a reliable way to reproduce this bug (against which this patch can be tested against?)
<mcphail> nik90: it is the cinderella bug: only breaks after midnight
<Silex> nik90: other than my phone after midnight, no. But if there are tests this is easy to reproduce
<nik90> Silex: so if I create an alarm now for 06:00 AM tomorrow and disable it. If I enable it after midnight I should be able to reproduce it, right?
<nik90> Silex: well the line of code that I linked above can be converted into a JS function that we can have a qml test for
<Silex> nik90: just write a test that creates a disabled stored alarm at 3am, set the current time to 1am, and enable the alarm, then assert the time to next alarm != 2h
<Silex> err, ==
<nik90> yes
<Silex> the repo doens't seem to have test tho
<nik90> Silex: it does, let me grab the link
<nik90> Silex: https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-clock-dev/ubuntu-clock-app/utopic-3.0/files/head:/tests/
<nik90> Silex: alarmUtils unit tests can be found in https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-clock-dev/ubuntu-clock-app/utopic-3.0/view/head:/tests/unit/tst_alarmUtils.qml
<Silex> nik90: good
<Silex> tst_alarm.qml only does very basic creation/editing tests
<Silex> I guess we'll add some test_03_enable_alarm()
<nik90> ack.
<Silex> alright, I noted all these info but now I need to be home to actually start writing code. Will update the ticket when done. Thank you all
<nik90> Silex: cool, looking forward to the patch
<ts__> How to make swipe panel work..QML..
<akiva-thinkpad> zbenjamin, ping. Just letting you know I'm online atm, working through the email you sent me.
<zbenjamin> akiva-thinkpad: cool, already missed you here :)
<akiva-thinkpad> zbenjamin, heh thanks
<akiva-thinkpad> Just a little bit curious... how is ubuntu touch on battery, and how much would it be improved if we used darker themes, given that white pixels use more electricity?
<Silex> akiva-thinkpad: Aquaris 4.5 from BQ lasts less than 4h when used heavily (e.g tower defense game), around 24h if you use it normally and 3 days if you never touch it
<Silex> that's my experience so far
<balloons> akiva-thinkpad, ping ping!
<brendand_> akiva-thinkpad, actually the opposite is true
<akiva-thinkpad> balloons, pong pong
<akiva-thinkpad> brendand_, light pixels use less electricity?
<balloons> akiva-thinkpad, hey, I've been curious about your autopilot plugin for the SDK and haven't been able to get ahold of you. It's nice to see your irc handle around again :-)
<brendand_> akiva-thinkpad, well yes and no
<akiva-thinkpad> balloons, heh, well i must apologize. being pacific time, you guys get up at midnight, and get off work at 8 am
<brendand_> akiva-thinkpad, if the pixel is completely off it will use no electricity
<akiva-thinkpad> brendand_, hmmm
<brendand_> akiva-thinkpad, there is no real powersaving from using a darker theme
<akiva-thinkpad> :O
<balloons> akiva-thinkpad, ahh no worries at all.. Timezones make things hard!
<balloons> akiva-thinkpad, anyways when you get  a moment, let's talk about the plugin
<akiva-thinkpad> balloons, well working on it now, good of time as ever
<balloons> akiva-thinkpad, how can I play around with it? How can I help out? I'm keen to see what it can do. The idea is for you to be able to run autopilot tests without leaving the SDK right?
<akiva-thinkpad> balloons, exactly.
<balloons> akiva-thinkpad, also, as UOS is coming up, do you think this would make for a good demo? We have a show and tell track for 5-10 min demos, I think this would be a good one if you are interested in demoing it
<akiva-thinkpad> sec, you can actually help me with a little mistake I made, when I removed myself as the driver of the project and putting it to the sdk team
<akiva-thinkpad> yah that sounds like fun
<akiva-thinkpad> here I'll grab the lp.
<akiva-thinkpad> balloons, https://launchpad.net/qtcreator-plugin-autopilot
<akiva-thinkpad> the I'll have to push the latest revision so the .pro file can build the plugin properly. bzoltan_ recently changed it around to get it prepped for debian packaging.
<akiva-thinkpad> Hey I'm trying to compile the calculator app, and Its failing here: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/10871529/
<akiva-thinkpad> something to do with the translations. This is a new install of 15.04
<balloons> akiva-thinkpad, excellent. Propose the session here, and choose 'show and tell' track. http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1505/propose_meeting/
<kunal> balloons, those two MR fails randomly
<kunal> sometime pass and some time fails
<balloons> kunal, sorry I missed the MR's, can you re-link>
<kunal> sure
<kunal> https://code.launchpad.net/~pkunal-parmar/ubuntu-calendar-app/WeekNumber/+merge/255078
<kunal> https://code.launchpad.net/~pkunal-parmar/ubuntu-calendar-app/TapToCreateEvent/+merge/254175
<balloons> akiva-thinkpad, can you add a readme that tells you how to test this out on the SDK?
<akiva-thinkpad> balloons, sure. Could you put me as the driver of the project again so I can merge code :)
<akiva-thinkpad> or add me to the sdk team
 * balloons lacks superpowers
<akiva-thinkpad> okay I'll poke zbenjamin
<balloons> bzoltan_, zbenjamin could one of you switch the driver for https://launchpad.net/qtcreator-plugin-autopilot so non-SDK folks can commit to it again?
<akiva-thinkpad> lol thanks
<aquarius> bzoltan_, can I install newer versions of the SDK on Ubuntu 14.04 desktop?
<aquarius> (or anyone else who knows, of course)
<aquarius> chrisccoulson, just thought you'd like to know, I busted out the Bq in the pub the other day and pointed it at html5test... highest score of any phone in the group. Rock :)
<chrisccoulson> aquarius, brilliant :)
<akiva-thinkpad> aquarius, I don't think you can get all the new libraries as easy.
<aquarius> I almost died of smug poisoning
<aquarius> chrisccoulson, on the other hand, then the whole thing hung and I had to restart, so all is not perfect ;)
<aquarius> akiva-thinkpad, that's what I was worried about, but I thought I'd ask bzoltan_ in the hope that I'm wrong :P
<chrisccoulson> aquarius, the phone or the browser?
<akiva-thinkpad> aquarius, 15.04 is a good release :)
<aquarius> chrisccoulson, phone. :P
<chrisccoulson> aquarius, aha, that's ok then :)
<aquarius> akiva-thinkpad, I daresay it is. I'm happy with the LTS. And developing for the phone should not require me to run a developer or interim release, in my opinion. :) I have the emulator, but it'd be nice not to have to use it.
<akiva-thinkpad> aquarius, well it depends what kind of development. Like for example when I had to build the latest QtCreator from source, I had to update my distro because the library version needed was only available in 15.04.
<aquarius> akiva-thinkpad, ah, sure, yeah; if you're developing the platform itself then certainly running the latest release is the best idea!
<aquarius> I am not. :)
<akiva-thinkpad> So maybe not. Still a good idea though.
<nik90> aquarius: we're in the same boat
<aquarius> nik90, yeah. And I can't get beru to run in the emulator, for reasons I don't understand :
<aquarius> hence wondering, can't I just do this on the desktop#?
<nik90> aquarius: you could set up a lxc container and try that out
 * aquarius winces
<aquarius> actually, no, I couldn't, could I?
<aquarius> because the relevant bits of the SDK aren't there
<aquarius> when I *run* it
<aquarius> can I *run* something in a chroot?
 * akiva-thinkpad is a chroot newb
<balloons> akiva-thinkpad, so how can I try out the plugin until you can otherwise commit a readme to the source? can you put something into your personal +junk branch for me to see?
<nik90> aquarius: well I did run dekko and clock app tests using a lxc container at oone point..but it is quite some work to get gui apps up and running
<aquarius> yeah. that sounds like a vicious faff
<Silex> nik90: do you have some link about how to quickly setup an lxc container? I'm used to docker, and atm I just want to apt-get install some stuffs without breaking everything
<akiva-thinkpad> balloons, i'll push and send you the branch. you just need to get the dev version of qt creator from the repos, build the .pro file, and set the executable to /usr/bin/qtcreator
<akiva-thinkpad> sec
<balloons> akiva-thinkpad, if you can put that all nicely together in the readme for the branch, that would be lovely!
<balloons> assume I know nothing :-)
<akiva-thinkpad> balloons, well do
<nik90> Silex: http://nik90.com/fiddling-around-with-lxc-containers/ ..
<Silex> nik90: thanks
<DanChapman> Silex: I had goodsuccess with docker and the SDK to develop dekko, something like this works pretty good https://bitbucket.org/snippets/dekkoproject/j88X
 * balloons sees another demo here
<balloons> *wink* *wink*
<DanChapman> oh yeah!!! damn I forgot to register a session
<nik90> DanChapman: that's your cue :P
<Silex> DanChapman: yeah, I was more talking about running it *on my phone*
<Silex> using apt-get on the phone is not recommanded
<Silex> thought I could fool around by doing it in a lxc container
<nik90> Silex: oh
<Silex> on the desktop I just use docker
<nik90> that's beyond what I know..may be some platform devs like ogra_ or sergiusens can probably help you there
<Silex> DanChapman: any advantages on running the ubuntu SDK in a docker? I don't quite see it
<Silex> DanChapman: I can see the advantage of wanting to box chromium but the ubuntu sdk?
<mcphail> Silex: might keep all those nasty chroots out of the mount lists
<DanChapman> Silex: to be able create ubuntu apps with the latest SDK on non 14.10/15.04 desktops
<Silex> DanChapman: right, I run 14.10 I didn't think of the other desktops
<Silex> mcphail's argument is interesting too
<mzanetti> popey, meeting?
<mzanetti> we've got a guest today :)
<popey> oh, sorry. doing 3 things at once.
<akiva-thinkpad> balloons, https://code.launchpad.net/~akiva/qtcreator-plugin-autopilot/qtcreator-plugin-autopilot
<akiva-thinkpad> I put the instructions [hastily] into the changelog.
<akiva-thinkpad> and that was before it dawned on me that you wanted a readme .txt file. I'll do that tomorrow I guess :)
<akiva-thinkpad> anyways I have to head out.
<akiva-thinkpad> cheers everyone
<ogra_> Silex, you can download http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-core/releases/vivid/release/ubuntu-core-15.04-core-armhf.tar.gz and untar it to /home/phablet ... then enable ssh with: android-gadget-service enable ssh ... then you can ssh localhost from the terminal app and use the unpacked tarball as chroot to work in
<ogra_> (indeed with some ssh key setup and so on)
<Silex> ogra_: thanks!
<Silex> so plain chroot, okay
<ogra_> well, i have never tried with lxc ... might work
<karni> I can't find where 'PopupUtils.open' is documented, and it's all over our examples.
<ogra_> the essential bit is the ssh phablet@localhost bit
<ogra_> the plain terminal-app is to restrictive to run chroots
<nik90> karni: yes that's indeed a undocumented part of the SDK.
<nik90> karni: what I did in the past was to look at PopupUtils.js (I think) code in the sdk source tree
<nik90> karni: let me grab the link for you if I can find it
<karni> nik90: I guess I'm left with that. I'm having problems accessing variables when using them to populate dialog text, etc, I think they're out of scope.
<karni> nik90: /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/qt5/qml/Ubuntu/Components/Popups/internalPopupUtils.js
<nik90> karni: indeed they are...what I did there was do ->  var varName = Qt.binding( function ({ return model.name}) )
<karni> nik90: I suppose that's that?
<nik90> karni: yes
<karni> nik90: thank you :)
<nik90> yw
<nik90> karni: actually https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/trunk/view/head:/modules/Ubuntu/Components/Popups/popupUtils.js
<karni> thank you
<nik90> not internalPopupUtils.js
<karni> will have a look
<karni> oh, that's small
<karni> nik90: is anything obviously wrong here? http://paste.ubuntu.com/10872495/
<karni> nik90: the text property is not resolved when I see the dialog
<karni> zbenjamin: hey bro, I'd like to bring this issue to attention of the SDK team. it's not the first time I see timer being used as a workaround (and I was forced to do it similarily myself, though in different cases) http://askubuntu.com/questions/282629/how-to-display-popup-dialog-after-app-start
<sverzegnassi> karni, FWIW, just an idea: why not expose the Dialog as JS var, while loading it though PopupUtils.open()? i.e. http://paste.ubuntu.com/10872666/
<karni> sverzegnassi: yes, thank you for your response. I talked to nik90, and he suggested the same way, so I'm following that right now.
<sverzegnassi> karni: ah ok, good to hear you solved it! :-)
<karni> sverzegnassi: cheers :)
<zbenjamin> karni: hey, you asking the wrong guy :D zsombi, t1mp or kalikiana hack on the UiTK i do 99,9% the tools
<karni> zbenjamin: I forgot who does uitk and found you hanging out here haha :D
<zbenjamin> :D
<karni> zsombi: t1mp: hey bros, I'd like to bring this issue to attention of the SDK team. it's not the first time I see timer being used as a workaround (and I was forced to do it similarily myself, though in different cases) http://askubuntu.com/questions/282629/how-to-display-popup-dialog-after-app-start
<t1mp> karni: interesting
<t1mp> karni: I wonder if the onCompleted is really called
<t1mp> karni: or perhaps when onCompleted is triggered, the Rectangle parent is not yet set. Then the popup will fail to open because it uses the parent of the Rectangle to find the root window in which to show the popover
<t1mp> karni: the second parameter of PopupUtils.open() is only there for the popover to point to that object. If you don't pass it, the popover will simply be centered in your window.
<karni> t1mp: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~libqtelegram-team/libqtelegram/telegram-app/view/head:/ui/DialogPage.qml#L843
<karni> t1mp: sendPhotoTimer is right above. if I try to call the code that is in onTriggered directly, it won't work.
<karni> if I use a timer, it works.
<karni> t1mp: though this is not as trivial example as the first one, so I can't rule out other factors,
<karni> t1mp: I could think when root component onComplete is called, UI tree is ready and visible, no?
<karni> *would think
<t1mp> karni: yes, I think so too, but this is not the root component
<karni> well, regardless, if Component.onCompleted is called, one would think the rect is Complete, but you're suggesting it may not be visible yet?
<t1mp> karni: I'm suggesting that the parent of Rectangle may not be completed yet
<karni> ah, right
<t1mp> karni: internally, the parent of the popover is set to the root item (because the popover can be positioned outside of the item that calls it)
<t1mp> I'm not sure that this is the problem, but it could be it
<t1mp> that would explain why it works with a timer
<karni> yup, I think you're right t1mp
<karni> if I ever see a timer used in similar case, I'll mention this
<karni> (to the requestor, not here :) )
<t1mp> karni: can you report a bug for this?
<t1mp> karni: in https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-ui-toolkit
<karni> sure, t1mp
<t1mp> we should find a way to make it work
<t1mp> thanks
<karni> cheers
<karni> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1447735
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1447735 in ubuntu-ui-toolkit (Ubuntu) "PopupUtils.open may not work from non-root Component.onCompleted" [Undecided,New]
<akiva-thinkpad> zbenjamin, For the factory, I created it once at initialization, and I grab it with a static_cast from the object pool to add new run configurations. The memory leak is fixed, and is no longer creating those factories over and over again.
<akiva-thinkpad> good catch :)
<ant400468> hi all, what is the command to execute for install an html5 app on ubuntu phone (locally)? the app is copied in /tmp dir with extension .click. thank you
<akiva-thinkpad> hi ant400468  o/
 * akiva-thinkpad is not an html5 dev
<ant400468> hi
<ant400468> here? this chat?
<akiva-thinkpad> popey, do you know?
<ant400468> no
<akiva-thinkpad> ant400468, this is chat :) Come and stay awhile
<ant400468> what is popey, is a food? i joke
<akiva-thinkpad> ha
<nik90> well since it is a click package, installing it should be similar to other click package installation
<nik90> pkcon install-local --allow-untrusted path/to/click
<ant400468> how?
<nik90> ^^
<ant400468> thank you a lot nik
<nik90> ant400468: yw
<akiva-thinkpad> nik90, btw before I go; what are you thinking of doing for the online summit? I wouldnt mind joining you again on hangouts
<ant400468> and after i will see it in app scope, its true?
<ant400468> i try
<nik90> akiva-thinkpad: I haven't decided really..although I will be joining stuart on the Ubuntu Component Store again
<nik90> ant400468: just pull to refresh the app scope and u should see it
<ant400468> thank you again
<nik90> akiva-thinkpad: there is already a session planned for that on the may 6th in the evening
<akiva-thinkpad> nik90, oh yah! Sheesh, been out of qml for so long, havn't contributed anything to it ;_;
<om26er_> Elleo, Hi!
<nik90> akiva-thinkpad: stuart made it even easier now with the community store
<akiva-thinkpad> I look forward to it!
<nik90> akiva-thinkpad: submitting now is as easy as "ucs submit launchpad-branch" !
<om26er_> Elleo, How can I reproduce bug 1444947 without twitter. Right now twitter webapp seems to be broken.
<ubot5> bug 1444947 in ubuntu-keyboard "Keyboard crashes if provided invalid surrounding data from a client" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1444947
<akiva-thinkpad> awesome
<Elleo> om26er_: it'll happen in the browser same as in the webapp
<Elleo> om26er_: if you go to http://mobile.twitter.com/
<nik90> akiva-thinkpad: I will post on r/ubuntuappdev of all interesting session when I get a better idea later..
<Elleo> om26er_: alternatively any username/password field that allows free text in the username field (so not email fields, etc.) will also trigger it
<om26er_> Elleo, mobile.twitter.com does not open as well :D I'll try facebook
<Elleo> om26er_: I think facebook might set hints on their username field that disable preedit (not certain though)
<Elleo> om26er_: but basically any username field that shows the word ribbon (so words get placed into preedit) should work
<akiva-thinkpad> nik90, very cool. Alright I'm off; see you all around
<nik90> akiva-thinkpad: see you
<ant400468> thank you very much nik your command work well, well done
<nik90> ant400468: cool, have fun
<om26er_> Elleo, reddit.com worked. :) how can I verify bug 1445532 ?
<ubot5> bug 1445532 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu) "Keyboard should be able to load plugins from custom paths" [Wishlist,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1445532
<Elleo> om26er_: there's instructions in the first comment on this MR: https://code.launchpad.net/~michael-sheldon/ubuntu-keyboard/custom-plugin-paths/+merge/256285
<ant400468> nik90 thanks i switching from iphone 6 128 GB and is a lot hard search all i needed, but ubuntu is ubuntu and at least one chance i have to give it!
<david_________> Bonsoir, un francophone sur le chat ?
<nik90> ant400468: Do keep in mind that it is a first-generation software and is only bound to get better over time. You should really take a look at iPhone1 or Android 1.0 and see their limitations when they came out.
<nik90> ant400468: that said, facing any issue or stuck somewhere, feel free to raise questions
<nik90> ant400468: someone might come along and help you out ;)
<ant400468> nik90 yes yes i mean, i remember, for being a first version was a great start, my soul is open source, i' m a java/j2ee/grails/groovy developer  8 years old.  that's why i have to at least try. if i can help someone i do it kindly :) the problem is the time, the work take a lot of the daytime :)
<ant400468> thank you again and sorry for my english, i'm an italian boy :) i will back soon here, hear it! bye
<david_________> salut ! je cherche un peu d'aide en francais !
<davidcalle> david_________, ?
<davidcalle> Salut, quel est le souci ?
<rickspencer3> has anyone seen this issue: when I use a popover, the titles and toolbars for my tabs disappear after closing it
#ubuntu-app-devel 2015-04-24
<amrlima> hi, is there a way to add a share widget to a scope? Can the "actions" preview widget be used like that?
<zsombi> t1mp: karni: I have the feeling the dialog is not shown due to its parent not being set/visible. Remember, the root Item is not yet known by the FW when the topmost component is completed. The QGuiApplication::topLevelWindows() will get the QQuickView listed only after the actual root item's onCompleted is emitted. The timer makes sure the call is after that, so the rootItem is detected and teh dialig sizing-positioning is doable
<dholbach> good morning
<akiva-thinkpad> dholbach, morning
<dholbach> hey akiva-thinkpad
<justCarakas> heey akiva-thinkpad :)
<akiva-thinkpad> justCarakas, oh hey hows it going?
<akiva-thinkpad> how goes the html5?
<akiva-thinkpad> justCarakas, are you going to attend the ubuntu online summit?
<justCarakas> I'm working on a bible app with angular
<karni> zsombi: t1mp: perhaps it would make sense to have a signal that lets developers know when the UI is actually ready? otherwise, we'll have dozens of timers around the code, and that's really ugly.
<justCarakas> and my app BE Mobile works again :)
<akiva-thinkpad> justCarakas, ah thats cool !
<justCarakas> I'm going to try to follow as much as I can from work, but I can't even follow the Q&A's anymore because then Im on my way home because of daylight saving
<akiva-thinkpad> lol yah tell me about it
<akiva-thinkpad> the gang here starts work at 12am my time, and finishes 8 am my time
<akiva-thinkpad> so if I am actually here, that is indicative of a very upside down sleep schedule :P
<akiva-thinkpad> mmmm looks like I got a refresh button for autopilot :)
<justCarakas> akiva-thinkpad: poor you
<justCarakas> akiva-thinkpad: I was just wondering if I would scrap the new testament from showing could I dubble launch the app as Tanakh app ?
<akiva-thinkpad> heh now your speaking my language ~
<akiva-thinkpad> I wish more translations were public domain, as I don't think artscroll is
<justCarakas> too bad
<justCarakas> I wouldn't mind adding a hebrew translation
<akiva-thinkpad> Tell me bout it~
<t1mp> zsombi: when we get the functionality that tracks changes in the parent maybe we can use that to show the popover when the root item is detected?
<justCarakas> anyway akiva-thinkpad if you would find one I would include it :)
<akiva-thinkpad> justCarakas, will keep my open
<zsombi> t1mp: the problem is that we know that the topmost items is the root item only after we get the QQuickWindow. And thereá sno signal which would tell us that now it is set
<zsombi> karni: ^ also to you
<zsombi> karni: so the problem si we don't know when that is happening :/
<zsombi> is
<karni> zsombi: then we emit a signal down the tree once we get the qquickwindow? a new signal.
<zsombi> karni: we don't know when we do get that, there's noone telling us, QGuiApplication has no signal which would say
<karni> Can't believe what I'm hearing. I'm not saying you're right, but I consider these things so basic I'm puzzled we can't do such things propely.
<karni> lol, I'm not saying you're wrong ;)
<karni> I totally flipped that hehe
<zsombi> karni: this is not teh first time this popped up, believe me
<karni> oh I do believe you
<davidcalle> bzoltan_, zbenjamin, hey, how can you update an existing qmlproject to a newer template?
<bzoltan_> davidcalle:  there is no automatic migration tool... you do it manually
<nik90> bzoltan_: with the release of ubuntu 15.04, can we expect a 15.04 framework anytime soon with the new APIs?
<bzoltan_> nik90:  the frameworks are available both from the SDK and on the device
<bzoltan_> nik90:  and to be honest, the frameworks do not really define the APIs .. they are what is in the release
<nik90> bzoltan_: true, but without the 15.04-framework, developers cant get to use U.C 1.2?
<nik90> well glad to see it finally available
<bzoltan_> nik90:  the framework is there for developers, all you need is a 15.04 device
<nik90> bzoltan_: yeah now it is..previously there wasn't a 15.04 framework on a 15.04 device. well atleast I remember it complaining about such a framework not recognized
<bzoltan_> nik90:  Yeps, since then it was fixed
<davidcalle> bzoltan_, so manually... ok, but how?
<bzoltan_> davidcalle: I would make an empty app from the new template and copy to it the qml files and whatever it needs from the old project. I do not think it takes more than that.
<bzoltan_> davidcalle:  obviously you will nedd to make the tests for example on your own. But there is no way to magically create tests for an app :)
<popey> nik90: confirmed, my vivid device has ubuntu-sdk-15.04* frameworks
<nik90> popey: yup, I just checked as well. Time to get the online docs updated to show all the new stuff finally so that app devs can prepare their apps to use the cool new stuff that landed in the sdk.
 * nik90 gets back to his blog post about the sdk
<davidcalle> bzoltan_, no of course, I was just looking for the right steps to migrate. So it would be somethin like : 1) rename you app folder to something else 2) create an app with the same name/appid/whatever with the new template 3) move your qml and .bzr files
<zbenjamin> davidcalle: probably it would be enough to move the Makefile over
<karni> It seems QML Label is using font.weight: Font.Light instead of Font.Normal as default (although I'm not seeing that in the source). can someone confirm that? I would also add that font weight is not exposed via property - and if that's by design (for UI consistency), then we're trading that over flexibility, forcing the developer to use Label with font.pixelSize set manually with FontUtils.sizeToPixels(fontSize)
<nik90> karni: well since QML Label is derived from Qt Text, you should be able to use all the properties that Qt Text offers as well, no?
<karni> oh, it's actually not *wrapped* in something else, that large doc comment was confusing. nik90, true ;))
<karni> anyhow, the question about the default holds. light is not very easy/convenient to read.
<nik90> karni: I think this was a design change a couple of months..cant remember exactly when
<nik90> I haven't paid too much attention to it because it doesn't affect the readability for me atleast
<karni> nik90: I admitted that user was right in our case https://bugs.launchpad.net/libqtelegram/+bug/1437892
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1437892 in libqtelegram "Font used in conversations is too thin" [Medium,In progress]
<nik90> it seems to be a trend lately going for Font.Light
<karni> Font.Normal is so much better
<karni> (in this particular case, at least)
<davidcalle> zbenjamin, I've tried to move a newer makefile (on several projects) and it consistently fails to build after that.
<m-b-o> popey o/ Can't connect...
<m-b-o> popey or no hangout now?
<popey> m-b-o: can we do irc?
<popey> #ubuntu-touch-meeting ?
<nik90> aquarius: you about?
<aquarius> I am
<nik90> aquarius: one sec, let me share a link
<SturmFlut> van QGeoSatelliteInfoSource be used on the phone? Is the implementation connected to the actual GPS backend?
<SturmFlut> s/van/can/
<parnstermia> Hi, i want to learn how to do a graphical interface for my c++ application, I'd like to use it in linux enviroments, what language, or what should i look in order to do it?
<parnstermia> i've never done anything like this before
<vitimiti> I am working on this app: https://launchpad.net/youtube-dl-ubutouch | I need to ship the youtubedl binary I have in the backend folder in the click package and know where it is installed exactly (same place as qmldir) so as to be able to execute it with a QProcess. Can somebody help me with that?
<popey> vitimiti: nice
<popey> vitimiti: i think some other apps do this with a small c++ plugin
<vitimiti> popey, thanks, but I can't properly create the package. I was expecting being able to set a dependency for youtube-dl, but click packages don't let me do that
<popey> correct
<popey> you need to ship your binary inside the click
<vitimiti> This is my problem, I don't seem to be able to handle that properly, it's already inside the project, and I don't know where I should install it in the system or how to do so, either
<popey> i dont know, maybe ask on the G+ community
<vitimiti> I'll try that, popey, thanks
<vitimiti> popey, can you tell me where this G+ community is? I can't find it, I don't use G+ that much
<DanChapman> vitimiti: https://plus.google.com/u/0/communities/111350780270925540549
<vitimiti> Thank you, DanChapman
<DanChapman> np
<renatu> charles, what is the state of silo 8?
<vitimiti> I want to install an i386 emulator to try my app, I see there are many versions for it, like devel, proposed, etc. What should I should if I'm using a qmake project?
<nik90> devel-proposed
<nik90> vitimiti: ^^
<vitimiti> nik90, thank you
<rickspencer3> anyone know what happened to the devices tab in 15.04?
<rickspencer3> in QtCreator, I mean
<DanChapman> rickspencer3: i still have it on the left tab bar
<rickspencer3> thanks DanChapman
<rickspencer3> the PPA was probably uninstalled when I upgraded or something
<juzzlin> Is there anyone who would be able to fix this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qtcreator-plugin-cmake/+bug/1299441
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1299441 in qtcreator-plugin-cmake (Ubuntu) "Regression: Qt Creator cannot run the executable" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<josharenson> My application is reporting NetworkingStatus.online as always true. Any reason that might be the case?
<josharenson> Seems to work on mobile. There are several bad bugs that I only see on desktop though.
<vitimiti> The i386 devel proposed emulator is never telling the SDK if it's connected or not or if it has the developer mode enabled or not. Is this a known issue or is it that I have to wait even more? I've been waiting several hours already
#ubuntu-app-devel 2015-04-25
<bzoltan_> balloons:  the normal process is that non-SDK people send MRs against the  project and we review them before integration.
<christian_> hi guys
<christian_> someone can tell how to set download path for ubuntu-download-manager
<christian_> i cant find it on the api docs
<akiva-thinkpad> hello all
<bzoltan_> vitimiti:  would you please check what SDK version do you have? apt-cache policy qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu ubuntu-emulator
<bzoltan_> akiva-thinkpad:  hello there, how is going?
<bzoltan_> vitimiti: The emulators are development enabled by default. You can also check from the terminal with `adb devices` if the emulator is visible.
<akiva-thinkpad> bzoltan_, good. Just thinking about the plugin. BTW, I accidently took myself off as driver of the project, putting the sdk team in control. Mind either moving me to the sdk team or putting me back on as driver of the project, so I can actually merge to trunk?
<bzoltan_> akiva-thinkpad:  done
<bzoltan_> akiva-thinkpad:  after the project is integrated to the SDK we need to follow the same QA process as the other plugins, so you need to get each MR reviewed and tested before merging to the trunk :)
<akiva-thinkpad> bzoltan_, well do
<akiva-thinkpad> thanks
<bzoltan_> akiva-thinkpad:  of course the ultimate target is to upstream your plugin to the main QtC :) specially that in this cycle we are going to move to the QtSDK installation model
<akiva-thinkpad> the qtsdk installation model?
<bzoltan_> akiva-thinkpad:  it means that Ubuntu SDK will not depend on the distro Qt packages, but it will be a compact QtC with all the dependencies included.
<akiva-thinkpad> Interesting
<bzoltan_> akiva-thinkpad:  the problem is that with 15.10 the Qt will be on 5.5 or even newer... when the LTS what we still support is on 5.2  It is impossible to provide the same functionality and same UI from a single QtC what builds on both 5.6 and 5.2 Qt
<akiva-thinkpad> bzoltan_, so the goal is to have the sdk up to snuff for all lts's?
<bzoltan_> akiva-thinkpad:  The developers wil hardly realize the difference :) The bonus is that the Ubuntu SDK will just work on Debian-Fedora-OSX too ... with certain limitations of course
<bzoltan_> akiva-thinkpad:  Yes, LTS is LTS ... we must provide SDK bits to developers who are using LTS
<akiva-thinkpad> bzoltan_, hmmmm, interesting.
<vitimiti> bzoltan_, sorry, I reformated the PC and I wasn't looking, let me check
<vitimiti> bzoltan_, http://paste.ubuntu.com/10885445/
<bzoltan_> vitimiti:  cool, so you have the latest stock stuff from 15.04
<bzoltan_> vitimiti:  do you see the running emulator from adb devices?
<vitimiti> bzoltan_, my PC is really slow and it's still reinstalling the click targets, let me install the device again and test that in some time
<bzoltan_> vitimiti:  OK In the UI you can follow how the emulatordevice boots up.
<vitimiti> bzoltan_, yes, but it keeps saying that it's loading with the activity indicator and the device is never ready to install the click build and test it, it's always showing activity in the does it have connection and does it have the developer mode enabled parts
<vitimiti> I'll test it again with adb devices, too when I reinstall it, though
<bzoltan_> vitimiti:  running an emulator is a processor and memory heavy operation. What PC do you use?
<vitimiti> bzoltan_, an AMD bobcat, ASUS K53U-A53U. I know it takes time, but with the devel it works, with the devel-proposed it doesn't. Maybe it's more resource wanting and my PC can't cope with it?
<vitimiti> Alright, this time it didn't even install. I might wait until I have a better PC for the emulators
<mrqtros> Hi all
<mrqtros> Ubuntu.Web module isn't working under 15.04 on device
<mrqtros> Did anyone meet the same issue?
<bzoltan_> vitimiti:  your machine should be fine with the emulator. I am working with emulators with much weaker hw.  Would you trz the 14.09 proposed?
<vitimiti> bzoltan_, I will try it
<vitimiti> bzoltan_, I just had my terminal open while opening the SDK and this appeared out of nowhere: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10886447/
<Esd_> Hi all, I'm trying to get starting with making an app for ubuntu phone using qa creator.  I don't quite understand what a "kit" is though.  Could someone please explain that to me?
<popey> Esd_: mostly a chroot in which you build the app before deployment
<Esd_> popey, are there details of how that works documented anywhere?
<akiva-thinkpad> i'll have to thank zbenjamin for correcting my coding style. I was making local variables into members of my class.
<popey> Esd_: https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/start/ubuntu-sdk/using-device-kits/
<akiva-thinkpad> huh, glad I know how silly that is now.
<Esd_> popey, thanks!
<popey> np
<vitimiti> bzoltan_, I could install the rtm-14.09 proposed one, I'm going to see now if it can recognize a connection and the developer mode
<vitimiti> It'll take some time
<vitimiti> bzoltan_, now that one works but it seems my project's libraries are too new: "file:///opt/click.ubuntu.com/youtube-dl-ubutouch.vitimiti/1.0/YouTube-DL-UbuTouch/Main.qml:25 plugin cannot be loaded for module "YouTube_DL_UbuTouch": The plugin '/opt/click.ubuntu.com/youtube-dl-ubutouch.vitimiti/1.0/lib/i386-linux-gnu/YouTube_DL_UbuTouch/libYouTube_DL_UbuTouchbackend.so' uses incompatible Qt library. (5.4.1) [debug]"
<bzoltan_> vitimiti:  You need to use 14.10 Kit for that emulator
<bzoltan_> vitimiti:  your qml plugin was built on 15.04 Kit what has newer and so incompatible Qt than the 14.09
<christian_> hi guys
<christian_> someone can help me?... iam using ubuntu-download manager for ubuntu phone qml app
<christian_> but i cant set download path
<peterMX> Hi guys
<christian_> hi
<peterMX> How are you @christian_ ?
<mzanetti> sturmflut, ping
<sturmflut> mzanetti: Pong!
<mzanetti> sturmflut, reading your app whishlist
<sturmflut> mzanetti: Yay!
<mzanetti> sturmflut, re WiFi scanner: http://notyetthere.org/openstore/v1/wifiscanner.mzanetti_0.1_armhf.click (currently crashes on rtm - works on vivid)
<sturmflut> Oooooh
<mzanetti> sturmflut, re Bluetooth scanner: QtBluetooth should allow scanning already today
<peterMX> Some one has a nice app to share?
<mzanetti> sturmflut, re tasker: I've got this running on my phone, still needs a ui to add rules, and some phone related plugins: https://github.com/guh/guh/wiki
<sturmflut> mzanetti: I talked over it with Wellark_ and my last information was that the connectivity-api is the API to ask for WiFi, Bluetooth etc. Direct access to some services (e.g. NetworkManager) will apparently be restricted later, I don't know which API QtBluetooth talks to
<sturmflut> mzanetti: Keep 'em coming ;)
<mzanetti> sturmflut, I'm afraid that's it for now
<mzanetti> sturmflut, yeah... no chance to do a wifi scanner confined atm... this one only runs unconfined... so make sure to read the source before installing :P
<sturmflut> mzanetti: This is just great! I wish I had the time to do more stuff, but that thing called "my actual job" keeps interfering
<mzanetti> sturmflut, QtBluetooth talks to Bluez...  actually I haven't tried if it runs confined.
<mzanetti> sturmflut, ah right, one more
<sturmflut> mzanetti: I think the most important thing for now would be a GPS Status app. I've started to build one, but promptly ran into a non-working API again :/ mandel ist about to fix it
<mzanetti> sturmflut, I had success in packaging up nmap with an app and do a network scanner - confined
<sturmflut> mzanetti: I didn't know that nmap supported unprivileged ICMP
<mzanetti> let me push the code
<mzanetti> sturmflut, lp:~mzanetti/+junk/netscan
<mzanetti> sturmflut, you need to apt-get install nmap:armhf in the chroot
<mzanetti> sturmflut, then this should run (probably only tested on vivid), scan your local net, list hosts and allow opening each open port in the browser
<sturmflut> I'll have a look at it after wrangling with libSDL2 yet again :)
<mzanetti> the terminal would require support for ssh:// and telnet:// to make it really cool :D
<sturmflut> mzanetti: Adding all of this to the list right now
<christian_> someone have experience using ubuntu-download-manager or ubuntu-content?
<christian_> https://developer.ubuntu.com/api/qml/sdk-14.10/Ubuntu.Content.index/
<sturmflut> AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH I did it
<sturmflut> popey: It might not look like much, but http://i.imgur.com/luUYWCk.png is libSDL2 drawing random pixels
<sturmflut> mzanetti: ^^
<mzanetti> hah
<mzanetti> nice
<vitimiti> bzoltan_, yes, I supposed so. Thank you for all the help :)
<vitimiti> I'll try compiling with the other kit
<mzanetti> sturmflut, this one might be worth linking too, in case someone wants to pick up a port: https://github.com/rogora/hangish
<sturmflut> mzanetti: Added!
<sturmflut> mzanetti: Looks quite interesting, I didn't know that the Hangouts API is open enough.
<cimm> What should I listen to to know a page was pushed on top of the stack? Is there an onVisible style handler on PageStack? Can't find anything in the documentation.
<cimm> answering my own question: onVisibleChanged seems to work
<parnstermia|2> how can i built an visual interface for my c++ ap?
<parnstermia|2> parnstermia|2: any tips of where to start?
#ubuntu-app-devel 2015-04-26
<harsh0707051> Hi
<harsh0707051> I am getting following warning: :-1: warning: desktop_Exec (TestApp): found unexpected Exec with architecture 'all': ./qtc_device_debughelper.py
<harsh0707051> = systemd = {   "error": {},   "info": {     "snappy-systemd_peer_hooks_disallowed_with_snappy-systemd": {       "manual_review": false,       "text": "OK"     },     "snappy-systemd_peer_hooks_required_snappy-systemd": {       "manual_review": false,       "text": "OK"     }   },   "warn": {} } = url_dispatcher = {   "error": {},   "info": {     "url_dispatcher_peer_hooks_disallowed_with_urls": {       "manual_revie
<harsh0707051> And following is error
<harsh0707051> :-1: error: security_policy_version_matches_framework (TestApp.apparmor): Invalid framework 'ubuntu-sdk-15.04'
<harsh0707051> can anyone tell me how to resolve it?
<harsh0707051> this is debug log:
<harsh0707051> Debug-helper> Setting up environment Debug-helper> TmpDir:      /home/phablet/.local/share/ubuntutestapp.saurabhnemade/ Debug-helper> AppId:       ubuntutestapp.saurabhnemade_TestApp_0.1 Debug-helper> Environment: confined Debug-helper> Environment initialized, starting the application Debug-helper> Executing /usr/bin/ubuntu-html5-app-launcher['/usr/bin/ubuntu-html5-app-launcher', '$@', '--www=www', '--inspector'] Tr
<harsh0707051> Traceback (most recent call last):   File "./qtc_device_debughelper.py", line 155, in <module>     os.execv(effective_cmd,args) PermissionError: [Errno 13] Permission denied Error in sys.excepthook: Traceback (most recent call last):
<harsh0707051> Original exception was: Traceback (most recent call last):   File "./qtc_device_debughelper.py", line 155, in <module>     os.execv(effective_cmd,args) PermissionError: [Errno 13] Permission denied
<peterMX> where can I find a book about ubuntu sdk??? someone know?
<parnstermia> Hi i was wondering if anyone can guide me of what i have to do or learn to build a simple visual interface for a c++ application
<ahayzen> popey, should there be a session for weather here or do we know enough about what we are doing? http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1505/all/
<ahayzen> t1mp, ping
<dkessel> on vivid - i am having trouble getting the ubuntu sdk to recognize my emulator (which i created with the SDK itself). it gets stuck while trying to detect the device: http://i.imgur.com/3dkf8kx.png
<dkessel> i have completed the first use wizard
<dkessel> does anybody know how to get around it?
<DanChapman> dkessel are you able to create an emualtor from the CL with ubuntu-emulator create *?
<dkessel> DanChapman: yes. and doing that gets me to the same result unfortunately :(
<DanChapman> dkessel: you on vivid?
<dkessel> DanChapman: yup
<DanChapman> dkessel: hmmm let me see if i can get it to run. I havn't used an emulator in a while
<dkessel> vitimiti: the backlog says you might have had the problem, too... could you fix it?
<dkessel> i mean: were you able to?
<dkessel> DanChapman: ^ and thanks. if it doesn't work for you, i will look for a bug or file one
<vitimiti> dkessel, the 14.09 proposed one worked
<dkessel> vitimiti: oh, ok thanks
<DanChapman> dkessel: 14.09 proposed works for me. devel image adb says the device is offline and I can't seem to get it going. It runs for me just can't get QtCreator to pick it up
<DanChapman> dkessel, in short 14.09 proposed seems to be the only functioning one atm
<tek2> DanChapman, I just logged in here to ask a question that it seems you are in the middle of answering: was the question you're answering (I missed) about an emulator that starts but qt creator can't connect to?
<DanChapman> tek2: good timing :-) yes the devel channel emaulator image seems to be broken. rtm-14.09-proposed works though.
<dkessel> ok thanks DanChapman
<tek2> DanChapman, cool, thanks for the tip.  trying it right now!
<dkessel> i am filing a bug. you guys can click "affects me" in a minute ;)
<DanChapman> dkessel: sure thing. :-)
<dkessel> meh, launchpad internal problems. will try again in a few minutes...
<tek2> DanChapman, I just created an emu with the setting mentioned and it boots and shows properly in the Devices window.  I can't seem to autogenerate a kit for it though.  is there another way that you know of?
<dkessel> bug 1448745 - DanChapman tek2 vitimiti , hit "affects me" if this affects you too....
<ubot5> bug 1448745 in qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu (Ubuntu) "qtcreator ubuntu plugin does not detect device start for "vivid" series emulators" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1448745
<tek2> dkessel, will d
<tek2> do
<dkessel> tek2: i used a kit with "14.10" in the dialog that pops up...
<dkessel> there is also an option in "settings->ubuntu" for creating such a kit
<tek2> ah, i think i picked 14.04 - that was prob the issue then
<tek2> when i create a kit manually and try to run it, i always get the custom executable dialog showing up.  how can i avoid that?
<bzoltan_> dkessel:  do you see the emulator from the terminal with adb devices?
<vitimiti> dkessel, I'll check and decide
<dkessel> bzoltan_: yes, but it was listed as "offline"
<bzoltan_> dkessel:  can you adb shell into it?
<dkessel> bzoltan_: let me create it again and try...
<bzoltan_> dkessel:  if the device is offline and you can not connect to it from the terminal then the SDK has not much to do with this problem...it seems that the emulator image itself is busted
<tek2> dkessel and DanChapman, just getting back here after getting this all working finally.  thanks for your help!
<dkessel> tek2: enjoy developing then :)
<dkessel> bzoltan_: ok, so i have tried again and it is listed as "offline".  i can change the package of the bug ... any recommendation?
<bzoltan_> dkessel:  before that would you confirm that the device is not available with adb shell?
<dkessel> bzoltan_: adb shell says "error: device offline"
<bzoltan_> dkessel:  the closest package to this problem is the https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/goget-ubuntu-touch
<bzoltan_> dkessel:  right, that is the reason ... the emulator is simple not acessible. Sadly QtC can not help with it.
<bzoltan_> dkessel:  I will check it out tomorrow morning with the devs
 * bzoltan_ is in GMT+2
<dkessel> bzoltan_: ok thanks :) me too
<mivoligo> mhall119: ping
<zyrox> Hi, I'm trying to create a hello world app on 15.04 but the i386 emulator keeps crashing my entire system when the welcome screen show up. Anyone have any suggestions?
<zyrox> Installing the proprietary nvidia driver and starting the emulator from terminal seems to work better
<tk> dont suppose this is the place to ask about all snappy isssues or just app dev?
#ubuntu-app-devel 2016-04-25
<MurtazaJawadwala> Hi all, I am having Raspberry Pi 2 project, needed developer for programming. Please contact me at murtaza@systematixinfotech.com
<nik90> timp, ping
<timp> nik90: hi
<timp> I'm in a meeting for about 20 more minutes
<nik90> timp, ah ok..pls ping me whenever you're free.
<MurtazaJawadwala> Hi Nik90
<MurtazaJawadwala> are you interested for Raspberry Pi project?
<timp> nik90: hi. Did you have a question for me?
<nik90> timp, yes,
<nik90> timp, I started using APL, and it is amazing..kind like PageStack 2.0..however I am not clear on a few things.
<nik90> Is there a way to find out the page depth of a particular column?
<nik90> Here is a use-case. I have primary page which occupies the full app width and height (1-column layout). On pressing the search header button, I would like to show the search page on the 2nd column. I also want a way to hide that page and go back to a 1 column layout when the user is done with the search page.
<nik90> This also applies to other pages like the settings page etc. etc.
<nik90> How do I go about doing this?
<nik90> I was thinking of querying the page properties in a particular column, or maybe check the page depth and pop the necessary pages, but it is unclear for me on how to proceed. May be I am looking at this in the wrong way
<timp> nik90: so when you switch to a two-column layout, you want the primary page to resize and use only the first column?
<timp> nik90: instead of "hiding" the second page, you could remove it from the APL?
<nik90> timp, yes..when switching to the 2-column layout I want the primary page to only use the first column..This part is easy and I figured it out.
<nik90> timp, in order to hide/remove the 2nd page, I need to know what is the 2nd page.
<nik90> How do I know if it was the settings page or the search page?
<timp> ah, right
<timp> that depends where you add the button (or other control) to close it. I was assuming that you would close it from the page itself.
<timp> nik90: if you have only the primary page, and this second page, you can apl.removePages(primaryPage)
<timp>       \qmlmethod void removePages(Item page)
<timp>       The function removes and deletes all pages up to and including \c page
<timp>       is reached. If the \a page is the same as the \l primaryPage, only its child
<timp>       pages will be removed.
<nik90> that's something I am not sure on what to do as well..for the moment, I just wanted to use the search header button in the primary page to act as the show and hide button for the search page.
<timp> so removePages(primaryPage) removes all pages except the primary page itself
<nik90> because adding something like a close button in the search page is not standard ubuntu pattern
<nik90> timp, Do you think adding a close button would be a good idea (design wise)?
<nik90> it does make the implementation easier for sure.
<timp> yes, it makes it easier, but better to ask someone who knows all the latest design patterns by heart ;)
<timp> Femma1: ^
<nik90> timp, ok. Is there a way to show a slide-in animation when transitioning to a 2 column layout?
<timp> nik90: no, we will need to add that later
<nik90> I understand that PageColumnLayout is a QtObject..so I cant really add UbuntuNumberAnimation{} inside it.
<timp> nik90: only if you use a BottomEdge, there is an animation now
<nik90> ack.
<timp> right, that's a QtObject, only for configuration
<nik90> timp, btw, by using APL, I solved the back button missing issue.
<nik90> APL is really nice..good job!
<timp> the columns are implemented  inside the AdaptivePageLayout
<timp> nik90: thanks :)
<Femma1> nik90:  timp we are going to look at buttons usage patterns next week and can add that to the agenda
<nik90> Femma1, thnx
<timp> nik90: ah the missing back button in PageStack was a bug that I also fixed in UITK staging
<timp> nik90: perhaps you can give us more information about your use case? I think we didn't really consider apps where the layouts are changed all the time
<timp> the main use cases for changing layouts so far is resizing a window, or changing/attaching screens
<nik90> timp, I will do you one better..I will create a video about it and share it.
<timp> ok, cool
<timp> :)
<timp> nik90: so I would go for the close button for now, that should be relatively quick to implement. And then if the designers come up with a better pattern we can discuss how to do that
<nik90> timp, agreed.
<timp> nik90: but if you want to close a page from a previous page, you would have to keep track somehow which page you last opened
<timp> it depends a bit on what the design patterns need from the APL, but if this has many use cases we could add a function (or properties) to the APL to get the current page of a column
<nik90> timp, I think If I explain my usage in a video, it would be easier for you to understand if mine is a use case not covered by APL yet or not.
<timp> ok
<timp> zsombi: did the most work on the layouts for the APL, so if I'm not around you can ask him too
<timp> nik90: ^
<nik90> ok
<nik90> timp, zsombi: https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B55Gs35e-jxxcmlUSHFIZGM5aWM
<subet> bzoltan: Hey, I have problems with the SDK on 16.04. When I try to create a chroot via the Qt Creator Option, it fails with the message "The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<subet> ubuntu-sdk-libs:armhf : Depends: ubuntu-html5-container:armhf
<subet> E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages."
<subet> I was told I should follow this guide https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2016-April/039322.html.
<subet> Unfortunately, even though I installed the static chroot package, it still doesn't show up as Kit in the SDK.
<subet> Is there anything else I have to do in order to get this working? Thanks in advance.
<nik90> bzoltan_, ^^
<timp> nik90: all clear now.
<timp> nik90: apps looks good :)
<timp> nik90: I think it is a good use case for design, so let's show Femma1 your link^ too
<timp> Femma1: ^
<timp> nik90: one remark, you can call removePages() with your primary page as an argument, and it will remove all pages except the primary page.
<nik90> timp, I know about removePages(), It comes very handy in the mobile layout where I need to quickly go back to the map.
<timp> you can use it also to remove the second column
<nik90> timp, I suppose I could just do removePages() to get rid of the second column
<nik90> good idea..will try that out.
<mivoligo> I think the column will stay there but will be empty
<nik90> mivoligo, well, not necessarily..we can use the bool variable flag to switch to a 1 column layout.
<nik90> since the layout is triggered for specific conditions.
<mivoligo> nik90: right, together with that it should be fine
<Femma1> timp:  nik90 can you repaste the link pls?
<nik90> Femma1, mtp://[usb:003,005]/Aquaris%20E4.5%20Ubuntu%20Edition/Pictures/com.ubuntu.camera/image20160425_162111963.jpg
<nik90> mtp://[usb:003,005]/Aquaris%20E4.5%20Ubuntu%20Edition/Pictures/com.ubuntu.camera/image20160425_162023750.jpg
<nik90> mtp://[usb:003,005]/Aquaris%20E4.5%20Ubuntu%20Edition/Pictures/com.ubuntu.camera/image20160425_161928883.jpg
<nik90> mtp://[usb:003,005]/Aquaris%20E4.5%20Ubuntu%20Edition/Pictures/com.ubuntu.camera/image20160425_161750676.jpg
<nik90> mtp://[usb:003,005]/Aquaris%20E4.5%20Ubuntu%20Edition/Pictures/com.ubuntu.camera/image20160425_161631195.jpg
<timp> Femma1: https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B55Gs35e-jxxcmlUSHFIZGM5aWM
<nik90> mtp://[usb:003,005]/Aquaris%20E4.5%20Ubuntu%20Edition/Pictures/com.ubuntu.camera/image20160425_161603062.jpg
<nik90> Femma1, https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B55Gs35e-jxxcmlUSHFIZGM5aWM
<nik90> sry
<Femma1> ta
<Femma1> nik90:  I'm not seeing anything
<nik90> Femma1, you will need to download the video for viewing.
<nik90> its a standard mp4 format
<Femma1> nik90:  I'm not seeing a video
<Femma1> I'm seeing 'unav'
<nik90> Femma1, are you able to download the file?
<Femma1> I get this
<Femma1> Eߣ#BÜÅB˜ÅBÚśÅBÇàmatroskaBáŖÅSÄgÛ#ÆMõt@<MªãS´ÑI©fS¨ÅﬂMªåS´ÑTÆkS¨Ç0MªåS´ÑT√gS¨Ç§MªçS´ÑSªkS¨ÉÛ!‚ÏîI©fE*◊±ÉB@MÄçLavf56.40.101WAçLavf56.40.101s§ê÷`碂Ù4Àl1≠I!†xDâàAî TÆkhÆxׁsŁúÅ"µúÉundÜèV_MPEG4/ISO/AVCÉÅ#„ÉÑ¸†U‡∞ÇÄ∫Ç∞ÇÄT∫Ç¢≠d(ˇ·gd(¨Ÿ@x'¿ZÄÄĆ Å„2¿ÔèÃ
<Femma1> Y@!ÑRH!ÖRH!ÖRH)•òbä)¶òb )ßsÃ1« É:褓PB	)§PJ*©§îRJ-÷ZsÓΩ›sÔA¯ ÑB!ÑB!ÑBBCV !dB!ÑRH!¶òb )ßÄ–êU ÄIë˱Õ—ÕÒœ%Q%—2-”R5S3=UTE’TUWU]]wm’vm’ñm◊Vm’vm’VmY∂m€∂m€∂m€∂m€∂m€∂m 4d †#9í#)í")í„8íܨd (ä„8é‰Hé%iífyñgâö®ôöË©û
<Femma1> Ñܨ¡xäÁxégyíÁxégyößiö¶iö¶iö¶iö¶iö¶iö¶iö¶iö¶iö¶iö¶iö¶iö¶iö¶iö¶i@h»*@@«q«q«qGr$
<Femma1> Y»@R$«r,Gs4«s<GtD«tL…îT…µ\
<Femma1> Y@,ES<«ì<œ5œ”4ÕMQ4M”4M”4M”4M”4M”4M”4M”4M”4M”4M”4M”4M”4MSÅ
<timp> Femma1, nik90: I got a message that the video could not be played, with a button to download. The download worked.
<timp> nik90: can you report a bug requesting this functionality?
<timp> nik90: for ubuntu-ui-toolkit and ubuntu-ux, that way we can also track the solution that design comes up with
<timp> nik90: and you can attach the video to the bug
<Femma1> nik90:  can you put the video link in dropbox or something please?
<Femma1> or what timp says :D
<nik90> Femma1, try https://www.dropbox.com/s/cd994hcot05ccm8/unav.mkv?dl=0
<Femma1> nik90:  timp yes that works, I have a meeting for an hour in the next 10 mins, I shall take a look when I'm done :)
<nik90> ok :0
<nik90> :)
<bzoltan_> subet: What the Tools->Options...->Ubuntu shows?
<subet> bzoltan_: It shows just an empty list.
<bzoltan_> subet: I wonder if the static chroot package was properly installed
<bzoltan_> subet:  dpkg -l|grep ubuntu-sdk
<bzoltan_> subet:  there should be a ubuntu-sdk-api-15.04-armhf or ubuntu-sdk-api-15.04-i386
<subet> Hmm, I just ran the apt get command: http://paste.ubuntu.com/16055782/
<bzoltan_> subet:  ls /var/lib/schroot/chroots
<subet> The directory is empty
<bzoltan_> subet: that is a problem indeed
<subet> oO can I fix this?
<bzoltan_> subet:  please purge that package ... dpkg --purge ubuntu-sdk-api-15.04-armhf
<bzoltan_> subet:  it is possible that you will need to use the force
<subet> Done
<bzoltan_> subet:  and now apt install it again
<bzoltan_> subet:  and follow the consol logs
<subet> Okay, will try
<mkelly> Does anybody in here by chance have a solution to this issue: http://askubuntu.com/questions/754532/i-need-ubuntu-components-1-3-for-ubuntu-14-04/762690#762690
<bzoltan_> subet: I might be offline, but please pastebin the output and I will check it later
<subet> yay, it's there now :) Thank you bzoltan_. It's asking me whether I want to update it. I can do this savely, can't I?
<bzoltan_> subet: I would not update that
<subet> Okay
<subet> It shouldn't actually ask, should it?
<bzoltan_> subet:  one reason that the regular click chroot is busted is the broken dependency on the overlay ppa... with an upgrade you might get the same
<bzoltan_> subet:  it will not break the chroot, but might fail.
<subet> yeah, I almost guessed that. Okay
<subet> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16055837/ here's the log, but I don't think you need it now that it works
<bzoltan_> subet:  the IDE asks you whenever the update tells it about
<bzoltan_> subet:  enjoy :) and please ping me in case the SDK does not behave well :)
<subet> thank you!
#ubuntu-app-devel 2016-04-26
<dpm> zbenjamin, morning. Quick question: Qt Creator does no longer start for me on 16.04 - when launching it from the terminal it shows me this input, but it just hangs forever there, not even the launcher icon is shown -> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16060302
<dpm> any ideas what it could be?
<dpm> I've tried reinstalling 'ubuntu-sdk-ide', but no luck
<zbenjamin> dpm: huh, thats weird. Even if some detection script would not return , none of it is blocking the main loop. So the QtC always should come up
<zbenjamin> dpm: did you try to reset your settings?
<dpm> zbenjamin, not yet, how do I do this?
<zbenjamin> dpm: basically mv or rm ~/.config/QtProject/qtcreator
<dpm> zbenjamin, that definitely made it happier. It could start, I ran the first run wizard and then it froze
<dpm> let me try to start it again
<zbenjamin> dpm: weird, do you maybe have any scripts / tools running forever?
<dpm> zbenjamin, hm, now whenever I start it I can see the icon in the launcher, but it shows no UI. Let me start it from the terminal to see
<dpm> zbenjamin, same messages as before: http://paste.ubuntu.com/16060383
<zbenjamin> dpm: can you maybe see any scripts that would run forever?
<dpm> with the only difference that now a Qt Creator icon is shown in the launcher, but still hangs forever. Clicking on the icon does nothing.
<dpm> zbenjamin, not sure what to look for in terms of running scripts
<zbenjamin> dpm: hm my cli skills with that are not too good , i usually use "ps auxwff" to show the ps tree and check if the qtc started any subprocesses
<zbenjamin> dpm: or you get the pid for qtc and run pstree <pid>
<dpm> zbenjamin, sure: http://paste.ubuntu.com/16060399
<zbenjamin> dpm: ok, you have a lot of qtc instances running, maybe a "killall qtcreator" first until they are all gone
<zbenjamin> dpm: then we try again
<dpm> zbenjamin, that seemed to fix it, thanks! Let me test if everything is working...
<zbenjamin> dpm: *crosses fingers*
<zbenjamin> dpm: if you just moved your settings dir away, you can try to restore it and see if it works with your old settings
<zbenjamin> dpm: then you will still have all your sessions and kits. Otherwise all project setup is gone
<dpm> ah, good idea, yes, I just moved it
<dpm> zbenjamin, I think I'll start anew. One think I noticed is that I don't have a "Desktop" kit, which previously was marked as "autodetected". Do I need to create one manually?
<zbenjamin> dpm: hm normally it should be picked up automatically if you have a Qt and gcc installed locally
<dpm> zbenjamin, http://i.imgur.com/cdwwBoe.png <- here is what I see
<zbenjamin> dpm:  that is the old or new settings dir?
<zbenjamin> also why the kits are marked ẃith an error, if you hover over it , it should show you the error message
<dpm> zbenjamin, that's with the old settings dir. I've decided not to restore the old and start afresh. Not sure why it's showing a warning sign on the phone/emulator kits
<zbenjamin> dpm: yeah something was definately broken then
<dpm> zbenjamin, "Error: Mkspec not found for Qt version"
<dpm> on hovering on a kit marked as warning
<zbenjamin> dpm: hmm, and it works with the clean settings?
<dpm> zbenjamin, not sure what you mean. I've only tried it with clean settings, and it doesn't work
<zbenjamin> dpm: sorry then i got you wrong, i thought you see those errors only with the old settings dir and thats why you started fresh
<dpm> zbenjamin, perhaps with so many instances running some where writing to the config at the same time? I've now deleted the *new* settings and restarted Qt Creator. Is the wizard supposed to show me this? http://imgur.com/jjcNwn5
<zbenjamin> dpm: what does /home/dpm/.config/QtProject/qtcreator/ubuntu-sdk/ubuntu-sdk-15.04-armhf/qt5-qmake-arm-linux-gnueabihf -query   tell you
<zbenjamin> dpm: that looks good
<dpm> zbenjamin, making progress: Desktop kit available now (but not autodetected, marked as 'Manual'), but still errors on the phone/emulator kits -> http://imgur.com/j5wJ1Bi
<dpm> zbenjamin, here's the output of the command: http://paste.ubuntu.com/16060459/
<zbenjamin> dpm: hmm errr
<zbenjamin> dpm: "click chroot -a armhf -f ubuntu-sdk-15.04 run qmake -query"
<dpm> zbenjamin, same error as above
<zbenjamin> dpm: ok , then something on the click level is broken ...
<zbenjamin> dpm: did you upgrade / change anything on your system lately?
<dpm> zbenjamin, I've been on Xenial on this computer for months, but I just upgraded to the sdk ppa (it had been disabled on the xenial upgrade) recently
<dpm> zbenjamin, shall I just nuke the phone and emulator kits?
<dpm> then rm the settings and start anew?
<zbenjamin> dpm: that would be a possibility yes, but i'm afraid the bootstrapping won't work ...
<dpm> oh, why?
<zbenjamin> dpm: but then you can always use the static versions
<zbenjamin> dpm: last time i checked one of the html packages broke it again. Maybe its fixed already since i did not hear any complaints
<dpm> zbenjamin, I'm confused now. So what's "the right way" of having a phone kit? Static, non-static? Autogenerated on first Qt Creator start?
<zbenjamin> dpm: the right way would be what the sdk does, bootstrapping it
<zbenjamin> dpm: the static is just a workaround
<dpm> and is there a way to force bootstrapping?
<zbenjamin> dpm: no if the package dependencies are broken you can just use the static one
<zbenjamin> dpm: we are working on a complete replacement for that mess
<zbenjamin> dpm: we just started testing but it will still take some time until its ready for a beta that is useable enough
<dpm> zbenjamin, ok. So what do you recommend I do with my current kits? Try to fix them or use the static versions? And in any case, what should I do as the next step?
<zbenjamin> dpm: you need to nuke them definately. Then first try creating one on the way you always did. If that does not work i tell you how to install the static one
<zbenjamin> dpm: if your kits get created you just use the SDK as usual
<dpm> zbenjamin, ok, for starters, how can I remove them then?
<dpm> zbenjamin, will the "Remove" button in the Options > Build & Run dialog take care of deleting everything?
<zbenjamin> dpm: either in QtC using the options -> ubuntu  page, or easier on CLI :   click chroot -a armhf -f ubuntu-sdk-15.04 destroy   and  click chroot -a i386 -f ubuntu-sdk-15.04 destroy
<zbenjamin> dpm: to create new ones on cli just replace destroy with create. Then your QtC is not blocked and you can at least use the desktop kit
<dpm> ok, will try that, thanks!
<zbenjamin> dpm: but restart it after destroying but before starting the creation of new ones
<dpm> ok
<zbenjamin> dpm: i wonder what broke it so badly. Never saw that before oO
<dpm> zbenjamin, argh: http://paste.ubuntu.com/16060528
<dpm> not my day today
<zbenjamin> dpm: noooo , how much i hate that error
<zbenjamin> dpm: you could try to reboot
<zbenjamin> dpm: there are more brutal measures but i'd prefer if your homedir is safely unmounted
<dpm> ok
<dpm> zbenjamin, ok, I could destroy the kits now. Also, something I've meant to ask for a while: why are there 2 entries in the Dash for the IDE? "Ubuntu SDK" and "Ubuntu SDK IDE", is this a known bug, and does it make a difference which one I choose?
<dpm> zbenjamin, it seems they are different -> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16060604
<zbenjamin> dpm: right you do not need the one from archive "apt-get remote qtcreator"
<zbenjamin> s/remote/remove
<dpm> aha
<zbenjamin> dpm: apt refused to uninstall the other one automatically.. bzoltan_ knows more about that problem
<dpm> zbenjamin, wait, but that extra .desktop file comes from qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu, not qtcreator
<zbenjamin> dpm: right, it should be removed together with qtcreator
<zbenjamin> dpm: you want "ubuntu-sdk-ide" which is the one from the ppa
<dpm> zbenjamin, hm. Removing either 'qtcreator' or 'qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu' wants to remove 'ubuntu-sdk'
<dpm> Also, the version of 'ubuntu-sdk' in the PPA is older than the one in the archive
<dpm> I'm utterly confused now
<zbenjamin> bzoltan_: ^^^^^
<zbenjamin> bzoltan_: we need to bump the ubuntu-sdk version in the ppa
<zbenjamin> bzoltan_: and we should remove the qtcreator and plugins from the archive version. It constantly breaks
<bzoltan_> dpm: apt-cache policy ubuntu-sdk
<zbenjamin> dpm: it does not harm if its installed. But you are right thats too confusing .... maybe we should remove the IDE from the ubuntu-sdk metapackage and let people install ubuntu-sdk and ubuntu-sdk-ide seperately
<zbenjamin> or let ubuntu-sdk-ide pull ubuntu-sdk
<zbenjamin> bbl, need to let the dog out
<dpm> bzoltan_, well, that's actually what I ran to find out that the PPA version is older than the archive http://paste.ubuntu.com/16060651
<dpm> zbenjamin, it's not just the fact that they are confusing, they do execute two different instances of qt creator
<zbenjamin> dpm: you are right thats really bad.
<dpm> and presumably you only want to track one
<bzoltan_> dpm: somebody keeps pushing updates to the seeds without paying much attention to the effect :(
<bzoltan_> dpm: obviously the seeds need to be fixed
<zbenjamin> bzoltan_: can we reverse the dependencies?   Instead of ubuntu-sdk pulling the IDE, we do it the other way round and tell ppl to install ubuntu-sdk-ide
<zbenjamin> bzoltan_: and remove the IDE from the ubuntu-sdk metapackage everywhere
<zbenjamin> bzoltan_: that would solve it for good and we do not need to have our own metapackage in the ppa
<dpm> zbenjamin, bzoltan_, where is the best place to report this as a bug to track it?
<bzoltan_> dpm: seed package
<bzoltan_> dpm: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-core-dev/ubuntu-seeds/ubuntu-touch.xenial/files
<bzoltan_> dpm: I can fix the PPA version like zillion times if people keep pusing this http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-core-dev/ubuntu-seeds/ubuntu-touch.xenial/view/head:/sdk
<dpm> bzoltan_, I guess that'd be for the seeds themselves. But that won't fix the fact that qtcreator ships the .desktop file that's got the same icon but executes a different binary
<bzoltan_> dpm: we can change the icon and the desktop file of course
<bzoltan_> dpm:  in Y
<bzoltan_> dpm:  of SRU in X
<bzoltan_> of - or
<dpm> bzoltan_, ok, if I report this against the seeds package, given that seeds version < PPA version... what should be the solution? I don't think the seeds version can be downgraded
<dpm> is it not just a matter of a) updating the version in the PPA and b) improving communication?
<bzoltan_> dpm:  seed version should not be downgraded... it simple should remove all the qtc* packages from its list
<dpm> bzoltan_, zbenjamin, ok, filed https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-meta/+bug/1575048 - could you guys please comment in the bug? I don't think it should be me driving this, as I'm far from an expert
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1575048 in ubuntu-meta (Ubuntu) "Remove qtc* packages from the SDK seed" [Undecided,New]
<dpm> bzoltan_, zbenjamin, for the more immediate issue of removing qtcreator, what steps would you recommend?
<dpm> (as sudo apt remove qtcreator wants to remove ubuntu-sdk)
<bzoltan_> dpm:  I have pushed a winning update to the PPA
<dpm> awesome
<dpm> bzoltan_, zbenjamin, ok, reported bug 1575062 for the icons issue
<ubot5> bug 1575062 in qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu (Ubuntu) "Confusing desktop icon when installed in parallel with Ubuntu SDK IDE" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1575062
<dpm> bzoltan_, so last question, once apt sees the update in the PPA, what will be the steps necessary to remove qtcreator? 'sudo apt remove qtcreator', or 'sudo apt remove qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu', or something else?
<bzoltan_> dpm:  removing the qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu should do the trick
<dpm> bzoltan_, ok, great, thanks! I'll try 'apt update' again in a bit and give it a go
<zbenjamin> dpm: apt-get remove qtcreator, except for some reason you want to keep the archive qtc
<dpm> you guys are telling me different things to do :)
<timp> zbenjamin: I also have qtcreator from the archive installed
<timp> is there a new tutorial on how to get the ppa qtc?
<zbenjamin> timp: add the ppa and install ubuntu-sdk-ide.  Then remove the other one "apt-get remove qtcreator qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu"
<timp> I have the ppa
<zbenjamin> timp: https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/blog/2015/11/19/here-comes-brand-new-ubuntu-sdk-ide-tools/
<timp> I don't know why I have qtc from the archive
<zbenjamin> timp: most likely because the ubuntu-sdk package was overruled by the archive one, which pulled the one from the archive
<timp> could be
<timp> zbenjamin: the blog post mentions 'apt distupgrade'. Is that 'apt full-upgrade' now?
<timp> ah dist-upgrade still works too
<zbenjamin> timp: could be that it was changed ...
<timp> kalikiana: so, on https://code.launchpad.net/~tpeeters/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/sections-keyboard/+merge/292587 I added a FIXME in a comment
<timp> kalikiana: I think it is a separate issue, needs to be fixed in the APL but I don't know how much work that will be
<nik90> nik90_mobile, ping
<nik90_mobile> nik90, hello there
<davmor2> oh god nik90 has been at the cloning machine again
<nik90_mobile> Loop woo chatter is awesome
<nik90_mobile> Lol
<oresama> .
<nik90> dpm, mhall119: Do you know where the snappy clinic today is being held? Is it on ubuntu-on-air?
<dpm> nik90, we decided to move it to next week's UOS (sorry for the inconvenience :/)
<nik90> dpm, oh nvr mind, I was just about to make an announcement on the ubuntu-app-dev telegram channel..good think I asked ;)
<dpm> there are a couple of snappy things that need fixing, and we figured out it'd make more sense to wait until UOS and we'd have more audience too
<nik90> hmm, makes sense
<timp> mardy: hello
<timp> I was just reading your latest comment on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1572525
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1572525 in ubuntu-ui-toolkit (Ubuntu) "[regression] Double header height is set as flickable topMargin" [High,In progress]
<timp> I commented back
<timp> perhaps we can discuss it together in a meeting with designers?
<mardy> timp: I don't think that a meeting with the designers is necessary, and I can certainly live with the fixed header; it's more a matter of principle, but I don't intend to have a fight over it :-)
<mardy> timp: let me just write the same as a comment on the bug
<timp> mardy: okay, thanks
<timp> mardy: probably for UITK2 the header is not going to change any properties of the flickable
<mardy> timp: that's the best thing indeed
<timp> mardy: so the app developer will have to do all that. The automatic behavior that we have now is a leftover from the previous header where you didn't have access to its height and you could not anchor to it from the app.
<timp> but changing that now would require all apps to be changed
<timp> mardy: I will close the bug then. Sorry, I know it is not completely satisfactory for you and if I had infinite time I would spend more of it on this bug.
<timp> mardy: but when we start to work on the UITK2 APIs, we will announce it and ask people for input
<mardy> timp: ok, no hard feelings :-)
<kisb> hello
<kisb> anyone there???
<kisb> we have questions
<Tim> Wohoo!! Sent via Chatter
<Tim> Awesome! :)
<subet> https://uappexplorer.com/app/chatter.robert-ancell
<subet> ^ really nice
<m_jimmer> Does anyone know how can I use ListModel to append with a var ?  example  http://pastebin.com/gf3YpQR0 its the role name that is getting in the way. Seems like one can not use anything but strings ?
<m_jimmer> it is line ten that is the issue
#ubuntu-app-devel 2016-04-27
<ahoneybun> mm Telegram does not update my groups...
<iMiksu> anyone has tried ordering meizu pro 5 yet?
<dpm> timp, bzoltan_, is it no longer possible to run the toolkit gallery from the unity dash? At least I don't seem to be able to find the launcher
<timp> dpm: right, it doesn't work for me either
<timp> but it should work..
<bzoltan_> dpm:  for exchange it is possible to run it from the IDE
<bzoltan_> dpm: but let me see what can I do
<dpm> thanks bzoltan_
<bzoltan_> dpm:  life would be so much simpler if we would have click and snap package support on desktop
<dpm> bzoltan_, we do have snap support :) As per click support, I think there is a bug that's wip, let me check...
<bzoltan_> dpm:  snap support I mean on the last released LTS :)
<dpm> bzoltan_, not sure what you mean. It's precisely on the LTS where snap desktop support landed
<bzoltan_> dpm:  14.04?
<dpm> 16.04
<dpm> here's the click support bug, if I'm not mistaken: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/click/+bug/1396611
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1396611 in click (Ubuntu) "Cannot install click packages on ISO installs of Ubuntu" [High,In progress]
<bzoltan_> dpm:  60% of our SDK users are on 14.04 and only 10% are on Xenial
<dpm> well, we're only less than a week after 16.04 release, I expect that to change in the upcoming weeks
<bzoltan_> dpm: I am positive that only very-very few LTS users will upgrade to 16.04 before the first few updates are out. Most people I talk to are not considering 16.04 before septemer or so. But  that is not really relevant.
<ahoneybun> appdevs
<ahoneybun> mm
 * ahoneybun hates Flickable 
<ahoneybun> never works for me
#ubuntu-app-devel 2016-04-28
<ahoneybun> mhall119 around to help with Flickable XD
<ahoneybun> trying to follow here: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~mhall119/ureadit/4.0/view/head:/ui/AboutPage.qml
<ahoneybun> but never works for me
<tekkidd> anyone here
<skilly_> quit
#ubuntu-app-devel 2016-04-29
<mzanetti> popey, https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/reminders-app/remove-stale-lock-files/+merge/293355
<mzanetti> popey, https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/reminders-app/fix-edit-button/+merge/293363
<davmor2> \o/
<rawcoder> hi
<rawcoder> I was wondering where are the official docs for ubuntu appindicator API
<rawcoder> can anyone here point to official ubuntu appindicator docs?
<davidcalle> rawcoder: http://unity.ubuntu.com/projects/appindicators
<rawcoder> davidcalle: thanks, but these are outdated
<davidcalle> rawcoder: which language API are you looking for?
<rawcoder> davidcalle: python
<rawcoder> davidcalle: specfically the gobject bindings
<rawcoder> davidcalle, I found this https://lazka.github.io/pgi-docs/#AppIndicator3-0.1 but is this official?
<davidcalle> rawcoder: not sure what official would mean in this case, but it's doc generated from the source project, so it should work. Also: http://candidtim.github.io/appindicator/2014/09/13/ubuntu-appindicator-step-by-step.html
<rawcoder> davidcalle, by official I mean it would work for any supported version of ubuntu from 12.04 to 16.04
<davidcalle> rawcoder: I wouldn't know about 12.04, but this should work for 14.04 and up.
<rawcoder> davidcalle, sounds cool, thanks!
<davidcalle> tedg: do you know the best way to get this doc? ^
<bzoltan_> is here anybody who was suffering recently from broken click chroots? i have a fix and I could use some testing on Trusty and on Wily
<tedg> davidcalle: I don't think we wrote those docs.
<tedg> davidcalle: We have some material in the Wiki, but I don't think it is as nice.
<davidcalle> tedg: yeah, I was just wondering since you were involved in libappindicator, if you knew the best way to get/generate the most updated ones. (IIRC, we used something called giraffe at some point to generate python bindings doc)
<tedg> davidcalle: Oh, I remember giraffe! :-)
<tedg> davidcalle: No, I don't know of a way sadly.
<davidcalle> tedg: thanks :)
<robert_ancell> who can do a manual review of a click package?
<beuno> robert_ancell, hi
<robert_ancell> beuno, hi
<beuno> Chatter?
<robert_ancell> yep
<beuno> robert_ancell, approved
<robert_ancell> Not sure why the last upload triggered manual
<beuno> the store is in manual mode atm
<robert_ancell> beuno, ta
<robert_ancell> ok
<beuno> while we work through some stuff
<robert_ancell> I must have uploaded version 3 just minutes before you made the switch :)
<beuno> yeah, it was very recent  :)
<dobey> hmm
<dobey> what's the magic to force an app into side stage?
<popey> dobey: 3 fingers?
<dobey> popey: i mean, i want may app to always appear in the side stage when it is run
<dobey> my
<popey> ah
<dobey> isn't there some entry one puts in the .desktop file to do that?
<dobey> searching on ddg for "ubuntu side stage" didn't help
#ubuntu-app-devel 2016-05-01
<Guest_98762> Allah is doing
<Guest_98762> sun is not doing Allah is doing
<Guest_98762> moon is not doing Allah is doing
<Guest_98762> stars are not doing Allah is doing
<Guest_98762> planets are not doing Allah is doing
<Guest_98762> galaxies are not doing Allah is doing
<Guest_98762> oceans are not doing Allah is doing
<Guest_98762> mountains are not doing Allah is doing
<Guest_98762> trees are not doing Allah is doing
<Guest_98762> mom is not doing Allah is doing
<Guest_98762> dad is not doing Allah is doing
<Guest_98762> boss is not doing Allah is doing
<Guest_98762> job is not doing Allah is doing
<Guest_98762> dollar is not doing Allah is doing
<Guest_98762> degree is not doing Allah is doing
<Guest_98762> medicine is not doing Allah is doing
<Guest_98762> customers are not doing Allah is doing
<Guest_98762> you can not get a job without the permission of allah
<Guest_98762> you can not get married without the permission of allan
<Guest_98762> you can not get married without the permission of allah
<Guest_98762> nobody can get angry at you without the permission of allah
<Guest_98762> light is not doing Allah is doing
<Guest_98762> fan is not doing Allah is doing
<Guest_98762> businessess are not doing Allah is doing
<Guest_98762> america is not doing Allah is doing
<Guest_98762> fire can not burn without the permission of allah
<Guest_98762> knife can not cut without the permission of allah
<Guest_98762> rulers are not doing Allah is doing
<Guest_98762> governments are not doing Allah is doing
<Guest_98762> sleep is not doing Allah is doing
<Guest_98762> hunger is not doing Allah is doing
<Guest_98762> food does not take away the hunger Allah takes away the hunger
<Guest_98762> water does not take away the thirst Allah takes away the thirst
<Guest_98762> seeing is not doing Allah is doing
<Guest_98762> hearing is not doing Allah is doing
<Guest_98762> seasons are not doing Allah is doing
<Guest_98762> weather is not doing Allah is doing
<Guest_98762> humans are not doing Allah is doing
<Guest_98762> Allah is doing
<Guest_98762> sun is not doing Allah is doing
<Guest_98762> moon is not doing Allah is doing
<Guest_98762> stars are not doing Allah is doing
<Guest_98762> planets are not doing Allah is doing
<Guest_98762> galaxies are not doing Allah is doing
<Guest_98762> oceans are not doing Allah is doing
<Guest_98762> mountains are not doing Allah is doing
<Guest_98762> trees are not doing Allah is doing
<Guest_98762> mom is not doing Allah is doing
<Guest_98762> dad is not doing Allah is doing
<Guest_98762> boss is not doing Allah is doing
<Guest_98762> job is not doing Allah is doing
<Guest_98762> dollar is not doing Allah is doing
<Guest_98762> degree is not doing Allah is doing
<Guest_98762> medicine is not doing Allah is doing
<Guest_98762> customers are not doing Allah is doing
<Guest_98762> you can not get a job without the permission of allah
<Guest_98762> you can not get married without the permission of allah
<Guest_98762> nobody can get angry at you without the permission of allah
<Guest_98762> light is not doing Allah is doing
<Guest_98762> fan is not doing Allah is doing
<Guest_98762> businessess are not doing Allah is doing
<Guest_98762> america is not doing Allah is doing
<Guest_98762> fire can not burn without the permission of allah
<Guest_98762> knife can not cut without the permission of allah
<Guest_98762> rulers are not doing Allah is doing
<Guest_98762> governments are not doing Allah is doing
<Guest_98762> sleep is not doing Allah is doing
<Guest_98762> hunger is not doing Allah is doing
<Guest_98762> food does not take away the hunger Allah takes away the hunger
<Guest_98762> water does not take away the thirst Allah takes away the thirst
<Guest_98762> seeing is not doing Allah is doing
<Guest_98762> hearing is not doing Allah is doing
<Guest_98762> seasons are not doing Allah is doing
<Guest_98762> weather is not doing Allah is doing
<Guest_98762> humans are not doing Allah is doing
<Guest_98762> animals are not doing Allah is doing
<Guest_98762> the best amongst you are those who learn and teach quran
<Guest_98762> one letter read from book of Allah amounts to one good deed and Allah multiplies one good deed ten times
<Guest_98762> hearts get rusted as does iron with water to remove rust from heart recitation of Quran and rememberance of death
<Guest_98762> heart is likened to a mirror
<Guest_98762> when a person commits one sin a black dot sustains the heart
<bartbes> very exciting stuff
<mike00> hi, can someone tell me why in a Section the phone doesn't show me the icon?
<mike00> I saw that Actions supports iconName and iconSource...
#ubuntu-app-devel 2017-04-29
<Some_Person> What's the best way to pull down the code for a package in zesty, build it for xenial, install it, and, if it works, push it to a PPA?
<Some_Person> Hmm... I just tried using backportpackage, but the package in question failed to build on launchpad because it depends on debhelper 10... what can I do?
<Some_Person> Is there some way to make it depend use the version in xenial-backports?
<Some_Person> https://launchpad.net/~stownsend42/+archive/ubuntu/network-manager-openconnect/+build/12494029 -- this build failed because it couldn't install debhelper >= 10, but that package exists in xenial-backports
<Some_Person> any ideas?
<tyil> 11:33 <tyil> I'm on freebsd, I want to package up rakudo
<tyil> in a package for ubuntu (ergo, a .deb)
#ubuntu-app-devel 2018-04-23
<ekennedy80> Does anyone know why Netbeans (located in the software repo) no longer works on Ubuntu 18.04?
